# Beautiful Pictures to Brighten Your Day....



## hawk

I really enjoyed looking at most of what was posted in the recently closed funny pictures thread. Sorry it was closed. This thread is a take off of that idea.

The first picture is a view of one part of our land from my workshop. The other is the cone of Purple Coneflower...


----------



## jani




----------



## Mephistopheles

jani said:


>


I thought this thread was for _beautiful_ things.


----------



## jani

Mephistopheles said:


> I thought this thread was for _beautiful_ things.


Well the funny pic thread is still closed , also beauty is in the watchers eye.


----------



## belfastboy

Oh yes>..........thoughtful!


----------



## Ramako




----------



## Lunasong

Anything from Art Rock's site.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BEHOLD the beauty of art! In particular, the things that beautiful minds have come up with in the beautiful 20th Century! Beat that renaissance artists!


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BEHOLD the beauty of art! In particular, the things that beautiful minds have come up with in the beautiful 20th Century! Beat that renaissance artists!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BEHOLD the beauty if MINIMALIST art! As a counter attack to Klavierspieler's silly little windmill I give you one of the most stunningly beautiful artworks ever to be created:

The _Amber Bed!_


----------



## Cnote11

Ramako said:


>


What do you make of Mr. Friedreich's oeuvre?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Betcha can't guess who painted this:


----------



## Mephistopheles

Klavierspieler said:


> Betcha can't guess who painted this:


Edward Lear! It was in the file name.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Mephistopheles said:


> Edward Lear! It was in the file name.


Oops!  filler


----------



## Hassid

Young Menuhin and sisters. A lovely picture.


----------



## jani




----------



## Ramako

jani said:


>


They really need a 10,000 likes button


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> They really need a 10,000 likes button


Yes, i wonder what is the prize of the original copy.
I would do anything to get it!


----------



## Ramako

Cnote11 said:


> What do you make of Mr. Friedreich's oeuvre?


I really don't know much about painting, and chose my avatar for its musical associations. However I do like a fair few of his paintings.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/SCqlC


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/iYciB


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/FmRlA


----------



## Philip

this will be an amazing thread, make sure you browse imgur.com/r/pics and nationalgeographic.com pic of the day.


----------



## Philip




----------



## Wandering

A cat on your lap beats two crawling up each leg, a local stray found a good home.


----------



## Ramako

I am always struck by the variety of mountains that there are:

Alps









Himalayas


















Andes


















Rockies


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The beauty of Finland. I took most if not all these pictures:


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/1Q8m8


----------



## Art Rock

The view across the river one minute walking from our home:


IJsselmuiden by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Crudblud




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crudblud said:


>


Hmm what do those numbers signify?


----------



## Ondine

..........


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hmm what do those numbers signify?


The instruments are called Chromelodeons, retuned reed organs that divide an octave in to 43 notes. The numbers are just intonation ratios, and in this case specifically relate to Harry Partch's 43 tone tuning system.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure where to put this video link - this thread seemed a possible place to go without starting a new one.

Watch the creation of shadow pictures from junk. You can take or leave the soundtrack. (I don't think you can skip the ad).

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/video/2012/oct/06/nihilistic-optimistic-noble-webster


----------



## Ramako

I love this thread! I hope the funny one is revived at some point too.









My home town


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crudblud said:


> The instruments are called Chromelodeons, retuned reed organs that divide an octave in to 43 notes. The numbers are just intonation ratios, and in this case specifically relate to Harry Partch's 43 tone tuning system.


Cool, that makes a lot of sense. It would interesting to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## Klavierspieler

MaestroViolinist said:


>


Who is that grave or monument for?


----------



## Hassid

An historical meeting: Yehudi&Elgar on the violin concerto.


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Cool, that makes a lot of sense. It would interesting to hear what it sounds like.







Listen out for the Chromelodeons mimicking the sound of freight train whistles, and of course the wide array of percussion and string instruments also tuned to the same scale.


----------



## Norse

This nice family was posing for me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


This is a "visual realization" of Ligeti's electronic piece, "Artikulation".


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Ramako

Alternatively,


----------



## Hassid

Do you recognized this kid?


----------



## hawk

For the past 20 or so years my family and I visit a local orchard to pick apples. We went today~here are a few pictures from our trip....


----------



## Hassid

You wouldn't find this in your garden.


----------



## Hassid

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Hassid

They don't do pictures like that.


----------



## Art Rock

Into the light by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Norse

Pretty..


----------



## hawk

Artrock your photo is stunning~


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> This is a "visual realization" of Ligeti's electronic piece, "Artikulation".


Precisely.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong

It was a tossup for me whether this was "funny" or "beautiful."


----------



## Art Rock

This is turning out to be my most popular shot of the year so far:


October water reflections by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## hawk

My daughter uses the seeds from milkweed in some of her art work. Took these a few days ago while she gathered some....


----------



## hawk

A couple more....


----------



## Norse

Taken from my balcony


----------



## Lenfer

My current profile picture. ​


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Art Rock

Morning mood in the park by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

Sold a print of this shot of mine earlier today.


----------



## EricABQ

Very nice Art Rock. 

That picture makes me want to be outside.


----------



## Hassid

Only to seat on the stool you should have to pay a hundred.


----------



## KenOC

Art Rock, I really REALLY like your pictures! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Ooops wrong thread


----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

My daughters have a tradition of going outdoors barefoot when the first snow arrives. This began when they were babies. My wife and I would bring them outside naked so they could feel the cold and snowflakes on their skin. Now that they are 23-25 they have modified it to just barefeet...The photo may not be artistically beautiful but that they continue the tradition is~
Here is a picture of our oldest daughter a few days ago....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was an artsy photography experiment. I call this the "Ghost flute" :


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Noomi Rapace


----------



## TxllxT

For those who suffer because of daylightshortage: Galeries Lafayette (1912, Art Nouveau), Boulevard Haussmann, Paris.


----------



## drpraetorus

1980 trip to Ireland and Wales


----------



## presto




----------



## TxllxT

What a magic performance by I.M.Pei, the architect of La Pyramide (1989)!


----------



## joen_cph

An island village in the Swedish Skerries, _Gullholmen_, north of Göteborg/Gothenburg. It´s not overrun by tourists.


----------



## KenOC

joen_cph said:


> An island village in the Swedish Skerries, _Gullholmen_, north of Göteborg/Gothenburg. It's not overrun by tourists.


Thanks for the travel tip! I'm booking tickets now with all my uncles, aunts, and cousins! They DO have a McDonald's, right? :lol:


----------



## joen_cph

Not really, but they sell fresh-caught giant crabs and lobsters, cooked in barrels with boiling water, from wooden bridges by the tiny harbour ! That is, in the summer season ... So: no McDonald´s needed, in short .

By the way, if your family is that large, they probably have to stand on top of each other there ...


----------



## drpraetorus

Sounds like a Sweedish version of a Cajun Crawfish boil.


----------



## Guest

presto said:


>


Seems legit.


----------



## Norse

Mandarin ducks are pretty.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock

Keeper Dozen 2012 by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

I have picked my 12 favourite pictures of the year 2012. If you go to the Flickr link, you can click them separately (fist comment).


----------



## TxllxT

New Year's Day Folklore on the Isle of Texel (De Koog): The New Year's Dive of 2013


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful air swirl...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Female Moon/Comet
Moth...Why are not all moths so beautiful?


----------



## hawk

My kitchen window this morning. It was close to 0 degrees Fahrenheit~


----------



## Flamme

Wow its really so cold?


----------



## hawk

Yes it is! This cold doesn't last all winter on the Maine coast. It will be warmer in a few days with temperatures in the 30 degree range. I love it when it is 0 or below!!


----------



## Flamme

Snowing here too...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful duck


----------



## TxllxT

Citizens' Hall, Royal Palace Amsterdam


----------



## Flamme

Used to chase his smaller but still pretty big relatives in the forests here with a net as a kiddo


----------



## Art Rock

Flamme said:


> View attachment 11700
> 
> Beautiful duck


It's a mandarin duck. Photographed one myself:


Mandarin duck by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Flamme

I know...It has something to do with China?


----------



## Art Rock

I think it is an indigenous Chinese species - shot mine in Shanghai.


----------



## Flamme

:angel:


----------



## Flamme

Kute


----------



## Flamme

Art Rock said:


> I think it is an indigenous Chinese species - shot mine in Shanghai.


It has something chinese in itself lol I dont know what exactly but it is branded


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Took this on a hike I went on last week, in Pennsylvanian mountains...


----------



## Flamme

Mmm clear winter sun through the trees beautiful...


----------



## Flamme

:devil::angel:


----------



## Flamme

Rain rain everywhere


----------



## Norse

From Nenad Saljic's 'Matterhorn portraits'.


----------



## Flamme

Somehow reminds me of Wendigo myth...







Antonio Canova


----------



## Weston

Wow! Few things are cooler than random pretty pictures.

Here are some dragon's blood trees of the Yemeni island of Socotra. I think our own world is pretty alien.


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Norse




----------



## emiellucifuge

Taken in the Caribbean last spring - the island of St Kitts


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Ramako

My visit to Canada last year. I'm a little embarrassed that I am not an expert photographer like some here, but it was an enjoyable trip with excellent scenery nonetheless.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> View attachment 12119
> 
> 
> View attachment 12118
> 
> 
> My visit to Canada last year. I'm a little embarrassed that I am not an expert photographer like some here, but it was an enjoyable trip with excellent scenery nonetheless.


So Canada is a real country after all.


----------



## clavichorder

Here is the sun rise on my ascent to Mt. Rainier. Someone in my group with a fancy camera took this one:


----------



## clavichorder

Some time before the sunrise:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Very nice Clavi - is that a town in those lights?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I guess you had to be there - was anyone?


----------



## clavichorder

emiellucifuge said:


> Very nice Clavi - is that a town in those lights?


I believe that is Tacoma which is Seattle's sister city.


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 12247
> 
> 
> I guess you had to be there - was anyone?


Not me, but I always thought that picture was fantastic.


----------



## Norse




----------



## hawk

My wife and I visited a section of Acadia national park a week or so ago when it was very cold. There were icicles and ice formations everywhere. This picture is a small waterfall frozen by the cold....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

try these pictures from the southern land- if I can load any up......


----------



## hawk

Our Amaryllis bloomed....


----------



## TxllxT

This photo is taken at the end of january on the Waddensea side of the isle of Texel, when the first winterfrost period ended. You can see a rare natural phenomenon: part of the sea has turned dark (bloody) red in colour. Reminds one of the Biblical plagues...


----------



## TxllxT

09-02-2013, Holland, The Isle of Texel, Den Hoorn


----------



## Norse




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^They look abit too close --- maybe............


----------



## Norse




----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> I believe that is Tacoma which is Seattle's sister city.


Seattle's Sister Cities...

http://www.seattle.gov/oir/sistercities/cities.htm


----------



## Norse




----------



## hawk

Couple days ago the white Amaryllis in our home bloomed~


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I made this on a whim today, guess the gorgeous piece of music...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Gloria Swanson


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Norse




----------



## cwarchc

Here's one from the Western Highlands of Scotland last summer

__
https://flic.kr/p/cqtv1J


----------



## EricABQ

Here's a picture my wife took of a western meadowlark on a barbed wire fence with the New Mexico desert in the background. She doesn't have a fancy camera, just a point and click, but I think she has a knack for getting good bird shots.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

EricABQ said:


> Here's a picture my wife took of a western meadowlark on a barbed wire fence with the New Mexico desert in the background. She doesn't have a fancy camera, just a point and click, but I think she has a knack for getting good bird shots.
> 
> View attachment 15044


That's an excellent photo! Reminds me of the book called "Crow on a Barbed Wire Fence"...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kate Ceberano


----------



## Guest

New Zealand: Cathedral Cove Beach Sunrise


----------



## Lunasong

This is a video but it is beautiful and amazing...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Ken Davis' Kawai Crystal Grand Piano CR40A


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest

An ugly situation but a beautiful sentiment...


----------



## TxllxT

Who knows, one of the most 'European' places on earth: Karlsbad (Karlovy Vary).


----------



## TxllxT

St Bavochurch in Haarlem, Holland with the worldfamous Christian Müller Organ 1738


----------



## Vaneyes

Mandatory words detract.
View attachment 20681


----------



## Norse




----------



## Norse




----------



## Art Rock

Autumn in the park by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

This shot of mine has been selected for publication in the local glossy magazine.:cheers:


----------



## aleazk

Norse said:


>


What a beautiful photo! .


----------



## Norse

Cuteness overload.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Jan Lievens: The Violin Player, c. 1625.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Louis Jean François Lagrenée (1724-1805): Amor and Psyche.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Jean Alaux: Louis Vincent Palliere in His Room at the Villa Medici, 1817.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Mmm, if this isnt 'beautiful'' i dont knw what is...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart

Flamme said:


> Mmm, if this isnt 'beautiful'' i dont knw what is...


You related to Deanna Troi by any chance?


----------



## Flamme

LOL y?...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

James Tissot: Young Ladies Looking at Japanese Objects, 1869.


----------



## Flamme

Léon Belly: Ulysses and Sirens, 1867.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Jan Cornelisz Vermeyen: Judith with the Head of Holofernes, c.1525.
And some people ask me why i think the ''modern'' art sux


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Peter Paul Rubens: Vision of St. Ignatius of Loyola, 1617/18.


----------



## Art Rock

My favourite painting (German expressionist Franz Marc):


----------



## Flamme

Nom, nom, nom


----------



## Flamme

Complexity, depth <3


----------



## Flamme

Still Life with a Nuremberg Casket, Nautilus Cup and Other Objects
by Ludwig Augustin.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Paolo Veronese: Leda and the Swan, 1580s.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Eduard Daege: The Invention of Painting, 1832.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Karl Joseph Stieler: Amalie von Schintling, 1831.


----------



## Flamme

Gerrit van Honthorst (1592-1656): A Young Woman Playing a Viola da Gamba.


----------



## Flamme

Leconte de Floris in an Egyptian army uniform,
François-Léon Benouville, 1840. 
These colours are oh so beautiful you can just dip into them like in the deep blue sea


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Claude Joseph Vernet: The Storm, 1777.


----------



## Flamme

by Paul Villinski


----------



## mstar

Shiro-nuri art by the famed Minori.


----------



## Flamme

Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema (1836-1912)
The Roses of Heliogabalus (Detail)
Oil on canvas, 1888


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dusk by my Music School:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The Hunt of Diana - Arnold Böcklin










Diana's Chase:










Glazunov wrote the scherzo of his 4th symphony as a tone picture of either (or both) these paintings.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This was an artsy photography experiment. I call this the "Ghost flute" :
> 
> View attachment 9834
> 
> 
> View attachment 9835


How it was made?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> How it was made?


I pressed down white tissue paper onto my flute keys, and it made the metal eerily white so I thought it cool and took a picture.


----------



## Flamme

No exactly bright but somehow alluring


----------



## scratchgolf

There's nothing more beautiful than your own child and there's nothing more relieving than, after 25 hours in the hospital, the doctor telling you he's going to be ok.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Complementary picture to the one above:










<3


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Complementary picture to the one above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


What is this species?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> What is this species?


It's called the bullfinch, and it's not found in the US. My mom says in Swedish they are called _domherre_, and it's found all over Europe. It's much associated with Christmas because it's one of the few birds that stay all winter long in Finland.


----------



## Flamme

Itzhak Perlman
The final inspection before showtime.


----------



## jani

She is a singer of a metal band
and she really sings well
i saw her band live when they opened for Dragonforce on october 2012.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Roman, Glass amphoriskos with horizontal ribs, 2nd half of the 1st century


----------



## Flamme

Greek, Earrings with Erotes, 330-300 BC


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^ Yeah, that's pure audio porn! $120,000 Sonus Faber Aida speakers.


----------



## Flamme

Parrot pendant, made in Spain in the late 16th-early 17th century


----------



## Flamme

Reminds me of Huilunsoittaja for some reason


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> Reminds me of Huilunsoittaja for some reason


Who is she? Could be any fantasy character. My hair's not quite that red, but I got some red coloring.

I look at TON like this:










My hair would be mixture of both of their red and blonde.


----------



## EricABQ

It's the 45th anniversary of one of the greatest photos ever taken:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

To get your fix of snow for Christmas (most of these pictures taken by me a couple winters ago):


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> To get your fix of snow for Christmas (most of these pictures taken by me a couple winters ago):
> 
> View attachment 31092
> View attachment 31093
> View attachment 31094
> View attachment 31095
> View attachment 31096


Its December 24th and we don't have any snow here in FINLAND, or we don't have any snow in the city i live in.

I am loving it, i am not into snow at all.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

^^^^Where is that?


----------



## Guest

Romanov Palace in Russia.


----------



## Guest

Cape Neddick Point near York Beach, Maine


----------



## jani

mstar said:


> ^^^^Where is that?


It's my summer houses hallway.


----------



## jani

Something that i want to see live.










Light Pillars over Finland 
Image Credit & Copyright: Thomas Kast
Explanation: What's happening behind those houses? Pictured above are not aurora but nearby light pillars, a local phenomenon that can appear as a distant one. In most places on Earth, a lucky viewer can see a Sun-pillar, a column of light appearing to extend up from the Sun caused by flat fluttering ice-crystals reflecting sunlight from the upper atmosphere. Usually these ice crystals evaporate before reaching the ground. During freezing temperatures, however, flat fluttering ice crystals may form near the ground in a form of light snow, sometimes known as a crystal fog. These ice crystals may then reflect ground lights in columns not unlike a Sun-pillar. While going out to buy cat food, a quick thinking photographer captured the above light pillars extending up from bright parking lot lights in Oulu, Finland.


----------



## Guest

That's one serious-looking turntable in the center. In fact, this is a pretty darn audio system altogether!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


>


To make you look more studious than you actually are :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Harpa Major


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

A bit girly but there is goes...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> A bit girly but there is goes...


If that reminded a man of his daughter, that wouldn't be entirely girly.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If that reminded a man of his daughter, that wouldn't be entirely girly.


Well, dont have a daughter, but i like the pic, i have a bit ''artistic'' eye, got it from my mum...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

There needs to be another thread simply called "_Cute_ Pictures to brighten your day" not necessarily beautiful or funny, but something in between.  The below pictures go in that category.

In squirrel language: "Why hello there!"










"Might I drop in for a visit? And will there be peanuts?"


----------



## Flamme

Is it your house?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> Is it your house?


Yes, I took these on our deck. They were being soooo cute yesterday! I took videos and everything too.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


He's a man!

....................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm

*Mr. Gould and his chair*


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## scratchgolf

Silence is beautiful, and rare with these two.


----------



## Art Rock

Rhythm said:


>


This is really beautiful. Could you share where you found this/who created this?


----------



## Rhythm

Art Rock said:


> This is really beautiful. Could you share where you found this/who created this?


Hi, Art Rock! Yes, I agree that the image is lovely. It was spotted on a site in Stumbleupon, maybe three years ago. Only thing is I don't remember which site, and I couldn't be sure the artist was even named. The image was free, though.

I've been fascinated by movements of the human body and intricate rhythms in solo piano works performed since I was a kiddo. So, the movements of dancers, in particular, represent an allure or I might say a quiet obsession for rhythms and movements to them.

R.


----------



## Taggart

The artist is Sera Knight. The image can be found here with purchase details of prints, cards or posters in a range of sizes and frame options.

If you use Google Chrome as a browser, you can right click on any image and search for it. If you don't, then you have to copy the image URL or location and go to Google Images, click on the camera and paste the URL in. Doesn't always work though. KenOC's current avatar is one it can't find.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the info - including the general tip on image searching!


----------



## Rhythm

Ah, thanks to Taggart, I remembered Sera's name made it into the URL intended for my image library (back in 2010, I think). Thanks for the Google Chrome tip.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## techniquest

I took this one last Sunday


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Swans near quay in my home town of Zemun
:angel:


----------



## Blancrocher

Can't get much brighter or beautiful than Turner--though jpegs don't do him justice!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Awwww


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

*the memory of the sound in a silent room*









Notes from chiharu shiota | 'in silence' at the 'state of being' show at the centrepasquart, biel bienne, switzerland, 2009
a piano and chairs, defined by a network made of black wool threads. the object, the piano as once defined loses its meaning in order to represent something that cannot really be represented: the memory of the sound in a silent room.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Its modest appearance will give way to an extraordinary tone... I present to you all my new Flute...










<3


----------



## Rhythm

*Huilunsoittaja, Congratulations!*


----------



## jani

No homo but he has the best looking male body i have ever seen.

He is called as Zyzz and he reccived a cult fame among bodybuilders, specially among young ones because of his body and energetic&up beat personality.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme

Mmm can almost smell it...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aleazk

From Mars:


----------



## Blancrocher

Nothing like a lovely night sky to brighten one's day--happy Friday, everyone!

*p.s.* Am I the only one who was suffering from withdrawal when the Nasa pic-of-the-day site was shut down awhile back?


----------



## Rhythm

Blancrocher said:


> *p.s.* Am I the only one who was suffering from withdrawal when the Nasa pic-of-the-day site was shut down awhile back?


Blancrocher, during the U.S. govt shut down? If there was another one, I must have missed it.

I've loved the site. Frankly, I visit in phases to see photos posted the last two or three weeks, say, and then maybe revisit several weeks later. The site picks some really grand amateur photos from every continent!


----------



## Blancrocher

Rhythm said:


> Blancrocher, during the U.S. govt shut down?


That's the one--it was almost enough to make a political activist out of me!


----------



## Guest

This animal shelter has a program where children read to the animals to soothe them.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

To supplement Cosmos's post , and for lovers like me of Mahler's music.


----------



## Blancrocher

I've been listening to a lot of William Walton lately, and was reminded of the lovely view from the house he owned in Ischia:









The lucky...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TresPicos

..............................







..............................


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Guest

Brutal and beautiful at the same time: a brother saved his sister from the ruble of their home in Syria.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhythm said:


> To supplement Cosmos's post , and for lovers like me of Mahler's music.


I wrote a story where I made fun of this idea. A character plays Debussy's Clair de Lune for a bunch of people who live underground and have never seen the moon, and they're all like, "Wow! Who cares about seeing the moon when we can listen to it??"


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm

^ For personal non-commercial use only


----------



## mirepoix

The above is by Gjon Mili. I used to have a similar great shot of Gene Krupa by him on my wall.


----------



## Rhythm

Hi, mirepoix. I've had a stack of similar stroboscopics by Mili. Those photographs were from a huge web site that had posted hundreds of photos from, I guess, the mid to late 19th century to probably just after WWII. It's hard to say since I'm not an historian. Some posted photos on that web site were from LIFE magazine, as was the photo of Gene Kelly.

Anyway, I've decided to edit my post above, adding the disclaimer I found here. To mods: if the photo or disclaimer are not permissible, please remove the post, if you wish; or instruct me. Thank You.


----------



## mirepoix

Hello Rhythm. Yes, I've seen a few shots from that series. And if money was no object I'd love to have them all in the original magazines to browse at my leisure.


----------



## Taggart

Rhythm said:


> Hi, mirepoix. I've had a stack of similar stroboscopics by Mili. Those photographs were from a huge web site that had posted hundreds of photos from, I guess, the mid to late 19th century to probably just after WWII. It's hard to say since I'm not an historian. Some posted photos on that web site were from LIFE magazine, as was the photo of Gene Kelly.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided to edit my post above, adding the disclaimer I found here. To mods: if the photo or disclaimer are not permissible, please remove the post, if you wish; or instruct me. Thank You.


*It's a link, not an upload.* That's the basic rule. Time-Life has a website, you have given us a link to it. That's OK. If you were to download the picture and then upload it to TC that would be in breach of copyright. Same thing applies with song lyrics or articles from a magazine - linking good, uploading bad.

Thanks for being careful about copyright. It always helps.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee

shhh.... please be quiet, I'm playing hide & seek


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A sunset view from a window of my flute professor's studio:










Can you see the moon in this one?


----------



## norman bates

I find this Rose Mandel's photo incredibly beautiful.










Maybe we need a thread on photography.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A sunset view from a window of my flute professor's studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the moon in this one?


Strange how big and clear it looks when you click it but when you produce the image...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

*Moon dog*









^ Moon dog


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## techniquest

Rather nice sunset from my local railway station the other day


----------



## TxllxT

*Spring in the air*










Schoorl, North-Holland. Flowerfield of Crocusses (6 march 2014)

This weekend temperatures in Holland are expected to be better than Greece!


----------



## TxllxT

*Spring in the air II*










Holland, The Isle of Texel, 5 March 2014, Newborn lambs on the meadows


----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme

''Ladybug in the morning dew''


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Morimur

Mr. X meditating.

View attachment 36932


----------



## Norse




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme

Sol Gabetta
Foto: Benno Hunziker.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Adelie penguins group dive, Antarctic Peninsula.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhythm said:


>


Deer: "YOUCH man!! I asked you to _scratch _that spot on my back, not tear it off!!"

Eagle: "Whoever thought _grabbing _a bite to eat would be this easy?" :devil:


----------



## Norse




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Norse




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


>


Seeing more of these lately! Happy Spring!


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

*by William Herschel | astronomer, composer*

I love manuscripts.









^ original manuscript | Symphony no. 15 in E flat major
Frederick William Herschel, d.1822​


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

Rhythm said:


>


This post serves as my second "like" 
very interesting idea for the picture.


----------



## aimee

a few more pics of beautiful moon & stars...
.










.
.
and little background music while looking at the moon - Dvořák's Song to the Moon, sung by Lucia Popp.


----------



## Rhythm

^^ Good Idea! Let's add some music, too. From objects far above our heads to objects usually unseen in ocean depths, try Nautilus - Final Fantasy XIII. Beware, the music is ocean-appropriate but not classical .


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

"The Dying Swan" - ballet performance (Svetlana Zakharova) with music from the Carnival of the Animals by Camille Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Rhythm

*Lullaby* from Gian-Carlo Menotti's 1950 Pulitzer Prize winning opera, The Consul
Sung by Oriana Dunlop, Mezzo-soprano​


----------



## aimee

Les oiseaux dans la charmille from Offenbach's Les Contes d'Hoffmann, sung by Luciana Serra


----------



## Rhythm

Walter Braunfels' opera, The Birds (Die Vögel)


----------



## aimee

"Longing for Spring"
Mozart K. 596 'Sehnsucht nach dem Frühling' by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Soprano), Walter Gieseking (Piano)


----------



## Flamme

The Purple Crowned Fairy Wrens

Picture by ornithologists (bird banders) studying the birds as part of population monitoring in Australia. The way they are holding them is called "photographer's grip" which gently secures the legs while keeping the rest of the bird free. Handling time is generally very short.

Via - Frans de Waal


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

aimee said:


> Les oiseaux dans la charmille from Offenbach's Les Contes d'Hoffmann, sung by Luciana Serra


A ''line of birds'' on a spring ''cat walk''


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Meditative Mandalas: This Kaleidoscope was made from some of our lovely Amethyst Druze. These Amethyst Druze Clusters are irregular-shaped pieces of the Amethyst crystals found inside geodes. Originating mostly from Uruguay (and sometimes Brazil), these Amethyst Druze Clusters were chosen for their dark purple color.

Amethyst is a powerful and protective crystal, and is a first choice of many metaphysicians. Amethyst was used in ancient times to recover from both physical addictions as well as addictive relationships, and became know as the "stone of sobriety". A natural stress reliever, Amethyst encourages and supports inner strength.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee

Schubert's Der Erlkönig - piano for four hands (by the Anderson & Roe Piano Duo)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Flamme

Teenage party in 1947


----------



## aimee

"Raindrop" - Chopin's Prelude Op. 28, No. 15, played by Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Out of that mist, something approaches you... a ghost of the grievous past...


----------



## Rhythm

*Papillons Op. 2* | Schumann, composer
Guiomar Novaes, pianist​


----------



## Norse




----------



## aimee

*"Waltz of the Flowers"* from Tchaikovsky's The Nutcracker
piano duo by Per Tengstrand & Shan-shan Sun


----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee

*Romance* in F major, Op. 50 / Beethoven
by Josef Suk (violin) & Prague Symphony Orchestra - Václav Smetáček


----------



## Vaneyes

I see there are a few bird brains in here. Well done, and keep it up. Chirp.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> Teenage party in 1947


Heh, heh, look at the lines of Coke.


----------



## aimee

*Le lac de Come* - Giselle Galos' Nocturne Op. 24
piano by Yuli Lavrenov


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Out of that mist, something approaches you... a ghost of the grievous past...


Oh my...So...Delicate


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rhythm

Chopin: *Fantaisie-Impromptu op.66* C-sharp minor


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm

See an elegant Peacock Dance performed by a female.


----------



## aimee

*The Birds* - Ottorino Respighi
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra / Louis Lane


----------



## aimee

*Cat's Duet* - Rossini
by Felicity Lott & Ann Murray
:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee

*"Lark"* Haydn's String Quartet No. 5 in D major, Op. 64 (1st mov. Allegro moderato)
by the Royal Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee

*"Die Relinge"* - Telemann's Violin Concerto in A major, TWV 51:A4
performed by Musica Antiqua Köln / Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Took this yesterday:


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

*"Jardins sous la Pluie"* from Debussy's Estampes
played by Walter Gieseking


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Seasons


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee

*"Spring" sonata* - Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Opus 24 - I. Allegro
performed by Emil Gilels (piano) & Leonid Kogan (violin)


----------



## Flamme

Frozen Sunset, Oulu, Finland


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee

*"A Rain of Tears"* arranged & played by the Anderson & Roe Piano Duo
based on Vivaldi's *Sento in seno ch'in pioggia di lagrime* from "Tieteberga" and "Il Giustino"


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

*"Le Matin"* - Haydn's Symphony No. 6 in D major - I. Adagio - Allegro
performed by the Freiburg Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rhythm

*Astronomy: a love of mine*









^ See Spaceweathergallery dot com
Extracts from Haydn's Il Mondo della Luna (3/3) 
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne conducted by Antal Dorati​


----------



## Matsps

One of the universe's great sights, a star cluster.


----------



## Rhythm

*There Are Other Planets | Prokofiev*









^ Kepler-186f, a recent discovery; an artist's impression of the original image by NASA. See article.

Prokofiev's _There Are Other Planets_. 
^ I think utoob performances are unavailable. See the poem.

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953) | Two Poems, Op. 9 (1911)
I. Jest' Drugije Planety (There Are Other Planets)
(Konstantin Dmitrevich Bal'mont) (Verse 1)

Jest' drugije planety, 
gde vetry pevuchije tishe,
Gde nebo bledneje, 
travy ton'she i vyshe,
Gde preryvisto l'jutsja 
peremennyje svety,
No svojej peremenoj tol'ko laskajut, smejutsja.

There are other planets, 
where the skies are clear and calm 
Mimosa blossoms are softer, 
sweet grasses grow higher. 
The clarity that plays there, 
it is less changable than here, 
We cherish it always and can always smile.​


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A story which ended happily, an injured baby squirrel rescued and on recovery after hurting its ankle:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee

*"Jupiter"* - Mozart's Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551
performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Karl Böhm.


----------



## aimee

*"La tempesta di mare"* - Vivaldi's Violin Concerto in E-flat major, RV 253, Op. 8 No. 5
performed by I Musici, Federico Agostini (violin)


----------



## Rhythm

*Earth Day on April 22, 2014*









^ The background lacks appeal .

*Rondes de Printemps* | Debussy 
Pierre Boulez, conductor​^ vid produced with footage of nature!​


----------



## Rhythm

*Earth Day on April 22, 2014*









^ In case someone wonders, the background is our sun. 
I'm embarrassed to think I probably needn't have mentioned it.​


----------



## mirepoix

'Portrait of Madame Recamier' by Francois Gerard.


----------



## TxllxT

Photos from tulips on the isle of Texel taken on 19 April 2014. If you want to know the fashion colours of the coming season, just have a look...


----------



## aimee

*"Soave sia il vento"* - from Mozart's Così fan tutte, K 588
performed by Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano), Gabriel Bacquier (bass-baritone)
& the London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti (conductor)


----------



## Rhythm

*Dancers masquerade as birds (in triple time)*










*Masquerade Suite* | Aram Khachaturian, composer
The Japan Sinfonia conducted by Hisayoshi Inoue​


----------



## aimee

*Marching time!*










*Three Marches Militaires* - Schubert, composer
played by Walter and Beatrice Klien


----------



## Rhythm

*Sicilienne* | Gabriel Fauré 
David Louwerse, violoncelle; François Daudet, piano​


----------



## Rhythm

*Violin Concerto* 1st mov | Tchaikovsky 
Jascha Heifetz, violinist; Fritz Reiner, conductor​
Experimenting with matches or contrasts of music to image .


----------



## aimee

*On Wings of Song* - Felix Mendelssohn, composer
played by Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## aimee

*Stunning Beauty of the Universe*










*"The heavens are telling"* - from Haydn's The Creation
performed by the Rundfunkchor Berlin & the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin, Helmut Koch (conductor)

^ video using pictures taken by the Hubble Space Telescope​


----------



## JCarmel

I was just pottering around the columns in the Hypostyle Hall in Karnak, Egypt when I beheld this couple of newlyweds. 
They were trying to take a picture at arms length of themselves...so I asked them if I could take the photo for them on their camera. They had literally just got married that day & the impression that I received was one of two people being palpably in love. So I asked permission to take a picture of them on my own camera & asked if they would like me to send it to them via their email address. 
Once I got back home I tried every-which-way to do just that...but the email frustratingly came pinging-back to me every time I tried to send it. So, maybe someone somewhere might get to see this (miracles are meant to happen?!) and show them just how happy they looked ....& how delightful it is to see their joy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JCarmel said:


> I was just pottering around the columns in the Hypostyle Hall in Karnak, Egypt when I beheld this couple of newlyweds.
> They were trying to take a picture at arms length of themselves...so I asked them if I could take the photo for them on their camera. They had literally just got married that day & the impression that I received was one of two people being palpably in love. So I asked permission to take a picture of them on my own camera & asked if they would like me to send it to them via their email address.
> Once I got back home I tried every-which-way to do just that...but the email frustratingly came pinging-back to me every time I tried to send it. So, maybe someone somewhere might get to see this (miracles are meant to happen?!) and show them just how happy they looked ....& how delightful it is to see their joy.


What a story! The photo without an owner! I hope it will be found.


----------



## aimee

*Sossusvlei Sand Dunes* at southern part of the Namib Desert, Namibia


----------



## aimee

*Spiegel im Spiegel* - Arvo Pärt, composer
by Filipe Melo (piano) & Ana Cláudia Serrão (cello)


----------



## aimee

*"Waterfall"* - Chopin's Étude Op. 10, No. 1 in C major
performed by Martha Argerich


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Once upon a time, Antar, the Enemy of Mankind, lurked in isolation in the wastelands on the edges of the earth...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sower Apero holds works wheels


----------



## aimee

Fairy Chimneys in Cappadocia, Turkey


----------



## aimee

*"Turkish"* - Mozart's Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K. 219
performed by Henryk Szeryng & the New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson (conductor)


----------



## aimee

A Partially Eclipsed Setting Sun










*Méditation* - from Jules Massenet's Thaïs
performed by Yo-Yo Ma (cello) & Kathryn Stott (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Rocamadour - to which Poulenc made a pilgrimage during a difficult time in his life.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Poulenc


----------



## Rhythm

^ The Milky Way observed from an Azul landscape in Argentina.

Terence Judd played *Sonata No.1 Op.22* by Ginastera, composer.


----------



## aimee

*"Là ci darem la mano"* - a Duet for Zerlina & Don Giovanni in Mozart's Don Giovanni
by Susanne Mentzer & Thomas Allen, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala/Riccardo Muti

*Chopin's Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2*
by Claudio Arrau & the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Eliahu Inbal


----------



## aimee

*"Flight of the Bumblebee"* - an orchestral interlude from Rimsky-Korsakov's The Tale of Tsar Saltan 
by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rhythm

*Piano Concerto* | Régis Campo, composer
Jay Gottlieb, pianist with Orchestre Philharmonique conducted by Pascal Rophé.

Thanks to SimonNZ for this intro to Régis Campo. I thought the Campo was a better fit, so, for this post, his Concerto has replaced the Capriccio Italien Op. 45 by Tchaikovsky. I'm frequently changing or wanting to change something .​


----------



## aimee

*Modlitwa dziewicy, Op. 4 (A Maiden's Prayer)* - Tekla Bądarzewska-Baranowska, composer
performed by Cornelia Herrmann


----------



## Blancrocher

George Enescu had this house built according to his own design. He donated the place to the Romanian state after he left the country; it is known as the "George Enescu Memorial House" and is open to the public.

http://www.georgeenescu.ro/en/document_1469_'George-Enescu'-Memorial-House-Sinaia_pg_0.htm


----------



## hpowders

He could have called it "Romanian Rhapsody".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Rhythm

*George Balanchine and NYC Ballet*








No explicit reference between the images and video is intended, unless there is one, of course.


----------



## Blancrocher

Inspired by Huilun's post, a little Giacometti:


----------



## Rhythm

If that piece ^ goes missing, we'll have its message here…"The people you encounter on subways or in quiet library corners with their heads down, book in hand are actually some of the most observant people you will ever meet. It may not seem like it, but they notice everything about you. From the color of your hair to the number of buttons on your sweater. They are the ones who write the most beautiful poems but are never given credit for their brilliance. These people are iridescent. Full of light. If only you would bother to look at them, and really see them for who they are. This is not a lie; it is a great truth that most people shrug off as if it were nothing more than an annoying insect, or an unwanted tap on the shoulder. These people, the quiet ones, are soulful and brave and full of romantic energy if only you would be willing to give them a chance, and introduce yourself to them, and start a conversation."​
Martha Argerich played *Brahms Rhapsody in G minor* op. 79, no. 2


----------



## Blancrocher

After a visit to the lovely town of Arezzo in 1954, Bohuslav Martinu composed one of his late masterpieces, "The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca," based on Piero's "The History of the True Cross."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_History_of_the_True_Cross


----------



## aimee

Antelope Canyon, Arizona-US










*Fantasy in C major, D. 934* - Schubert, composer
played by Szymon Goldberg (violin) & Radu Lupu (piano)


----------



## aimee

*"Flower Duet"* - from Léo Delibes' Lakmé
performed by Natalie Dessay & Delphine Haidan and Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse/Michel Plasson


----------



## aimee

(Photo and caption by Yosuke Kashiwakura/National Geographic Photo Contest) 
The crows that live in Tokyo use clothes hangers to make nests. In such a large city, there are few trees, so the natural materials that crows need to make their nests are scarce. As a result, the crows occasionally take hangers from the people who live in apartments nearby, and carefully assemble them into nests. The completed nests almost look like works of art based on the theme of recycling (source)


----------



## mirepoix

Maurice Denis - Les muses.

Rave - String quartet in F. Assez vif


----------



## aimee

*Mozart's Violin Sonata in F major, K. 547*, mov. 1
played by Itzhak Perlman & Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DrKilroy

_L'art de la conversation_ - Rene Magritte










Best regards, Dr


----------



## aimee

*"Emperor Concerto"* - Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73, mov. 2
played by Friedrich Gulda & the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Horst Stein


----------



## Blancrocher

Montbrison - the birthplace of Pierre Boulez.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montbrison,_Loire


----------



## Taggart

Loch Lomond at Sunset


----------



## schuberkovich

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 42141
> View attachment 42142
> View attachment 42143
> 
> 
> Montbrison - the birthplace of Pierre Boulez.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montbrison,_Loire


It's so pretty...


----------



## aimee

Viewing the picture made me remember Carmen's dances in Bizet's Opera Carmen with Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Bumbry/Freni/Vickers.










*Carmen Fantasy For Violin And Orchestra* - Pablo de Sarasate, composer
performed by Anne-Sophie Mutter & the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/James Levine


----------



## Blancrocher

Arresø, the largest lake in Denmark. More pictures, accompanied by Per Nørgård's "Images of Arresø for Oboe and Piano":


----------



## Rhythm

*Symphony No.1* _Mountain Climbing_ by Victor Emanuel Bendix, Danish composerperformed by Omsk Philharmonic Orchestra​
^ That first movement almost, I say, almost inspired me to get out and find a mountain!


----------



## aimee

^^^

What a beautiful site with lots of gorgeous photographs of mountains at various locations!
Jack Brauer did a very good job in capturing the beauty, the grandeur of nature in his pictures.
Thanks, Rhythm!


----------



## Ingélou

My heart's in the Highlands: Loch Duich & the Five Sisters of Kintail from Letterfearn.
Click on it to see the correct size - sorry.


----------



## aimee

*Someone to Watch Over Me* - George Gershwin
piano solo by George Gershwin, recorded in 1926


----------



## JCarmel

Cats everywhere love a bit of attention...this one was enjoying a nap in the sun on the island of Madeira.
Please click on photo to expand.


----------



## aimee

*Tea for Two* - Vincent Youmans, composer
played by Art Tatum


----------



## Rhythm

Aynsley

*Canzonetta* by Irish-American composer, Victor Herbert
performed by Jerry Grossman, cellist and Ilan Rechtman, pianist









Belleek​


----------



## aimee

*Rosen aus dem Süden* by Johann Strauss II
performed by the Vienna Symphony Orchestra/Robert Stolz


----------



## Guest

If you've lost your faith in humanity, these might help to restore it:



http://imgur.com/dxPe2RM


----------



## Blake

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you've lost your faith in humanity, these might help to restore it:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dxPe2RM


What an amazing post. I nearly got a little teary-eyed.


----------



## aimee

*An Alpine Symphony*, Op. 64, a tone poem by Richard Strauss
performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Bernard Haitink

"...Strauss' Alpine Symphony: a dawn to dusk Alpine ascent. From the spine-chilling opening evoking the hours before dawn and the richness of sunrise, through to the euphoria of the summit and the drama of the mountain tempest, this is Strauss at his most colorful" (youtube note)​


----------



## Rhythm

*Schumann Toccata* Op. 7 | Ivo Pogorelich, pianist


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kalinnikov Symphony no. 2 II


----------



## Tristan

Bay Area from CA SR-35:










Too hazy to really see the Diablo Range, but still a good picture


----------



## aimee

*"La Chasse"* - Liszt/Paganini-Étude No. 5 in E major
played by Marc-André Hamelin​


----------



## TxllxT

Typical baroque grandeur: Kroměříž (Moravia, Czech Republic) - Květná zahrada (Flower Garden) 1665-75 by Filiberto Lucchesi & Giovanni Pietro Tencalla. The castle of the Archbishop in Kroměříž was used during the takes for the film Amadeus. Young Wolfgang's giggling meeting with his future wife, when he pulls her from under the table in the beginning of the movie; that's the splendour setting to be found - not in Salzburg but - in Kroměříž.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Piano washed up on the shore of the East River last week:










Link to original story: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/30/east-river-piano_n_5419208.html?utm_hp_ref=arts

More video:


----------



## Taggart

Admiring our back garden:


----------



## aimee

*La Parade* - Maurice Ravel, composer
played by Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## aimee

*The Entertainer* by Scott Joplin


----------



## Rhythm

*Pineapple Rag* by Scott Joplin


----------



## Jos

Taggart said:


> Admiring our back garden:


Nice picture, Taggart. Is everything very early there too? My garden is now at its peak, beginning of june!!
View attachment 43978

View attachment 43979

View attachment 43981


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## aimee

*Liebesträume No. 3* - Franz Liszt, composer
performed by Seeli Toivio (cello) & Kalle Toivio (piano)


----------



## Blake

aimee said:


> *Liebesträume No. 3* - Franz Liszt, composer
> performed by Seeli Toivio (cello) & Kalle Toivio (piano)


Do you know who the artist is who painted that? It's quite amazing.

Edit... Nevermind. It's Volegov. I see it at the bottom of the painting, hah.


----------



## aimee

Vesuvius said:


> Do you know who the artist is who painted that? It's quite amazing.


It's from this post. 
I enjoyed viewing all paintings from his gallery a lot, they're so lovely!


----------



## Rhythm

aimee said:


> ... they're so lovely!


I'll say! 
A few have been marked for future gazings .










*4'33'' for piano* by John Cage
I'm attempting neither humor nor sarcasm. The Cage has been on my mind since last evening when 'hearing' the conversation between the little girl and the sparrow.​


----------



## aimee

:lol: You've got a very good one! :tiphat:
In this case, we have more time to enjoy the art without being interfered by the sound 

nice choice of the painting, too. I love to look at many of them in that gallery, and had a hard time to favor one over the others.


----------



## aimee

*Symphony in C major* - Georges Bizet, composer
performed by The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/Donald Johanos


----------



## Rhythm

*Overture to Nabucco* by Giuseppe Verdi 
performed by The Juilliard School Trumpet Ensemble​


----------



## aimee

The Three Sisters in the Blue Mountains of New South Wales, Australia










Beethoven's *Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 1 No. 1*
performed by Tibor Szász (piano), Daniel Foster (violin) & Jeffrey Butler (cello)


----------



## Rhythm

*Tonight's Honey Moon*

What's a honey moon?










*Song to the moon* sung by Leontyne Price
from Dvorak's opera, Rusalka (eponymous female principle); notes and lyrics

I'll replace that image above with another after someone's photographed the real thing, tonight.​


----------



## aimee

*The Wish* - Chopin's Polish song, Życzenie, Op. 74 No. 1
sung by Elzbieta Szmytka & Malcolm Martineau (piano)
music derived from this post​


----------



## Rhythm

Well, I was obviously looking in all the wrong places trying to find a good photo to replace the one posted here. The far better photo of a Full Honey Moon was located at spaceweathergallery dot com. The photographer was Frankie Lucena in Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico, and the photo was shot June 12, 2014.










*Song to the Moon* sung by Leontyne Price
from Dvorak's opera, Rusalka (eponymous female principle); notes and lyrics.​


----------



## aimee

I've just done a tour to see more images of full honey moon taken around the world and other astronomy pictures.
Thanks Rhythm for the address.

This is another stunning photograph taken by Elias Chasiotis on June 13, 2014 @ Sounio, Greece










*"Vaga luna, che inargenti"* (Beautiful moon, dappling with silver) - Vincenzo Bellini
sung by Cecilia Bartoli & James Levine at the piano - _(lyrics)_


----------



## Norse




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

*Castle's Lame Duck Waltz*James Reese Europe collaborated with dance team Irene and Vernon Castle. The recording is dated February 10, 1914.​


----------



## aimee

Antonín Dvořák's *Scottish Dances Op. 41*
played by Tatjana & Leonid Schick


----------



## Rhythm

*By the Beautiful Blue Danube* Op.314 by Johann Strauss II
I couldn't help myself. Another waltz had been stirring in the wing ​


----------



## aimee

*Sobre las Olas (Over the Waves)* - Juventino Rosas, Mexican composer
performed by the London Symphony Orchestra
I couldn't help myself either. So I've continued with another dance with the water, a way to keep cool on a scorching hot summer day ​


----------



## aimee

*Liszt's Reminiscences of Bellini's Opera "La Sonnambula"*
played by Carlo Lombardi


----------



## Rhythm

This could be for women only. I think they'll get it 










*Valse Sentimentale* op.51 n.6 by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## aimee

*Impromptu D. 935 in A♭ major, Op. 142, No. 2* - Schubert
played by Maria-João Pires


----------



## Blancrocher

The Tikhvin Assumption Monastery, built in the 16th century, is located in the town where Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov was born. The composer's birthplace is pictured on the right.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikhvin_Assumption_Monastery


----------



## SixFootScowl

Great Sand Dunes National Park (30 square miles of dunes, up to 750 feet tall):


----------



## aimee

*"Die Taubenpost"* - Schubert
performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, accompanied by Klaus Billing


----------



## Rhythm

*^ Nice music! ^*










From opera, _*Sadko*_, an aria _*Song of India*_ (or Song of the Indian Guest) sung in English by Rosa Ponselle in an acoustic recording
Rimsky-Korsakov, composer | See You Tube notes.​


----------



## Rhythm

The photo above ^ shows a place in the Mandalay Region of Burma, I think. This vintage photo shows old Bombay, Gateway to India.










From opera, _*Sadko*_, an aria _*Song of India*_ (or Song of the Indian Guest) sung in English by Rosa Ponselle in an acoustic recording
Rimsky-Korsakov, composer | See You Tube notes.​


----------



## Taggart

Yup. It's Bagan










Nowadays they call it Myanmar rather than Burma.


----------



## Rhythm

Thank you, Taggart! for what you do at TC, and for how you do it. 

R.


----------



## aimee

*"Country Gardens"* - Percy Grainger
played by Martin Jones


----------



## Rhythm

Butterflies in your garden? 










*Sommerfugl* from Lyric Pieces Op 43 | Edvard Grieg, composer
^ Mr. Grieg played the piano​


----------



## aimee

Ah! Thanks for butterflies in "my garden"
I've just found the beautiful "Le Violette" in the garden with the close-up shot 










*"Le Violette"* - Alessandro Scarlatti
sung by Renata Tebaldi, Giorgio Favaretto at the piano, recorded in 1956 _(lyrics)_


----------



## aimee

the vigorous Amaryllis from the corner of the garden 










*"Amarilli, mia bella"* - Giulio Caccini
sung by Joyce DiDonato, accompanied by David Zobel _(lyrics)_


----------



## Tristan

Managed to snap a picture of this rainbow while mountain biking today:


----------



## Rhythm

In my house "garden", occasionally  










*My Joys*, one of the six Chopin songs Op.74 that Franz Liszt arranged as piano transcriptions under the title _Six Chants Polonais_, S.480. In the video, the piece was performed by each of these pianists: Leopold Godowsky (1923), Moriz Rosenthal (1929) and Josef Hofmann (1935).


----------



## aimee

Today the "garden" has lots of other guests besides butterflies 










*"The Bees"* - Chopin's Étude in F minor, Op. 25 No. 2
played by Tzvi Erez


----------



## Rhythm

You're so gracious, aimee. 
Just so you know I know what a butterfly is not 










Etude Op.25 No.2 in F minor "*The Bees*" | Chopin, composer 
Performed by Ruth Slenczynska​


----------



## aimee

uh oh! more bees! ^^ Those bees were so scary! ^^
I almost got stung, they chased me toward the other end of the "garden", then the bees got distracted by the beautiful sounds coming from the water fountain. Thank Goodness, I was ...safe! 










*"Jeux d'eau"* - Maurice Ravel
performed by Martha Argerich


----------



## aimee

Today's sun was mild with occasional gentle breezes which made a glorious summer day. The "garden" had a surprise visit from a flutter of butterflies. They were partying and dancing around with the colorful blooming flowers...










.










.










*"Dance of the Hours"*, a short ballet from Opera 'La Gioconda' - Amilcare Ponchielli, composer 
a ballet performance with Letizia Giuliani & Roberto Bolle


----------



## aimee

"The poor flower kept saying to the airborne butterfly:
Don't fly away!
Our destinies are different: I stay put,
you travel!"
...​









"Yet we love one another, we live without human beings,
remote from them;
and we resemble one another - some say that both of us
are flowers."
...​









*"Le Papillon et La Fleur"*, Op. 1 No. 1 - Gabriel Fauré
sung by Elly Ameling & accompanied by Dalton Baldwin _(lyrics)_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cecropia Moth:


----------



## Rhythm

*Sounds of butterflies' wings* as I recall .


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter composed his miraculous 1st String Quartet while spending a year in the Arizona Desert.






*p.s.* I gave you a like, Florestan, but that Cecropia Moth looks like something straight out of hell!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Idyllic campus with humungous trees. This is where I'm at:


----------



## aimee

*"Butterfly"* - Chopin's Étude Op. 25, No. 9 in G-flat major
played by Georges Cziffra


----------



## Rhythm

Let's put this preferred title _Flight of the Monarch_  formally known as...










*Etude op.10 no.5 in G flat major* composed by Chopin
Performed by Maurizio Pollini​


----------



## aimee

Ah! ^^ I love the new title for the piece ^^ It really fits!

Let's hear this song from Schubert about the butterfly (butterfly again!) 

"Why should I not dance?
It is no trouble to me,
and delightful colors
shimmer here in the green.

Ever fairer gleam
my colorful wings,
ever sweeter breathe
all the small blossoms.

I'm tasting the blossoms;
you cannot protect them!"​









*"Der Schmetterling"*, D. 633 Op. 57 No. 1 - Schubert
sung by Ian Bostridge, accompanied by Leif Ove Andsnes _(lyrics)_


----------



## Rhythm

Let's call it _A Friendly Conversation_, 
and you'll likely give up a grin  while watching… 

Imani Winds performing *Elliott Carter's* *Quintet*









^ that's a bath bowl​


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## aimee

The dragonflies invited themselves to join the crowd, danced their own dances around the flowers. All made the "garden" look even more lively & more beautiful...




























*"Die Libelle"*, Polka Mazurka for Orchestra, Op. 204 - Josef Strauss
performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Norse




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

*Instrumental music*  for Ban Gioc-Detian Falls


----------



## Rhythm

This one is on its way to the garden. It'll be there shortly 










*Accelerationen* op.234 by Johann Strauss, performed by Wiener Philharmoniker Neujahrskonzert, conducted by Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## aimee

^^ At such speed, that one's arrived at the garden in no time and it meets its long-time friend. They're so happy to see each other & chit-chatting for ...hours 










*Tritsch-Tratsch Polka*, Op. 214 - Johann Strauss II 
re-written for piano & played by Georges Cziffra


----------



## aimee

...flying side by side while gossiping, the dragonflies have stopped at the area where the chrysanthemums are displaying their gorgeous colors under the bright sunshine...




























*"The Chrysanthemum"* by Scott Joplin
performed by Benjamin Loeb


----------



## Rhythm

Dance with shades of lavender 










*Nocturne No.1 Op.27* by Chopin
İdil Biret, pianist​


----------



## aimee

...Out of nowhere, the moving little things appear, they've found their ways from the ground to... top of the world 



















*"El Grillo"* - Josquin des Prez, composer
sung by The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## aimee

...it seems the pair of long-time friend dragonflies can't end their talk, they keep flying while chit-chatting to each other until they recognize they are at a high-elevation area... 










*"Edelweiss"* by Richard Rodgers & Oscar Hammerstein II
video excerpt from movie 'The Sound of Music'


----------



## PetrB

*Underwater statue of Jesus Christ: Maltese*

Underwater statue of Jesus Christ: Maltese


----------



## PetrB

*Hans Süss von Kulmbach; The Ascension of Christ, 1513*

---_Love this one._


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## aimee

*"Invitation to the Dance"*, Op. 65 - Carl Maria von Weber
played by Artur Schnabel










*"Invitation to the Dance"*, Op. 65 - Carl Maria von Weber
orchestrated by Hector Berlioz
performed by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan​


----------



## Rhythm

Taking a breather 










From the 2nd Movement *Intermezzo*, andantino grazioso, from Robert Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor, op.54, performed by pianist, Artur Schnabel while Pierre Monteux conducted the Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra, 1943.


----------



## aimee

...empty seats were gradually gone, two teams were also ready and the beach volleyball game was about to begin. The match started when the orchestra played the delightful tune, then the piano picked it up. Two teams took turn to toss the ball back and forth following the music. No score had been made until the 1st movement was over. The ball was dropped when the music ended. At the same time, a nice breeze came blowing the ball to the water. The ball was floating further away and away… 










Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 19 in F major, K. 459 - *1st Movement, allegro vivace*
performed by Clara Haskil & Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart/Carl Schuricht


----------



## PetrB

Tristan said:


> Managed to snap a picture of this rainbow while mountain biking today:


Hoo, boy! _A rarity!_ Consider yourself lucky.

I've seen it only once, of a late afternoon [from near the top of Mt. Tamalpais, west slope (looking towards the Pacific) Marin County, Ca.] 
These are extremely high and whispy clouds; the fine ice particles, with the sun at the right angle, and you get the prismatic spectrum.) Even knowing 'what it is,' it looks _magical._

"Circumhorizontal arc 'fire rainbow' rarest of naturally occurring atmospheric phenomena (over Idaho, USA)"


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## aimee

Camille Saint-Saëns' Carnival of the Animals - *Tortoises*
performed by the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Ondrej Lenard


----------



## PetrB

Rhythm said:


> See an elegant Peacock Dance performed by a female.


Peahens are quite plain; the males have all the spectacular plumage.


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


>


LOL -- Stonehenge and Jet con trails in 'the heavens.'


----------



## Tristan

PetrB said:


> Hoo, boy! _A rarity!_ Consider yourself lucky.
> 
> I've seen it only once, of a late afternoon [from near the top of Mt. Tamalpais, west slope (looking towards the Pacific) Marin County, Ca.]
> These are extremely high and whispy clouds; the fine ice particles, with the sun at the right angle, and you get the prismatic spectrum.) Even knowing 'what it is,' it looks _magical._
> 
> "Circumhorizontal arc 'fire rainbow' rarest of naturally occurring atmospheric phenomena (over Idaho, USA)"
> View attachment 47205


Wow, I honestly had no idea it was anything rare...that makes it even cooler


----------



## aimee

*"Ocean"* - Chopin's Étude Op. 25, No. 12 in C minor
played by Alfred Cortot


----------



## TxllxT

Saint Lebuin (an English missionary to the Saxons) Church 1450-1525, Deventer, Holland. Here one may situate the cradle of protestantism (Geert Groote, Devotio Moderna). It is one of the biggest church buildings in Holland & in Europe, that used to be filled to the top with statues of saints & holy shrines. In 1591 all these artifacts were violently removed, leaving a pure architectural gem.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Nudibranch Sea Slug


----------



## hpowders

^^^Wow! beautiful!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> ^^^Wow! beautiful!!!


Freaky too! Where I got it from.


----------



## PetrB

Sea Robin; Red Gurnard








Atlantic Sea Raven


----------



## aimee

Leafy seadragon


----------



## aimee

Castle Mountain, Alberta-Canada










Beethoven's Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer Trio" - *Mov. 2-Adagio*
performed by Copenhagen Clarinet Trio


----------



## SixFootScowl

aimee said:


> Beethoven's Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer Trio" -


Ooooh, that is very nice!


----------



## aimee

The Supermoon rises over houses in Olvera, in the southern Spanish province of Cadiz, on July 12 - Jon Nazca, Reuters, July 12, 2014










http://galleries.apps.chicagotribune.com/chi-photos-supermoon-around-the-world-20140713/


----------



## Blake

aimee said:


> The Supermoon rises over houses in Olvera, in the southern Spanish province of Cadiz, on July 12 - Jon Nazca, Reuters, July 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://galleries.apps.chicagotribune.com/chi-photos-supermoon-around-the-world-20140713/


Holy cow! What an illusion. I was awestruck by this.


----------



## aimee

...it'd be unfair just to admire the moon alone while the sun also has its own beauty, especially at sunset. 

Sun With No Visble Sunspots
Taken by Lauri Kangas on July 17, 2014 @ Fort Frances, Ontario, Canada










Robert Schumann's Fantasiestücke, Op. 12-1 in D-flat major *"Des Abends" ("In the Evening")*
played by Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rhythm

I couldn't pass this up 









^ Tourel with photographer Gjon Mili's cat, Blackie, in Mili's studio. Source.

Leonard Bernstein accompanied *Jennie Tourel who sang* _Hôtel_ and _Voyage à Paris_, two songs from Poulenc's cycle _Banalités_, FP 107, and Poulenc's _J'ai traversé les ponts de Cé_ on vinyl.


----------



## Guest

The Los Angeles Guitar Quartet doing a sound check in a cathedral in Coría, Spain.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee

...more Gjon Mili's photography of musicians 










Beethoven's *WoO 45* - Twelve Variations in G major on Handel's "See the Conqu'ring Hero comes"
played by Pablo Casals (cello) & Rudolf Serkin (piano)


----------



## aimee

...one, two, three...
...oom, pah, pah...










Pietro Galli played *"La Tartine de beurre"* in C major​


----------



## drpraetorus

This is a picture I came across on line. These are ginkgoes in their autumn colors. I do not know where this. Wish I did.


----------



## aimee

...in cheerful colors of summer...










Beethoven's *Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in B-flat, WoO 6*
performed by Sviatoslav Richter & the Vienna Symphony Orchestra/Kurt Sanderling


----------



## aimee

*"None but the lonely heart"* Op. 6 No. 6 - Tchaikovsky
played by Isaac Stern & the Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Milton Katims


----------



## Guest

Aston Martin DBC


----------



## aleazk

Einstein's Field Equations in a train cemetery in Bolivia.


----------



## Blancrocher

Waldon Pond, in Concord Mass.

A recent piece from Abrahamsen inspired by the famous locale (music at 6:00):


----------



## Blake

aleazk said:


> Einstein's Field Equations in a train cemetery in Bolivia.


That may be the most sophisticated graffiti I've ever seen.


----------



## aimee

*"Le vent"* from Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique Op. 15 - Charles-Valentin Alkan
played by Yui Morishita


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


> ...in cheerful colors of summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven's *Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in B-flat, WoO 6*
> performed by Sviatoslav Richter & the Vienna Symphony Orchestra/Kurt Sanderling


Looks like a Thomas Kinkade picture... only it's real life!


----------



## aimee

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Looks like a Thomas Kinkade picture... only it's real life!


it's so beautiful, isn't it?

in case you'd want to take your time to wander around the Four Seasons Garden...

http://www.beautyscenery.com/2013/07/four-seasons-garden-most-beautiful-home.html

http://www.fourseasonsgarden.co.uk/www.fourseasonsgarden.co.uk/Home.html


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest

AM Audio's new amp... wow...


----------



## Rhythm

On August 11, 2014, in Phoenix, Arizona, the SuperMoon was setting with an early morning hiker in the foreground .










*Debussy Preludes* performed by Théodore Paraskivesco,a pianist whose apparent introduction to TC is… now.​
If you prefer, hear *Look For A Star* by Billy Vaughn, who probably wasn't known for his photos of astronomical objects.


----------



## echo

here's an epic gecko I found while gardening


----------



## aimee

*"Le chemin de fer"*, Op. 27 -- Charles-Valentin Alkan
performed by Laurent Martin

edit: Aha! I think *this work* is a better fit for the picture, lots of sounds from a running train. Thanks R.


----------



## Rhythm

Dad got me a choo-choo train, and then he got me a freight train.
No kiddin' 










Not the musical type of *Freight Train Sounds*.


----------



## aimee

...perhaps the loud noises from the freight train disturb the butterflies??? 

​"Little butterfly, wait, o, wait,
don't fly away so quickly.
I don't mean to harm you,
stop and fulfil my wish..."










Alexandra Sherman sings Bellini's *"La Farfalletta"*, _(lyrics)_​


----------



## Rhythm

As if to say one begins anew, nearby 










from late 1930's Francis Poulenc FP.121 song cycle, Métamorphoses
*C'est ainsi que tu es* sung by Elly Ameling, soprano accompanied by pianist, Rudolf Jansen
Lyrics unavailable?​


----------



## Norse




----------



## aimee

Mount Etna Eruption










Mahler's Symphony No. 1 in D major, *4th Movement*
performed by the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra/Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Blancrocher

The German city of Karlsruhe. The city is notable for its "radial" design, which was influenced by 17th-century ideas about fortification.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlsruhe

Among its other claims to fame, it is the home of Wolfgang Rihm:


----------



## Guest

And Karlruhe is just up the road (about half an hour, depending on how you drive) from Baden-Baden where resides a certain Pierre Boulez !


----------



## Rhythm

It's the season for observing auroras .









^ Photographer B.Art Braafhart at Salla, Finnish-Lapland, September 2, 2014

*Three Gershwin Preludes* performed by Krystian Zimerman, a favored pianist. Hear the Agitato at mark 7.11.
1. Allegro ben ritmato e deciso
2. Andante con moto e poco rubato
3. Agitato​
Bonus! *Three Gershwin Preludes* performed by Gershwin.









^ Photographer Aleksander Chernucho at Kola peninsula, Russia, Mt. Khibiny, September 1, 2014.


----------



## TxllxT

3D Streetpainting on the Isle of Texel this summer


----------



## aimee

Marc-André Hamelin plays Liszt's *"Un Sospiro"*


----------



## TxllxT

Early in June we saw loads of jellyfish floating ashore on the beaches of Texel


----------



## TxllxT

Looking for silver?










Looking for gold?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

To brighten your night (how my school's Performing Art Center looks like, and these color change every few minutes):


----------



## Rhythm

Huilunsoittaja, your post ^ was a reminder of my research in sound and light. Below are excerpts of narration from the 4-minute *Vimeo documentary* titled, "Blue Flower/Flor Azul Permanent public art piece for George Pearl Hall School of Architecture and Urban Planning at University of New Mexico."









^ Another image, larger

< begin excerpts >

When each pixel is inactive it appears white, when turned ON, the pixel becomes a perfect reflective surface that projects whatever is in front. For example the Sky, the landscape, or the George Pearl Hall building itself. Therefore the aspect of the rendered image on the screen varies with the location of the viewer as well as with the appearance of the surroundings.

< snip >

"Blue Flower" also incorporates a sound element as the moving image of the ink is translated into sound in real time and locally broadcast on the site.

To accomplish the sound translation of the moving image of the ink an embedded computer lays out a matrix of sensitive nodes over the source image before it is sent to the LCD display or to the projectors.

Each node gets assigned a unique note that creates a sound when the image of the ink passes over its location.

< end excerpts >​


----------



## aimee

Beauty of the Beast


----------



## Rhythm

*An aurora affinity*









^ *December 2013, auroras over Northern Canada; published July 2014* | *Source*


----------



## aimee

*"Beethoven Chased by Rossini"* from _Songs of the Cat_
performed by Garrison Keillor & Frederica von Stade, conducted by Philip Brunelle


----------



## Rhythm

I saw night skies  in that ^ vid.









^ *Aurora, Sept. 20, 2014, Russia, Kola Peninsula | Source*

Bartók | *Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta* 
Yuli Turovsky conducted I Musici de Montreal LIVE​


----------



## aimee

...a lightening sky besides aurora ones 

Lightning strikes above the city of Zurich, Switzerland, giving the midnight sky a momentary, bright blue hue (AP Photo/Keystone, Alessandro Della Bella)










*"Unter Donner und Blitz"* by Johann Strauss II
performed by the Bavarian State Orchestra/Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Rhythm

Lightning and thunder accompanied by a ^ fun waltz with sounds of lightning and thunder.
Good one  









^ *Aurora, Sept. 26, 2014, Kvaløya Island, Tromsø, Norway | Source*

Stravinsky | the closing moments of *The Firebird*
Abbado · Berliner Philharmoniker​


----------



## TxllxT

Frogs in Concert 1999. Hattem (old Hanseatic town on the IJssel riverbank), Holland. This sculptural group was made in celebration of the local brass band.


----------



## aimee

...snack time with a delicious view... an Aurora Cupcake with Milky Way Topping 

Photo was taken on Sep 1st, 2014 @ Östersund, Sweden










Modest Mussorgsky's *"Pictures at an Exhibition"*, orchestrated by Maurice Ravel
performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Jean-Claude Casadeus


----------



## aimee

Franz von Suppé's *Light Cavalry Overture*
played by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Mariss Jansons​


----------



## Art Rock

TxllxT said:


> Frogs in Concert 1999. Hattem (old Hanseatic town on the IJssel riverbank), Holland. This sculptural group was made in celebration of the local brass band.


My own take (it's 10 min by car from our home):


Frogchestra by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## aimee

Rita Streich sings *"The Last Rose of Summer"* from Friedrich von Flotow's opera 'Martha'


----------



## aimee

Felix Mendelssohn's *Songs Without Words in D Major, Op. 109*
played by Jacqueline du Pré, piano accompanied by Iris du Pré


----------



## aimee

*Autumn. Adagio* from Alexander Glazunov's The Seasons, Op. 67
performed by the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Ondrej Lenárd


----------



## aimee

...the beauty of the season










*"Alleluja"* - Mozart's Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
performed by Arleen Auger & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


> *Autumn. Adagio* from Alexander Glazunov's The Seasons, Op. 67
> performed by the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Ondrej Lenárd


Super cute pic yessssss


----------



## aimee

*"Piercing Eyes"* by Haydn, from 12 Canzonets, Hob.XXVIa:25-36
sung by Arleen Auger, hammerklavier accompanied by Erik Werba


----------



## aimee

*Mozart's Fantasy in D minor, K. 397*
played by Friedrich Gulda


----------



## Ingélou

This is a well-dressing from the summer, put up in the Derbyshire village of Stoney Middleton. For non-Brits, an explanation - the custom in the Peak District in England is to decorate the village wells with tableaux made of petals and beans - organic matter. It's thought to have survived from pagan cults based round water, but it's been Christianised and is now connected with the saint's day of the village church.

This one is particularly beautiful and touching:


----------



## aimee

*"She Never Told Her Love"* by Haydn, from 12 Canzonets, Hob.XXVIa:25-36
sung by Elly Ameling


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have no idea who these people are. Just ran across the picture on the web and it is too beautiful to pass up.


----------



## aimee

Merry Christmas to everyone at TC and... best wishes for the coming year ​







*"For unto us a Child is born"* from Handel's Messiah
by the Tenebrae choir & the London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis​


----------



## TxllxT

Summer Garden, Saint Petersburg in the hot summer. Very much _Belle Epoque_.










Summer Garden, Central Alley with Fountains, Saint Petersburg










Summer Garden, from 2009-12 restored back to its original Dutch layout. Even the pottery (copied 'Delft Blue') is Dutch.


----------



## Morimur

I thought you could all use some sunshine today...


----------



## trazom

aimee said:


> *Mozart's Fantasy in D minor, K. 397*
> played by Friedrich Gulda


Seeing this did make one miserable day a little bit better. I remember almost choosing the painting as my avatar when i first signed up here. Mozart at the clavichord with his muse creating music for the angels.


----------



## aimee

Erik Satie's *"La Diva de l'Empire"* 
performed by Elly Ameling, piano accompanied by Dalton Baldwin, _(lyrics)_
piano solo by Jean-Yves Thibaudet


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

The Great Hall in the Catherine Palace, Tsarskoye Selo, Saint Petersburg. The enormous ceiling painting (made by a Venetian painter) was recovered after WWII in some storage. In the 1790s however this painting showed cracks and was being replaced by a 19th century exemplar, that went up in flames during the retreat of the Nazi forces from Leningrad. So one can imagine the gladness of the restoration team, when the original painting was rediscovered! Only a section in the centre was missing and in 1954 the Great Hall went open to the public. In the same palace the Amber Room was recreated in 2003. Restoration work is still continuing in full swing...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

National Shrine in Washington DC:


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> I have no idea who these people are. Just ran across the picture on the web and it is too beautiful to pass up.


Put a golf course there, and it would make some sense.


----------



## Norse

Edit: I just realized this sort of looks like a painting..


----------



## aimee

*"Twinkle Twinkle Little Star"* - Mozart's 12 Variations on 'Ah, vous dirai-je maman', K.265/300e
played by Walter Klien


----------



## aimee

The first full moon of 2015, also a Wolf Moon (the first full moon after the winter solstice) sets at dawn behind two historic windmills on Fuerteventura (means strong wind), Canary Islands










Claude Debussy's *"Clair de lune"*
performed by David Oistrakh (violin) & Frida Bauer (piano)


----------



## Norse




----------



## SixFootScowl

Click on the pictures below and when they come up, click again and drag your mouse in any direction and the picture will give you a 360-degree view.

http://www.utah3d.net/utah-travel/capitol-reef/sulphur-creek.html

http://www.utah3d.net/utah-travel/arches/double-arch.html

http://www.utah3d.net/utah-travel/wasatch-mountains/payson-canyon.html

http://www.utah3d.net/utah-travel/canyonlands/aztec-butte.html

http://www.utah3d.net/utah-travel/canyonlands/grand-view.html


----------



## Albert7

Took this with my iPhone 6 this morning:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I know most of you probably don't want to think about winter anymore, but maybe you can stand one more picture?

I took this from my dorm window. The view outside:


----------



## aimee

Brodie Harsh, center, walks on the beach as his aunt Dusty Sherriffs, right, passes behind Wednesday, March 4, 2015, in Coronado, CA (AP Photo/Gregory Bull)










*Mov. 3 - Rondo. Allegretto* -- Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K. 545
played by Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee

Franz Grothe's *"Das Lied der Nachtigall"*
sung by Ingeborg Hallstein


----------



## Tristan

Going to Lake Tahoe on Tuesday, so thought I would post a picture taken there:










This is one of the beautiful places on the lake--Secret Harbor, Carson City, Nevada (Lake Tahoe east shore).


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Going to Lake Tahoe on Tuesday, so thought I would post a picture taken there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the beautiful places on the lake--*Secret Harbor*, Carson City, Nevada (Lake Tahoe east shore).


For those interested, about 6 miles from both the Ponderosa Ranch (Ben Cartwright and his sons) and Cal Neva Lodge & Casino (Kennedys, Sam Giancana, Sinatra, Davis Jr., Martin, Monroe, etc.). Cal Neva's undergoing an extensive remodel. Opening TBA.


----------



## aimee

Johannes Brahms' *Volkskinderlieder, WoO 31-4 "Sandmännchen"*
sung by Edith Mathis, piano accompanied by Karl Engel​


----------



## aimee

Owners who look like their dogs... 
_(Photography by Ines Opifanti)_



















Chopin's *Valse du petit chien* - Waltz in D-flat major, Op. 64, No. 1
played by Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Blancrocher

"Villa Atma," the home that Szymanowski rented for years before his death, and which now houses the Szymanowski museum.

Information about the house and museum:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Atma

And about the Zakopane style of architecture:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zakopane_Style_architecture


----------



## bestellen

Nice dog!


----------



## Tristan

Here are some photos I took of wildflowers of El Dorado County, California, this June:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Walking by a small (man-made) lake in my city. That blue sky though... not. a. cloud.


----------



## TxllxT

The Hague / Scheveningen Boulevard with Kurhaus


----------



## TxllxT

The Hague / Scheveningen on the Kurhaus Terrace


----------



## Lunasong

+

feeding ducks from a snowy riverbank


----------



## DeepR

_Just 15 minutes after its closest approach to Pluto on July 14, 2015, NASA's New Horizons spacecraft looked back toward the sun and captured this near-sunset view of the rugged, icy mountains and flat ice plains extending to Pluto's horizon. The smooth expanse of the informally named Sputnik Planum (right) is flanked to the west (left) by rugged mountains up to 11,000 feet (3,500 meters) high, including the informally named Norgay Montes in the foreground and Hillary Montes on the skyline. The backlighting highlights more than a dozen layers of haze in Pluto's tenuous but distended atmosphere. The image was taken from a distance of 11,000 miles (18,000 kilometers) to Pluto; the scene is 230 miles (380 kilometers) across._


----------



## helenora

it's not really a bright picture regarding colors  as I like Poulenc and he was fascinated with Francisco de Zurbaran and Mantegna. Here it is one of the paintings by Zurbaran.


----------



## mstar

I was back home this summer. I look forward to the day when planes will be fast and cheap enough to make the world more accessible. Until then, I wait...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Bach in Heaven!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fall in my city is lovely.

I played my own simplified version of this on piano at home today, while looking at the blue sky and yellow leaves...





Life is good.


----------



## Blancrocher

The town of Camprodon, the birthplace of Isaac Albéniz.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fall update from my home town!!









Isn't that something? Something out of National Geographic magazine. Truly stunning.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Ingélou

Autumn clouds at Ardgour in the Highlands of Scotland.
My heart's in the highlands...










Bantock's Pibroch for Harp & Cello (here with piano, not harp):


----------



## TxllxT

*Winter Canal, St. Petersburg, Lisa's aria*










St Petersburg, Winter Canal, left: New Hermitage, right: Hermitage theatre. From this bridge Lisa (Pique Dame, Tchaikovsky) is said to have thrown herself down into the icy water. However this suicide is not present in Pushkin's story. Tchaikovsky read it in a newspaper in 1868 and in 1890 he asked his brother Modest to put it in the libretto.






Tamara Milahskina, Lisa's aria, 1982 Bolshoy Theatre (probably the best interpretation)






Galina Vishnevskaya + Conductor Alexander Melik-Pashayev


----------



## Bellinilover

A Rococo drawing room, by an artist named Luigi Premazzi:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here we go, two [birds]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^That pic screams AMERICA **** YEAH to me *shudders*


----------



## Blancrocher

The Aram Khachaturian House-Museum:















In Yerevan, the lovely capital of Armenia:





















I love all those trees! More on the chief architect of the modern construction of the city: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Tamanian


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well this brightens MY day! WAHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Blancrocher

Oneglia, the birthplace of Luciano Berio.

More from the Ligurian coast:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## kartikeys

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BEHOLD the beauty of art! In particular, the things that beautiful minds have come up with in the beautiful 20th Century! Beat that renaissance artists!


Hahaha... you better like it or else you are backward.


----------



## kartikeys

hawk said:


> I really enjoyed looking at most of what was posted in the recently closed funny pictures thread. Sorry it was closed. This thread is a take off of that idea.
> 
> The first picture is a view of one part of our land from my workshop. The other is the cone of Purple Coneflower...


You live in a beautiful place, it seems. I trust it's still the same. Regards.


----------



## SixFootScowl

kartikeys said:


> Hahaha... you better like it or else you are backward.


I am backward. Now if you told me a small child created it and said it is a picture of a cat standing on a pumpkin at night, I would find it to be much nicer.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Claude Frollo enjoying the bucket of shame.


----------



## mstar

Some of my favorites from Renoir:


----------



## Ingélou

The River Spey (Scottish Highlands) partly frozen.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Ingélou said:


> The River Spey (Scottish Highlands) partly frozen.


Raises a glass of Aberlour A'bunadh in your honor... But straight, not on the rocks.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Look at these big fat blobs of happiness.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## TxllxT

*Saint Petersburg: Applied Arts Academy Baron Stieglitz 1876*




























If you want to step into a time-capsule and enter the 1880s inside one of Europe's most beautiful capitals, just get a ticket for St Petersburg & the Baron Stieglitz museum of Applied Arts, but once you're inside the academy building, just start to wander around, because there's much more to see than the museum... It's the time of Auguste Rodin & Camille Claudel, the heydays of Neorenaissance.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> The River Spey (Scottish Highlands) partly frozen.


 Beautiful , it's on my screen right now:tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

Went to a Sibelius anniversary exhibition today and saw this interesting piece hanging there! It's a portrait of none other than Gustav Mahler, painted by our very own Akseli Gallén-Kallela. I had never seen this picture of Mahler before! It's painted during his visit to Finland, by firelight. A very different face than what I've used to seeing, much more material and fleshy, but also with soulful aspects. He looks like a shaman more than the usual scholarly type!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Xaltotun said:


> Went to a Sibelius anniversary exhibition today and saw this interesting piece hanging there! It's a portrait of none other than Gustav Mahler, painted by our very own Akseli Gallén-Kallela. I had never seen this picture of Mahler before! It's painted during his visit to Finland, by firelight. A very different face than what I've used to seeing, much more material and fleshy, but also with soulful aspects. He looks like a shaman more than the usual scholarly type!


Wow, cool! A Symbolist painting then, where the colors and shadows have ulterior meanings too than just firelight.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Source


----------



## Norse

Ansel Adams


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Source


lol those anime faces... Poulenc and Mussorgsky...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Looks like poor old Mahler didn't get an invite - perhaps he's on the back forlornly looking in through a window.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Norse said:


> Ansel Adams


One word: Stunning, capital S:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Who is cleaning that room for goodness sake


----------



## TxllxT

*Impressionist paintings by Alfred Sisley & Camille Pissarro, Hermitage Museum*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Old rotting log I saw on a recent hike. Shot with cheap phone. 
Not sure why I like it (the picture not the phone).


----------



## SixFootScowl

According to the Google search that brought this up, "The Sierra Nevada Mountains provide a scenic backdrop in the west for Mono Lake."


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Who is cleaning that room for goodness sake


I imagine the force of those speakers would blow away any and all dust!


----------



## TxllxT

*German Romantic Paintings in the Hermitage Museum*










"Girl in a Field" 1857 by Ludwig Krüger










"Schoolmaster Hieronymus Jobs" 1843 by Johann Peter Hasenclever










"Good Morning, Dear Father" 1858 by Friedrich Eduard Meyerheim


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When I went to Metropolitan Museum of Art in NYC, I decided to take a more meta approach to taking pictures. I didn't take pictures of individual things, but many paintings at once, to depict the feeling of what it's like to be around all these famous works. For painting buffs, these are all going to be recognizable. Monet, Van Gogh, and Degas to name a few. Was _insanely _impressive to see these in person:


----------



## Xaltotun

Norse said:


> Ansel Adams


This is what a Bruckner symphony looks like! An amazing picture.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

NYC sites:























Was pretty cool to go on top of Empire State building.


----------



## TxllxT

*More German Romantic Paintings from the Hermitage Museum*










"Landscape with a Castle" 1843 by Andreas Roller










"Landscape with Ruins" 1837 by Johann Nepomuk Rauch










"Autumn Day" 1875 by Karl Buchholz


----------



## TxllxT

*Gorgeous Romanticism*










"Dreamer" 1835 by Caspar David Friedrich










"Landscape (Aulis)" 1850 by Karl Rottmann










"Disillusion" 1851 by Eduard Hamman


----------



## TxllxT

*Caspar David Friedrich - Hermitage Museum St. Petersburg*










"On a Sailing Ship" 1818-20 by Caspar David Friedrich










"Moonrise over the Sea" 1821 by Caspar David Friedrich










"Morning in the Mountains" 1823 by Caspar David Friedrich


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Denial, anger, bargaining, depression, and finally acceptance. By Cryptid-Creations on deviantART.


----------



## TxllxT

Made with a Nokia Pureview smartphone


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

For some reason, this picture isn't on the internet anymore, except for in a very low resolution/small size.

Here I restore it:







(Click to get bigger size)


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Made with a Nokia Pureview smartphone


Nothing beets a nice Dutch sky and windmills of course


----------



## Ingélou

Mount Stewart - picture from the National Trust, UK:


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> Mount Stewart - picture from the National Trust, UK:


That must be my dream house.


----------



## Art Rock

Going back in time [2016 117/365] by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Captured these vintage cyclists yesterday in front of our (first) gallery.


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

Summerview on the street where we live...


----------



## TxllxT

*Bourges Cathedral 1195 - 1230*




























One of the first Gothic Cathedrals in Europe


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Myrtle Beach, SC:


----------



## Ingélou

A National Trust photo of Mottisfont in Hampshire, England.


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> A National Trust photo of Mottisfont in Hampshire, England.


My new background for my p.c screen. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

*Luhačovice*




























One day before Christmas 2015 we visited the Moravian Spa resort Luhačovice with breathtaking heavenly light.


----------



## Pugg

Soon to be seen in the Rijksmusem Amsterdam








Maerten Soolmans and Oopjen Coppit painted by Rembrandt :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Another National Trust photo - Blea Tarn in the Little Langdale area of the Lake District, England:


----------



## TxllxT

*Always look on the bright side of life - our Texel beaches*


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

*Here comes the sun*




























Texel, February 2016


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Texel, February 2016


How long will it last though.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bryn Mawr College, PA









American Oxford, eh?

Um, I'm not sure why it's upside down.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Bryn Mawr College, PA
> 
> View attachment 86214
> 
> 
> American Oxford, eh?
> 
> Um, I'm *not sure why it's upside down*.


Maybe it is hosted on a server in Australia.


----------



## TxllxT

*Lelystad - Outletcenter Bataviastad - February 2016*




























Just before the thunderstorm breaked loose, the sun came through. On the horizon the replica of the 17th century sailing vessel Batavia. A taste of real Flying Dutchman atmosphere...


----------



## Ingélou

Friar's Crag on Derwentwater, Lake District, North-West England - National Trust photo.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Great Sand Dunes National Park, Colorado.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Morimur

*A beautiful mustache!*


----------



## SixFootScowl

This mustache maybe beautiful too?


----------



## zhopin

Florestan said:


> Great Sand Dunes National Park, Colorado.


I actually went here in October of 2015!









Clearly, as shown in the picture above, sandboarding and snowboarding are two _very_ different sports. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Black men lined up to protect police officers in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## Ingélou

A cool picture.


----------



## zhopin

I took this picture of a hummingbird about 15 hours ago. Unfortunately it's not as high quality as most images on here, as it was taken on my phone... Nonetheless I hope you like it.


----------



## Ingélou

Sunset in Helensburgh, from the Visit Scotland site on FB.


----------



## helenora

just like that... fruits I've got , flowers are real too


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Vronsky

Drina river, Višegrad, Bosnia and Herzegovina



















Marble lake, Prilep, Macedonia


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Drina river, Višegrad, Bosnia and Herzegovina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marble lake, Prilep, Macedonia


Beautiful , made them yourself?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Fly geyser, Nevada.


----------



## Vronsky

Pugg said:


> Beautiful , made them yourself?


No, the first image I've found on a tourist website. The second photos are from the local media.

I can provide photos from this location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matka_Canyon
There's a three monasteries. The oldest is St. Andrew's Monastery from 1389 and the second is Monastery of the Holy Mother of God from 14th century, and the third is St. Nicholas Monastery, probably from 17th century. All of the monasteries are built in Byzantine-style. Plus the nature is great.

I haven't been there in a while. I'll visit the place these days, and it's not very far, maybe about a half hour driving/hour with bicycle.


----------



## Ingélou

Photo from Visit Scotland. A storm is moving from the Applecross Peninsula (Scotland) over to the Isle of Raasay.
Not a word I usually use, but this picture genuinely is *awesome*!


----------



## TxllxT

*Texel Flowering Tulips*


----------



## Vronsky

I've made some photos today. Sorry for the quality and I'm not really a good photographer.

This is St. Andrew's Monastery




























This is Monastery of the Holy Mother of God. The main entrance, unfortunately, was closed. I've made some photos of the yard and the gate.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Ingélou

A National Trust photo of a Cornish gloaming. I approve of *blooming in the sunset*.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

One last kitten picture...for today!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Home made picture?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Home made picture?


I wish, but no, it's from a Facebook page.


----------



## helenora

and a bit differently


----------



## helenora

oh, done! now I can upload images on this forum


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> oh, done! now I can upload images on this forum


I knew you could do it. :clap:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I knew you could do it. :clap:


now , Forum, get prepared for new uploads!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Gravity Falls has some nice looking backgrounds.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ That last picture is really cool Abe. Also I like your avatar image.


----------



## Ingélou

'A storm is brewing near Loch Torridon' - from the Visit Scotland site on Facebook.










I'm not sure if it will 'brighten your day', but it *is *beautiful. I love the red roof - kind of Turneresque!


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> 'A storm is brewing near Loch Torridon' - from the Visit Scotland site on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will 'brighten your day', but it *is *beautiful. I love the red roof - kind of Turneresque!


My new background on P.C.


----------



## Ginger

View from the Zugspitze, Germany´s highest mountain.


----------



## helenora

Ingélou said:


> 'A storm is brewing near Loch Torridon' - from the Visit Scotland site on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will 'brighten your day', but it *is *beautiful. I love the red roof - kind of Turneresque!


wow! found this page on fb ( at least it works for something, this FB thing ) and this link is awesome 
http://ebooks.visitscotland.com/scottish-wildlife-series/23/


----------



## Vronsky

I found this photograph on Flickr, but I forgot the name of the author, sorry for that. Courtesy of him/her.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky

Rose window inside Notre-Dame Cathedral - Paris. Top three panels, showing scenes from the story of Adam and Eve.


----------



## Vronsky

I found this image on Facebook. The description is next: _Every Sunday people are going to the park Łazienki (Warsaw, Poland), where a Chopin concerto is played._
I love this.


----------



## motoboy

Victor Redseal said:


>


Dog River, Saskatchewan?


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> Dog River, Saskatchewan?


https://nl.pinterest.com/lucy11lucy/grain-elevators/


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

View from my new apartment. I'll see every sunset sitting right here by my computer in the living room. I can get use to this...


----------



## Ingélou

From the Visit Scotland Site on Facebook: colours on the Applecross Peninsula; photo by Derek Beattie


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows

Victor Redseal said:


>


I hope they've got a good lightning rod.


----------



## Pugg

Ramako said:


>


​
Very familiar.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## TxllxT

*For all the Romeos & Juliets*










Litomyšl Castle 1581 by Giovanni Battista Aostalli - Renaissance - Inside Court

Actually it's almost the birthplace of Bedřich Smetana (1824-84)


----------



## helenora

Flamingos in Kenia, but aren't they like notes in a piece of new music  ?


----------



## Guest

Has nothing to do with the woman...


----------



## Guest




----------



## James Mann




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

National Trust photo.










*To see a World in a Grain of Sand
And a Heaven in a Wild Flower,
Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand 
And Eternity in an hour.*
William Blake


----------



## Ingélou

FB Photographer's Page - nature marries art.


----------



## Guest

New Lambo Centenario...$1.97 million "to start." Just what options would one have to pay for? Anyway, top speed is 217 mph, 0-60 in 2.8 seconds. *Drool*


----------



## SixFootScowl

1982 Mustang 5.0L, 5-speed manual. Beautiful!


----------



## Ingélou

From the Visit Scotland Facebook site. The Wallace Monument is near Stirling, where Tag & I have stayed five times (at the university) for dancing & studying holidays. A lovely part of the world.

*

Their comment:

Wallace Monument ✔
Rainbow ✔
Rain cloud ✔
Blue sky ✔

Paul Allen Photography
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

Autumn is coming, so why not remember the beauty of spring? (Photos taken in Alkmaar, Holland)


----------



## Guest

A pair of $170,000 Acapella speakers and a similarly expensive array of Einstein amps/preamps.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A pair of $170,000 Acapella speakers and a similarly expensive array of Einstein amps/preamps.


This must be "mind" blowing good.


----------



## Guest

^^ I have absolutely no doubt that it is! I've read numerous rave reviews about Acapella's more reasonably sized and priced speakers, so I can only imagine how realistic these must sound. Einstein amps/preamps get great reviews, too.


----------



## Pugg

Will keep it in mind, no rush, going nowhere as far as I know.
means I have no money to spent


----------



## Guest

This system and CD collection would be nice, too. Those MBL speakers cost $250,000 and the amps cost $106,000 a pair. I'm sure the other components are equally pricey.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> This system and CD collection would be nice, too. Those MBL speakers cost $250,000 and the amps cost $106,000 a pair. I'm sure the other components are equally pricey.


I'm wondering how much of that price is actual materials vs. how much is style and craftsmanship. So would it be possible to have as good sounding of a system for say 1/10th the cost or about $70,000 for two amps and two speakers? I suspect so.


----------



## Guest

I'm sure the R&D cost a lot in addition to the parts. I recently read an interview with the owner of a company that said some parts that cost a typical company $.25 cost them $7.00 (a capacitor, I think).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm sure the R&D cost a lot in addition to the parts. I recently read an interview with the owner of a company that said some parts that cost a typical company $.25 cost them $7.00 (a capacitor, I think).


I would guess it is a much higher quality capacitor for that.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> I would guess it is a much higher quality capacitor for that.


It speaks to the spare no expense ethic of some of the companies. Even if it doesn't necessarily sound better to untrained ears, this sort of equipment is much better made and will usually last longer than cheaper gear.


----------



## Wood

Kontrapunctus said:


> It speaks to the spare no expense ethic of some of the companies. Even if it doesn't necessarily sound better to untrained ears, this sort of equipment is much better made and will usually last longer than cheaper gear.


Does it necessarily sound better to trained ears?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bettina

Florestan said:


>


Beautiful picture. Do you have any information on where this was taken? The landscape looks vaguely Eastern European but I can't really place it...


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Is that your neck of the woods Florestan ?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bettina said:


> Beautiful picture. Do you have any information on where this was taken? The landscape looks vaguely Eastern European but I can't really place it...


The picture is from a computer wallpaper site. There is no info I could find on the picture location.



Pugg said:


> Is that your neck of the woods Florestan ?


I wish. No, I am afraid this is my neck of the woods (my house being about 12 miles out and slightly left of center). Ah I do like that Tiger Stadium still shows on the left of center (long since torn down). The new stadium partly shows at the far right edge and I would rather have the cramped old one:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


>


I'd rather take my favorite CDs to this place rather than my beautiful, theoretical tropical island. This place looks like it might have a food supermarket, a post office, and most importantly, wi-fi.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I'd rather take my favorite CDs to this place rather than my beautiful, theoretical tropical island. This place looks like it might have a food supermarket, a post office, and most importantly, wi-fi.


Yes, a perfect place provided there is no Walmart down the road--that would ruin it!


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Yes, a perfect place provided there is no Walmart down the road--that would ruin it!


Looks like there's plenty of room to avoid the commercialism. I'll build a house on Mussorgsky Platz. Should be Godunov for me.


----------



## Bettina

Florestan said:


> Yes, a perfect place provided there is no Walmart down the road--that would ruin it!


As for me, I'd actually like to have a Walmart somewhere near my countryside getaway. There are some amazing bargains on CDs at Walmart.

I don't know who sets the price for those CDs, but they seem to think that Beethoven's complete symphonies are only worth $2.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> The picture is from a computer wallpaper site. There is no info I could find on the picture location.
> 
> I wish. No, I am afraid this is my neck of the woods (my house being about 12 miles out and slightly left of center). Ah I do like that Tiger Stadium still shows on the left of center (long since torn down). The new stadium partly shows at the far right edge and I would rather have the cramped old one:


I was in Detroit a few years ago. I had a friend who lived in lovely Ann Arbor, for me, the ideal college town.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> As for me, I'd actually like to have a Walmart somewhere near my countryside getaway. There are some amazing bargains on CDs at Walmart.
> 
> I don't know who sets the price for those CDs, but they seem to think that Beethoven's complete symphonies are only worth $2.


Because the typical Walmart customer would never buy the Beethoven set. It's all supply and demand. They want to move the product.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Looks like there's plenty of room to avoid the commercialism. I'll build a house on Mussorgsky Platz. Should be Godunov for me.


You'll have to include a wet bar in honor of Mussorgsky. You and your friends can sit in the bar and chat to each other. Get together for some Bartok.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> You'll have to include a wet bar in honor of Mussorgsky. You and your friends can sit in the bar and chat to each other. Get together for some Bartok.


Ha! Ha! Good one! Except that none of my friends are proper gin-tlemen and wouldn't know a celesta from a hole in the wall.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I was in Detroit a few years ago. I had a friend who lived in lovely Ann Arbor, for me, the ideal college town.


Yes I went to college there.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Does it necessarily sound better to trained ears?


Yes, or at least one thinks so after spending a lot of money!


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Yes I went to college there.


A Michigan grad! My friend wintered in Florida and went back to his beloved Ann Arbor in May. A Baptist minister.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bettina

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Funny, that's exactly how I feel when I play in piano recitals. :lol:

In all seriousness, though, that's a beautiful photo. Very poetic.


----------



## Guest

^^ I feel like that at my lessons!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

From Visit Scotland on Facebook - 'Scotland through the Lens'.










This is the mountain range called the Quraing on the Isle of Skye.


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> From Visit Scotland on Facebook - 'Scotland through the Lens'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mountain range called the Quraing on the Isle of Skye.


I find this kind of pictures always intriguing, as if the photo maker knew what time to be there.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> From Visit Scotland on Facebook - 'Scotland through the Lens'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mountain range called the Quraing on the Isle of Skye.


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest

I really like communist propaganda posters. They're really quite lovely:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

A lot of these, and this one below in particular, remind me of the art style of the pictures in Jehovah Witness Watchtower tracts and books:



Victor Redseal said:


>


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> A lot of these, and this one below in particular, remind me of the art style of the pictures in Jehovah Witness Watchtower tracts and books:


Even they outsource.


----------



## Guest

OMG!!!!!!!

http://watchtowerartsat.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

Another beautiful thing are the myriad types of beetles:


----------



## ldiat

:tiphat: cold outside


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

cool :cheers: nice


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> cool :cheers: nice


This waiter must be a part time musician.


----------



## Granate

I
Admire
This

So
Beautiful










(from MusicBee forum user *theta_wave*)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

From the Royal Horticultural Society Facebook page:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Parking in the driveway is a bit of a pain but otherwise, I love my house!


----------



## hpowders

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Parking in the driveway is a bit of a pain but otherwise, I love my house!
> 
> View attachment 91956


Yeah. It must have a great view.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Yeah. It must have a great view.


True, but one will eventually tire of it, especially when they find out there is no pizza delivery to that address.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> True, but one will eventually tire of it, especially when they find out there is no pizza delivery to that address.


As long as you have wifi, you will survive.


----------



## Tristan

Some beautiful California countryside:










Santa Ynez Valley, Santa Barbara County, CA

I didn't take this photo, but I have been there and it really is as beautiful as it seems


----------



## Ingélou

Torridon in the Scottish Highlands


----------



## Ingélou

Duart Castle on the Isle of Mull, Scotland - home of the Clan MacLean (I have some MacLean ancestry). :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taken last week from my balcony.


----------



## Guest

I took this at the Grand Canyon last week.










And this at the Musical Instrument Museum in Phoenix.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I took this at the Grand Canyon last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> []


Looks stunning, on the bucket list .


----------



## Phil loves classical

Took this from Alberta last Thursday


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Looks stunning, on the bucket list .


Pictures cannot do it justice.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Looks stunning, on the bucket list .


Been there, but it was crowded (at least on the south rim). East of Grand Canyon, almost to New Mexico, is a quiet and remote canyon that I really like a lot: Canyon de Chelly. It is very large and part of the National Park Service.


----------



## Guest

A $2.3 million Aston Martin Vulcan.


----------



## Totenfeier

Kontrapunctus said:


> A $2.3 million Aston Martin Vulcan.


Why yes, I'd like some, thank you very much!


----------



## helenora

from a desert

hm...I am always a bit confused about editing picture post on TC and now instead of one picture you can see several I think...


----------



## helenora

*Flowers*

some flowers from last month


----------



## helenora

..........


----------



## Taggart

helenora said:


> from a desert
> 
> hm...I am always a bit confused about editing picture post on TC and now instead of one picture you can see several I think...


Attachments are always a problem. Don't worry, I removed the spares.

Far better to use links.


----------



## helenora

Taggart said:


> Attachments are always a problem. Don't worry, I removed the spares.
> 
> Far better to use links.


Yes, I think so. Uploading them now and will use them here.


----------



## Ingélou

Kylesku Bridge, from the Visit Scotland Facebook site.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Back from my trip to Colorado, Utah and Arizona. Went to 14 National Parks and Monuments in 6 days. For me this is the greatest natural wonder of the world, especially considering it is on the edge of a bowl of rock, all on a mesa cliff. How it got eroded that way is beyond me. It is like a monolith from God or some alien beings


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> Back from my trip to Colorado, Utah and Arizona. Went to 14 National Parks and Monuments in 6 days. For me this is the greatest natural wonder of the world, especially considering it is on the edge of a bowl of rock, all on a mesa cliff. How it got eroded that way is beyond me. It is like a monolith from God or some alien beings
> View attachment 94942


Did you happen to visit Canyon de Chelly. When I went to the Grand Canyon, it was disappointing because it was very crowded, and I went in the off season (i.e., when kids are supposed to be in school). We headed to eastern Arizona and visited Canyon de Chelly and loved it. It is remote and there were few people there. I think the closest camp ground with electric hookups was over 100 miles away.

View at Canyon de Chelly (it's Tribal land and they farm in the bottom):


----------



## Phil loves classical

Florestan said:


> Did you happen to visit Canyon de Chelly. When I went to the Grand Canyon, it was disappointing because it was very crowded, and I went in the off season (i.e., when kids are supposed to be in school). We headed to eastern Arizona and visited Canyon de Chelly and loved it. It is remote and there were few people there. I think the closest camp ground with electric hookups was over 100 miles away.
> 
> View at Canyon de Chelly (it's Tribal land and they farm in the bottom):


i made a loop and it wasn't in the vicinity. But I'll definitely be going back, with more of a focus on that area and closer to New Mexico. i only went to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon this time, it is much less crowded than the South Rim which I heard 90% of visitors go to see. here is a shot I took from the North Rim. The highlight of this trip was Messe Verde with the cliff dwellings, it was amazing to see in person. It made a big emotional wallop.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> i made a loop and it wasn't in the vicinity. But I'll definitely be going back, with more of a focus on that area and closer to New Mexico. i only went to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon this time, it is much less crowded than the South Rim which I heard 90% of visitors go to see. here is a shot I took from the North Rim. The highlight of this trip was Messe Verde with the cliff dwellings, it was amazing to see in person. It made a big emotional wallop.
> View attachment 94950


Yes, the North Rim would be the way to go. Mesa Verde is awesome. There are a lot of places with small areas of cliff dwellings, but Mesa Verde is HUGE! Everyone should see that.

I am sort of a Colorado freak having been there a lot. Things to see in Colorado:

-Trail Ridge Road at Rocky Mountain National Park
-Black Canyon of the Gunnison
-Colorado National Monument
-Mesa Verde
-Million Dollar Highway (that was an awesome number back in the 1960s) from Duranto to Montrose, going through Silverton and Ouray.
-Garden of the Gods, Colorado Springs
-Great Sand Dunes National Monument (30+ acres of dunes up to 700 feet high and you can wander freely on them) under 14,000 foot peaks in the background:









There is a lot more, but that is what comes off the top of my head.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Florestan said:


> Yes, the North Rim would be the way to go. Mesa Verde is awesome. There are a lot of places with small areas of cliff dwellings, but Mesa Verde is HUGE! Everyone should see that.
> 
> I am sort of a Colorado freak having been there a lot. Things to see in Colorado:
> 
> -Trail Ridge Road at Rocky Mountain National Park
> -Black Canyon of the Gunnison
> -Colorado National Monument
> -Mesa Verde
> -Million Dollar Highway (that was an awesome number back in the 1960s) from Duranto to Montrose, going through Silverton and Ouray.
> -Garden of the Gods, Colorado Springs
> -Great Sand Dunes National Monument (30+ acres of dunes up to 700 feet high and you can wander freely on them) under 14,000 foot peaks in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot more, but that is what comes off the top of my head.


Went to the first 4 you listed on this first trip to Colorado, Trail Ridge was closed due to snow though. I didn't find Bear Lake, Emerald Lake views that impressive. Black Canyon was definitely a highlight. Didn't have time for the sand dunes, but they look sort of similar to those in Death Valley


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> Went to the first 4 you listed on this first trip to Colorado, Trail Ridge was closed due to snow though. I didn't find Bear Lake, Emerald Lake views that impressive. Black Canyon was definitely a highlight. Didn't have time for the sand dunes, but they look sort of similar to those in Death Valley
> 
> View attachment 94955


I was not aware of the Death Valley dunes. Nice. Or course if you ever come to Michigan you'll have to visit the Sleeping Bear Dunes (about 400 feet high over Lake Michigan, and steep):


----------



## Phil loves classical

Florestan said:


> I was not aware of the Death Valley dunes. Nice. Or course if you ever come to Michigan you'll have to visit the Sleeping Bear Dunes (about 400 feet high over Lake Michigan, and steep):


I drove through Michigan from Minnesoata back to TO. North Michigan was very peaceful and nice. I told my wife it was a nice place to retire. Have to check the weather though. This wet cold from the lakes during the winter is really something.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


>


That's got to be a Photoshop job.


----------



## Guest

I like these old gravestones of Great Britain and New England. They should brighten you day since they remind you that you ain't dead yet:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

I am not seeing the beauty in the last several posts. Did they mistakenly post here instead of in the creepy pictures thread?


----------



## Marinera

Victor Redseal said:


>


The church cat would've been at home in 'funny pictures'

all it lacks is a church mouse tombstone. Though a cat probably ate it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Herritage Park in Farmington Hills Michigan has nice hiking trails and a historic homestead that includes this doggie cemetery. I typed out the inscription from the largest head stone.


----------



## helenora

Vaneyes said:


>


and this one isn't photoshopped. cam you see its eye and nose? 

DSCF4058 by Helene,


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> and this one isn't photoshopped. cam you see its eye and nose?
> 
> DSCF4058 by Helene,


I think the eyes where elsewhere.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I think the eyes where elsewhere.


haha, you mean you can't see eyes clearly? you can see its left eye which is an open eye close to a side of a car and its right eye the closed one near to the road side.

or maybe you mean there are no eyes in its eye holes??/

still it's such a beautiful old thing. locals even take care of this tree , not allowing it to fall apart, into two parts


----------



## Marinera

helenora said:


> and this one isn't photoshopped. cam you see its eye and nose?
> 
> DSCF4058 by Helene,


I see two heads one looking to the left and another to the right.


----------



## helenora

Marinera said:


> I see two heads one looking to the left and another to the right.


amazing! I'll try to see them too


----------



## Gordontrek

Some scenery not far from where I live. I'm a sucker for clear blue skies with mountain and had to stop. 















The moon and Venus on a clear night over my university. Yes, that is the Saturn V at the U.S. Space and Rocket Center in the background.


----------



## Marinera

helenora said:


> amazing! I'll try to see them too


The right one's above the car, thick branch with a slightly turned away profile, reminds Philip Glass, and on left looks like a wood sprite. Both heads on the opposite ends of the two split branches


----------



## Baccouri

not far from my home


----------



## Phil loves classical

Back from Alberta for a weekend trip, which I combined pleasure with work. My home away from home.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Back from Switzerland for a short 4 day trip. Here is Lauterbrunnen Valley


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Owls are the best.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> Back from Switzerland for a short 4 day trip. Here is Lauterbrunnen Valley
> 
> View attachment 97526


But I would be anxious living in that house below the railroad tracks.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Back from my latest excursion. The Adirondack Mountains in upstate New York. Right now in peak colour according to the state report


----------



## Phil loves classical

Back from my favourite place in Ontario, especially for fall colours


----------



## Ingélou

Loch Laxford in Sutherland, the Highlands of Scotland - from Visit Scotland on Facebook:


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## Ingélou

The Isle of Harris, Outer Hebrides, Scotland:


----------



## Phil loves classical

back again from the Adirondacks. Better colour than last time


----------



## Ingélou

Ave Eboracum.
York, my home town - capital of God's own county.


----------



## Taggart

Queen's View Pitlochry










When Queen Victoria visited in 1866, she assumed that the sweeping view west along Loch Tummel was named after her - but she was wrong. The view was probably named after Isabella (the first wife of Robert the Bruce) who lived more than 500 years earlier.


----------



## Ingélou

Poppies for Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> Poppies for Remembrance Sunday.


My nan from Manchester always sends me a poppy, every year, bless her.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Back from the Great Smoky Mountains in Tennesee


----------



## Botschaft

Never mind that...


----------



## Ingélou

Loch Chon in the Trossachs, Scotland.


----------



## Ingélou

The Fife coastal path in Scotland - think I'd like to walk that one day...


----------



## Granate

Now that some of you seem to like North-England/Scotland; I recall my May 2016 holidays in Lake District:

Brook House Inn, Eskdale (I would eat there again! Cumberland sausage!)
Lake Buttermere
Lake Keswick and Castlerigg circle
Ullswater










































I almost wrote a diary in English out of my Spanish notes, but it never came to light and left it unfinished in the last day of the week. It was only in a USB and it disappeared. Miraculously I keep my notes in Spanish when I thought they were erased. The holiday was so meticulously planned and no one wanted to do it with me. I spent those magical 7 days alone, never lonely, eating fish & chips at sunset in Keswick.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^^
Gorgeous pictures, Granate! :tiphat:

The penultimate one - the stone circle at Keswick - brings back a few family memories.
Here's a colour slide of my older brothers sitting on a stone there in 1959.


----------



## Belowpar

Ingélou said:


> The Fife coastal path in Scotland - think I'd like to walk that one day...


Can anyone identify the harbour? Got me puzzled, I can see a Kirk and possibly North Berwick Law in the background?

An East Neuk village? (Got to love the language).

Back to Scotland in May, July and August this year. Well that's what's booked so far!


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ It didn't say exactly - I think it's somewhere on the south of the Fife peninsula, somewhere like Leven. The photo was a link to this site, in their photo gallery, which doesn't appear to have captions, unless that's just me... 

https://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/fife-stirling/fife-coastal-path.shtml

:tiphat: *Aha!* - See below. My spouse has tracked it down, and it's Kinghorn. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is the coastline on the Isle of Staffa, from the FB 'Visit Scotland' site.


----------



## Taggart

Belowpar said:


> Can anyone identify the harbour? Got me puzzled, I can see a Kirk and possibly North Berwick Law in the background?
> 
> An East Neuk village? (Got to love the language).
> 
> Back to Scotland in May, July and August this year. Well that's what's booked so far!


Kinghorn - see wiki.


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely York Minster last Christmas Day - from the Visit York Facebook Site:










Salve, magna parens! :tiphat:


----------



## laurie

A moment of pure joy, forever captured ...









(please click to make larger - it's worth it!)

My grandson, 4 yrs. old .... Lincoln City, Oregon

(Yes, he is the cutest little boy _ever!_ No, this grandma isn't biased _at all!_  :lol: )


----------



## LezLee

A wooden horse sculpture by Heather Jansch (wife of Bert Jansch) at the Eden Project, Cornwall.


----------



## Phil loves classical

back from the Badlands of South Dakota.


----------



## Ingélou

Iona
Hebridean Blues.


----------



## Tristan

Wanted to dig up this thread to post two photos that I took on a hike the other day. Both taken on the San Francisco Peninsula in California:


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Sunrise at Happily EverAfter


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Some of nature's little gems


----------



## Ingélou

White Roses - very fragrant - in our back garden, in seaside Norfolk.
We're hoping to move to York, the heart of Yorkshire, the White Rose County, otherwise known as 'God's Own'...


----------



## TxllxT

*Russian Vincent Van Gogh: Vlad Kapichay*

If you wish to know a Russian experience with Vincent Van Gogh, just click:

https://hybridtechcar.com/2018/09/06/public-russian-reality-with-a-painted-sky/


----------



## Phil loves classical

From my last trip to Alaska.


----------



## geralmar

My internet search only identifies this photograph as "Sleeping dog with man in water." I have a decade-old copy of The Reader's Digest that tells a more nuanced story. First, the short article names both dog and man. Then it states the dog is very old and suffering from crippling arthritis. The owner carries the dog into the lake where the buoyancy of the water eases the dog's pain. If this was true, then I would read more into the dog's expression than just an afternoon snooze.


----------



## Art Rock

A quick search finds this story (essentially the same):
https://viola.bz/19-year-old-dog-schoep-in-a-cradle-in-johns-hands/


----------



## Ingélou

Michaelmas daisies in Picton Garden, Malvern, England.


----------



## Ingélou

Autumn Colours in the Van Dusen Botanical Garden - from Wiki Commons:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Winterbourne Clanston church (Dorset)


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Dorsetmike

Some roses, Mottisfont Abbey, national old rose collection

































A few more plus some from my own garden (before I moved house) click on an image for larger pic.

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/107343264059948197611/album/AF1QipN-jUPTyvnn6Us0uWxdBZmIiktFUFESknSSy5Rr


----------



## Guest

I viewed your former garden Mike, it is absolutely gorgeous, it looks like a park, and all those roses take a bit of looking after. Wish I could have seen it all in bloom. I have a lovely rose bush called 'Charlie Dimmock' an beautiful magenta colour with a lovely perfume. It has grown taller than is should, because I am not good at pruning. I had a climber called a Penny Lane, but it got too bad with black spot. Roses are difficult to keep looking good, I think.


----------



## Guest

Charlie Dimmock rose, the lovely vivid pink , and Penny Lane, the pastel pink,


----------



## Ingélou

From the Visit Scotland Facebook Page - Machrie Moor Stone Circles.


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## LezLee

I love the colour of this cotoneaster bush in my front garden. The blackbirds enjoy the berries and a little wren nests there in the spring.


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Dorsetmike

Cottages in Corfe Castle village built from the local stone, I believe these date back to the 1600's, although the brick chimneys may be more recent.









----------------------------------------------

A Dorset country lane in early spring, some leaves just starting to appear


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Dorsetmike

A reminder of springtime, wild primroses


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Dorsetmike

How do you tell a stoat from a weasel? (not sure which is in the picture)
One's weasely recognised the other stoatally different.


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Ingélou

Church at Glenfinnan, from the Visit Scotland page on Facebook:


----------



## Dorsetmike

PS Waverley, the last sea going paddle steamer


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## LezLee

Fossilised trees in North-West Scotland


----------



## LezLee

Trying to change image to landscape format!


----------



## Taggart

From another thread:



Krummhorn said:


> Art Rock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just uploaded a picture that I took in "portrait" orientation and which shows up as such on my computer - but it gets turned to "landscape" orientation in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely this occurred because of the size limitations that are imposed on uploaded images.
> 
> The width and height maximums are 1680 pixels. If an image exceeds 1680 in height it's likely to be squeezed the other way.
Click to expand...

Attchments are prone to this. Far better to upload the image to a dedicated hosting site and reference it from there. See Posting pictures for more details.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Taggart said:


> From another thread:
> Attchments are prone to this. Far better to upload the image to a dedicated hosting site and reference it from there. See Posting pictures for more details.


That is starting to become a problem for some, the hosting sites are wanting more money,which may be OK for those wanting to host a lot of images.but there are many of us that can't justify the expense for just a few images.


----------



## Vronsky

Church of St. Panteleimon


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bournemouth Airshow, parachute team.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Could not decide between the upstream or downstream views so you get both; River Test at Mottisfont near Romsey in Hampshire on a sunny day in June (click for larger image)








Downstream








Upstream


----------



## Ingélou

*Noel! *










Burne-Jones, angel (detail).


----------



## Dorsetmike

Common gorse flowers a little in late autumn and through the winter, coming into flower most strongly in spring. Western gorse and dwarf furze flower in late summer (August-September in Ireland and Great Britain). Between the different species, some gorse is almost always in flower, hence the old country phrase: "When gorse is out of blossom, kissing's out of fashion".


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Vronsky

St. Archangel Gabriel of Kurbinovo


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some wildlife from a visit to the "British wildlife centre"


----------



## Ingélou

Christmas Lights (the Switch-On, December 2018) in St Helen's Square, York, from the Visit York Facebook Page.










Hoping that next Christmas, we *will* have a home in York...


----------



## Dorsetmike

A few roses to remind us of summer


----------



## Ingélou

Gorleston Harbour on Christmas Day 2018 - i.e. yesterday. 
This isn't far from where we live. 
Taggart took the photo - it's a little hazy because so was the weather, but it was lovely; much better than today.










It was decidedly murky at Southwold, today's destination, but made up for by the fact that all the Young World and his Wife was there, sitting in cafes inside and outside, thronging the streets, circling the car parks looking for a space etc.

For once Mr & Mrs Taggart were 'on-trend'.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Duluth-Superior Harbor, Minnesota and Wisconsin, at the far west end of Lake Superior. My brother lived there for 37 years.

From the north showing Duluth Entry with lift bridge. There is another entry six miles south in Superior, Wisconsin beyond the left edge of the image.









Ship making a frigid entrance:


----------



## Ingélou

Brrr! The Glenfinnan Monument from the Visit Scotland Facebook Site.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I did a jigsaw including that monument a couple of weeks ago, a wider summer view.


----------



## Ingélou

Dunottar Castle, from the Visit Scotland Facebook page.


----------



## LezLee

Today's NASA Picture of the Day

[video]https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1901/Beijing_pse-s.jpg[/video]


----------



## Zofia

cute!! owo


----------



## Rogerx

Found on Internet, love it .


----------



## Zofia

rogerx said:


> found on internet, love it .











Click on Umaru-chan...


----------



## Zofia

Umarunn! OwO​


----------



## Zofia

Character Limit is Satan's doing...


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is such a fabulous photo of the two of them! Just too small for my avatar....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Too flashy for me but I still find it intriguing:


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Too flashy for me but I still find it intriguing:


Quite a beautiful watch, but I find the strap connections to look rather like weak links. I haven't worn a watch in probably 10 years. Before that I managed to ruin ever watch I ever had in a couple of years. Also in summer the bands can get rather nasty from sweat if you don't wash them regularly.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Quite a beautiful watch, but I find the strap connections to look rather like weak links. I haven't worn a watch in probably 10 years. Before that I managed to ruin ever watch I ever had in a couple of years. Also in summer the bands can get rather nasty from sweat if you don't wash them regularly.


How wonderful, Fritz! I have learned to love this kind of practicality. It's almost completely lacking in me, but it is such a revelation when someone says something like this, or "How will you ever clean/dust it?", or "How the hell do you wash it?". :kiss:


----------



## Rogerx

The yellow river in China, stunning!


----------



## Rogerx

Almost!!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> This animal shelter has a program where children read to the animals to soothe them.


This should be a full page photo in the NYTimes, the cover of Time, and hanging in each of our homes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> This should be a full page photo in the NYTimes, the cover of Time, and hanging in each of our homes.


I think both the animal and the child are being soothed. A nice symbiotic relationship.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus! I saw those sexy speakers..... a warning should come prior to viewing that photo. I am being drawn to the Dark Side, My Friend....... :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Zofia

From the Hedge Knight by GRR Martin picture by Mike S. Miller​


----------



## Dorsetmike

Spring has sprung!


----------



## geralmar

Cats rescued by firefighters in Denmark, Russia.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yikes! That second cat looks like a monster! Looks angry too.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yikes! That second cat looks like a monster! Looks angry too.


Poor kitty has had troubling time.


----------



## Zofia

Much expensive but should I buy...​


----------



## Zofia

​
*It is going to spill...​*
This always makes me laugh so much. :lol:


----------



## Zofia

Zofia said:


> View attachment 114255​
> *It is going to spill...​*
> This always makes me laugh so much. :lol:


Please watch this clip Umaru is too pure an angel of happiness.


----------



## starthrower

Dalai Lama digs some Nawlin's piano by Dr John and Allen Toussaint.


----------



## Zofia

*Good Doggo*






​
...............


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

.................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

Wimborne Minster,









Has a nice 3 manual and Pedal organ, some pipes date back to 1664, I know at least one member of this forum has played it.
current spec http://http://www.npor.org.uk/NPORView.html?RI=N10180
Links on above page to earlier specs back to 1664


----------



## JosefinaHW

Climbing an ice wall:


----------



## JosefinaHW

HvK.........


----------



## JosefinaHW

Christian Gerhaher


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mark Padmore


----------



## JosefinaHW

Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bryn Terfel


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rene Pape


----------



## JosefinaHW

Simon Rattle


----------



## JosefinaHW

Paavo Jarvi


----------



## JosefinaHW

Magdalena Kozena and Mark Padmore


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rene Flemming


----------



## JosefinaHW

Siberian Wolf


----------



## JosefinaHW

Andris Nelsons


----------



## JosefinaHW

San Lorenzo del Escorial


----------



## JosefinaHW

Magdalena Kozena and Mark Padmore


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fennec Fox (Vulpes zerda)


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Dorsetmike

'Jubilee House', a 1677 built, Grade II listed, block of Almshouses, East Street, Corfe Castle


----------



## Luchesi

*in 1600 AD*

This is where my great great great… grandfather Gerat Spencer was married in 1600 AD

29 John COLLAMORE b: ABT 1500 d: BEF 17 APR 1555
+ Margery HEXT b: ABT 1510 d: BEF 22 AUG 1551
30 Henry COLLAMORE c: 12 JAN 1541 OR 1542 d: BEF 15 JUN 1625
+ Margaret BLIGHT b: ABT 1545 d: BEF 27 NOV 1626
31 Elizabeth COLLAMORE c: 02 SEP 1566
+ Bartholomew HARRIS b: 1560 in Barnstaple, Devon, England, married 18 Jan 1586 or 1587 in Braunton, Devon, England

32 William SPENCER c: 11 OCT 1601 d: ABT 1640/41 Hartford, CT, because his father Gerat Spencer was married 10 Nov 1600 St. Mary's, Upper Gravenhurst, Bedford, England and died a little before 1646 in CT too.
+ Agnes HARRIS c: 06 APR 1604 d: AFT 1680 in Hartford, CT

Google map says = St Mary's Church, 96 Church Ln, Bedford MK41 0HL, UK


----------



## Luchesi

*in 1600 AD*

This is where my great great great… grandfather Gerat Spencer married in 1600 AD

29 John COLLAMORE b: ABT 1500 d: BEF 17 APR 1555
+ Margery HEXT b: ABT 1510 d: BEF 22 AUG 1551
30 Henry COLLAMORE c: 12 JAN 1541 OR 1542 d: BEF 15 JUN 1625
+ Margaret BLIGHT b: ABT 1545 d: BEF 27 NOV 1626
31 Elizabeth COLLAMORE c: 02 SEP 1566
+ Bartholomew HARRIS b: 1560 in Barnstaple, Devon, England, married 18 Jan 1586 or 1587 in Braunton, Devon, England

32 William SPENCER c: 11 OCT 1601 d: ABT 1640/41 Hartford, CT, because his father Gerat Spencer was married 10 Nov 1600 St. Mary's, Upper Gravenhurst, Bedford, England and died a little before 1646 in CT too.
+ Agnes HARRIS c: 06 APR 1604 d: AFT 1680 in Hartford, CT

33 Sarah SPENCER b: 1636 d: 03 NOV 1691
 + John CASE b: ABT 1616 d: 21 FEB 1703/4

34 Abigail CASE b: 04 MAY 1682 d: 1728

Google map says = St Marys Church, 96 Church Ln, Bedford MK41 0HL, UK


----------



## JosefinaHW

A stage setting for Tosca that should have included Gerald Finley and most definitely should have resulted in a CD and DVD!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Statue in 30th Street Station in Philadelphia. Was originally posted in another thread.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Rosa Gallica "Complicata" a very old rose, as with others of the Gallica family they only bloom for 3 to 4 weeks in June, blooms of Complicata can be over 4" across


----------



## Dorsetmike

San Gimignano, Tuscany (click for larger image)









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Gimignano


----------



## Ingélou

*Glen Tilt, Perthshire* (from walkhighlands.co.uk)


----------



## TxllxT

Dorsetmike said:


> San Gimignano, Tuscany (click for larger image)
> 
> View attachment 115474
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Gimignano


Been there a few years ago. Super ice-cream and a medieval New York feeling. They went up that high to be out of reach of arrows and to be able to throw down burning tar / oil / whatever. So it gives also some creepiness. Just like New York.


----------



## Dorsetmike

> Been there a few years ago. Super ice-cream and a medieval New York feeling. They went up that high to be out of reach of arrows and to be able to throw down burning tar / oil / whatever. So it gives also some creepiness. Just like New York.


That was taken in October 2003, we went back 2 years later. We stayed in an apartment in a what had been a 12thC Convent in a small Village called Iano up in the hills about 7 miles from Volterra, about a dozen houses, a cafe and a general stores and of course a church.
(click for larger image)


----------



## KenOC




----------



## JosefinaHW

Gerald Finley, as Baron Scarpia, British Royal Opera They should have made a DVD or CD! :scold:


----------



## Ingélou

North Norfolk - Cley Windmill.


----------



## Rogerx

If you like windmills Ingélou......


----------



## Ingélou

Rogerx said:


> If you like windmills Ingélou......


Very nice. This part of the world has a link with Holland, with Dutch architecture and even some Dutch people at our church, as well as Windmills. I believe we're actually closer to Holland than we are to London.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


A blurry photograph of a glazed doughnut!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I can't stop looking...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 116186
> 
> I can't stop looking...


That is very beautiful. I have never seen such a perfect yellow before.


----------



## Ingélou

Robin Hood's Bay in Yorkshire


----------



## KenOC

Another Picture from the American SW desert.


----------



## Jacck

I took the photo yesterday in the local woods. The flowers in the woods come in waves. On week it is one flower, another week a different flower etc.


----------



## joen_cph

Ingélou said:


> Robin Hood's Bay in Yorkshire


I've always wanted to go there. This summer, I'll probably be going to either Northern Norway or Scotland/Northern England, including that village ...


----------



## Jacck

KenOC said:


> Another Picture from the American SW desert.


I saw something similar in Turkey, in Cappadocia
https://cdn.citynomads.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/23085134/cappadocia-turkey.jpg


----------



## Art Rock

Swan family in June by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## Jacck

Morning Panorama from the Rocks of Bohemian Switzerland


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Easter.*

Castle Howard near York.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here are my crocuses on April 17th.


----------



## Potiphera

*Pipers*


----------



## Dorsetmike

A shady corner with a seat at Mottisfont abbey garden, near Romsey.


----------



## Ingélou

From Visit Scotland - how I wish that I was...!


----------



## Dorsetmike

A little judisious photoshopping could move that ear and say it's a unicorn


----------



## geralmar

Albino deer photographed in Michigan park:


----------



## Vronsky

The Netherlands


----------



## Boludo

There's a lot of GIMPing in this thread. It reminds me of Google Cast when it is on standby.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another view of Mottesfont abbey rose gardens (click for larger image)


----------



## Ingélou

I was looking for some pictures of Winterton, a seaside village in Norfolk not far from us, and was a bit surprised when this popped up - Winterton in the Drakensberg Mountains in South Africa. 

Actually, it does look more beautiful than *our* Winterton.


----------



## Ingélou

This is Winterton in Lincolnshire - still not the right one.


----------



## Ingélou

Finally the right one. Winterton-on-Sea in Norfolki (the parish church):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> This is Winterton in Lincolnshire - still not the right one.


This would look even nicer without the cars.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Fritz Kobus said:


> This would look even nicer without the cars.


Get photoshopping then:lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> This would look even nicer without the cars.


That is true - the sort of truth that applies to so many beautiful scenes these days. One could add pylons, windmills and advertisement billboards too...

Still, I must say I enjoy the amenities of modern life.


----------



## Boludo

Fritz Kobus said:


> This would look even nicer without the cars.


Yes, it is sad that the UK has so many beautiful old buildings with strict planning laws yet people are allowed to park their cars outside them and block up the narrow roads in these places.


----------



## Ingélou

The North York Moors in springtime - I think that funny-shaped hill in the background is Roseberry Topping.


----------



## geralmar

Find the animal hiding in this photograph:


----------



## Jacck

geralmar said:


> Find the animal hiding in this photograph:


there is some mountain lion or some other big cat hiding right under the upper snow


----------



## JosefinaHW

Idris Elba


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gerald Finley

[video]







[/video]


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## JosefinaHW

Javier Bardem


----------



## JosefinaHW

Daniel Craig & Skyfall


----------



## JosefinaHW

Grey at its best


----------



## JosefinaHW

Philippe Jaroussky .... Don't underestimate the appeal of those countertenors! LOL


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ralph Fiennes, M


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rene Pape










I'm done with photos for the evening. My heart can't take anymore.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JosefinaHW

Rolando Villazon! Great new avatar, Fritz!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Laszlo Polgar


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thomas Hampson and Rene Pape


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yet a beautiful guy to brighten your day


----------



## Dorsetmike

Afraid I don't find men beautiful, how about some roses


----------



## Ingélou

Kisimul Castle, the Isle of Barra - from the Visit Scotland Facebook Site, Outer Hebrides Album.

The perfect image for when you're feeling mystical.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dorsetmike said:


> *Afraid I don't find men beautiful*, how about some roses


Who are a few of your favorite female musicians and/or actresses?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rene Flemming, Handel Arias


----------



## Ingélou

York Minster from the city walls - from the Visit York Facebook Page.


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Dorsetmike

A plant I didn't recognise, so asked on another forum and got a quite rapid reply, it's a Thalictrum aquilegiifolium, presumably because it has leaves similar to the Aquilegia, a bit over 4' high


----------



## Phil loves classical

Probably the most iconic Canadian landscape, Moraine Lake in Alberta. Caught this one at dusk.









Another pic of Mount Fuji with plum blossoms


----------



## geralmar

]


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

.............cancelled.............


----------



## JosefinaHW

geralmar said:


> ]


OMG! Is this an unedited photo, apart from the adorable pig? Those dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## JosefinaHW

For those of you who prefer flowers: A beautiful white carnation. As a much too-long-time grower of roses for my mother and other people, I much prefer carnations to roses, as well as stephanotis, gardenias, jasmine, hyacinths, lilacs and wisteria..... Apart from the flower, the rest is for me and those who prefer the magnificence of the human.

Timothy Dalton as James Bond


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> For those of you who prefer flowers: A beautiful white carnation. As a much too-long-time grower of roses for my mother and other people, I much prefer carnations to roses, as well as stephanotis, gardenias, jasmine, hyacinths, lilacs and wisteria..... Apart from the flower, the rest is for me and those who prefer the magnificence of the human.
> 
> Timothy Dalton as James Bond


I have never seen a tie tied like that, or is it even a knot, or just flipped over the top?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> OMG! Is this an unedited photo, apart from the adorable pig? Those dogs are gorgeous!


And the cat, perhaps, has the most interesting facial expression.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have never seen a tie tied like that, or is it even a knot, or just flipped over the top?


Alas, My Friend, I never got to the point of being able to practice. BUT, it ain't over 'til it's over!


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Alas, My Friend, I never got to the point of being able to practice. BUT, it ain't over 'til it's over!


I rarely wear a tie, but when I did, I tied them once and then would simply slip the small end out some to pull it over my head and not have to retie it. I am like that with dress shirts. I never unbutton more than the top buttons, enough to slip it over my head. I have also been known to tie shoes loosely and they use them like slip-ons. Some might consider it laziness, but to me it is very practical.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> I rarely wear a tie, but when I did, I tied them once and then would simply slip the small end out some to pull it over my head and not have to retie it. I am like that with dress shirts. I never unbutton more than the top buttons, enough to slip it over my head. I have also been known to tie shoes loosely and they use them like slip-ons. Some might consider it laziness, but to me it is very practical.


 Laziness would never have come in to my mind.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Laziness would never have come in to my mind.


It comes into mine all the time--yawn! :lol:


----------



## geralmar

Thunderstorm photographed at 37,000 feet.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mark Strong


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## geralmar




----------



## JosefinaHW

First things first. Flowers for DorsetMike.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franco Fagioli and Philippe Jaroussky, L. Vinci, _Artaserse









_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franco Fagioli, The Inside Revealed. I hope it always stays this way.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franco Fagioli


----------



## JosefinaHW

Philippe Jaroussky


----------



## JosefinaHW

Max Emanuel Cencic, Croatian CounterTenor


----------



## JosefinaHW

Daniel Craig, Bond


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Philippe Jaroussky


Wow, who hit him. That is the worst black eye I have ever seen!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wow, who hit him. That is the worst black eye I have ever seen!


Is this photo not gorgeous!!! I wish some people could understand that it's not about sex or sexual attraction (not that there's anything wrong with that), these photos and men are just captivatingly and extraordinarily BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Rogerx

JosefinaHW said:


> Is this photo not gorgeous!!! I wish some people could understand that it's not about sex or sexual attraction (not that there's anything wrong with that), these photos and men are just captivatingly and extraordinarily BEAUTIFUL!


Beauty is however in the eye of the beholder, don't you think?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Is this photo not gorgeous!!! I wish some people could understand that it's not about sex or sexual attraction (not that there's anything wrong with that), these photos and men are just captivatingly and extraordinarily BEAUTIFUL!


What do you think of this picture? If I could pick my looks when I was born, this would have been a good one.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dorsetmike

This was the front of my garden before moving 4 years ago, the new owners have ripped the lot out


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Leucism is a partial loss of pigment in animals, like albinism but not a complete loss - some part of the body and the eyes remain normally colored.

Recently I've loved exploring pictures of leucistic birds. You get used to seeing the same sets of plumage over and over if you look at enough field guides - I have too many - that seeing new colors is like seeing fantasy creatures!

The top pic is of a leucistic blue jay, the bottom a leucistic Eastern screech owl.

I thank all for these bright pics to look through. I have been having trouble finding happiness lately, and seeing gardens and birds and Lenny has been a nice respite from not-good thoughts.

Wish me luck seeing a leucistic bird in real life... I think I've added it to my bucket list.


----------



## Vronsky

Credit goes to Clark Little


----------



## SixFootScowl

SOURCE


----------



## aimee

^^^ blue sky vs. blue night...

Weimin Chu's 'Greenlandic Winter'










SOURCE


----------



## Dorsetmike

A couple of roses seen today at Mottisfont abbey gardens which have the national old rose collection, each rose has a metal label under it giving name, family and date of introduction - where known. Some had "Pre 1500" these 2 just said "Ancient"








Rosa Gallica Officionalis, AKA the Apothecary's rose, Date - Ancient which implies mediaeval or before, I have heard possibly brought to Britain by the Romans








Rosa Gallica Officionalis Variegata, AKA Rosa Mundi, date again Ancient, I've also known this one referred to as the Tudor rose after the "wars of the roses" between Yorks of the white rose, & Lancs of the red rose, this one combined the colours


----------



## Luchesi

Vronsky said:


>


The sun had set a minute or so before this photo was taken. The magic of refraction.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

This one brightened the evening (click for larger image)


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou

The garden at Lavenham Priory, Suffolk.


----------



## Dorsetmike

If you go down to the woods today... ... ..









(click for larger image)


----------



## Dorsetmike

It could be said things are going down hill!!








(Click for larger image)

Gold Hill, Shaftesbury Dorset, immortalised in a Hovis TV advert


----------



## Luchesi

Dorsetmike said:


> If you go down to the woods today... ... ..
> 
> View attachment 122159
> 
> 
> (click for larger image)


Is that a British phrase?

But it's a beautiful picture of what we call in the states, a second stage forest.

I'm told that in England the stages are forced together. I spent some time at Mildenhall RAF, but I didn't have a chance check out what's left of the forest.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_forest#/media/File:Royal.Forests.1327.1336.annotated.jpg


----------



## Dorsetmike

@ Luchesi

It's the first line of an old song called the teddy bears picnic.

The woods are either side of the road from Milton Abbas to Bulbarrow hill in Dorset, the undergrowth appears to be somewhat overgrown over the last few years, the following shots were taken in April of 2006, foliage mostly in bud
























Road through the woods








Primroses in bloom among the trees, followed in a few weeks by bluebells.


----------



## Luchesi

Thanks. Here's Anne Murray






We think we know why these scenes appear idyllic to Homo sapiens.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Tristan

A picture I took a couple weeks ago at the San Francisco Botanical Gardens:


----------



## Ingélou

The River Ouse in the Bootham district of York - what a beautiful Hallowe'en walk we had today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Nice scene - part of my walk around Worcester yesterday was spent in the less-than-inspiring area known as The Blockhouse so a picture of that would hardly qualify for this thread. :lol:

Does the Ouse in York ever flood its banks like the Severn does in Worcester? The rugby pitches of Kings' School behind Worcestershire Cricket Club are already under water.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> The River Ouse in the Bootham district of York - what a beautiful Hallowe'en walk we had today.


Here on the Great Lakes, with record high water levels, scenes have gone from beautiful to property damage:
Watch the video:
https://weather.com/news/news/2019-...-water-levels-flooding-new-york-ohio-michigan


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Nice scene - part of my walk around Worcester yesterday was spent in the less-than-inspiring area known as The Blockhouse so a picture of that would hardly qualify for this thread. :lol:
> 
> *Does the Ouse in York ever flood its bank*s like the Severn does in Worcester? The rugby pitches of Kings' School behind Worcestershire Cricket Club are already under water.


Hi, elgars ghost - Taggart told me about your post, and said that he'd been tempted to reply 'Is the Pope a Catholic?'!

Yes, the Ouse floods regularly, even though there is an expensive new flood prevention scheme in operation. 
The houses overlooking the river nowadays all have flood gates and (presumably) sandbags at the ready. There's a pub on the Ouse, The King's Arms, which regularly floods. 
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...-Kings_Arms-York_North_Yorkshire_England.html

When I was at school, the river sometimes went right over the hockey pitch and over the garden and began to mount the steps towards the school itself. We used to will it onwards, but it never actually flooded the school. The thoughtlessness of youth! 

Now it just seems to go over the riverside path.

A few years ago, though - December 2015 - when the waters were rising, someone took action to prevent the Ouse flooding and instead all the water went into the smaller York river, the Foss, and a dormitory village for York, called Huntington, and its approach road were badly flooded. We actually met someone at a music school in 2016 who had had to be rescued from her Huntington Road home by boat - it took months to put right and she'd decided to sell up, obviously traumatised by the whole thing. 
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/foss-barrier-investigation-report

https://www.itv.com/news/2015-12-27/army-rescue-people-after-floods-in-york-city-centre/


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bath time


----------



## Ingélou

From Facebook 'Visit Scotland' - the caption is Glencoe lochan, Highlands:


----------



## Dan Ante

I always take visitors to this view point, mainly because you can drive to the top.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dan Ante

geralmar said:


>


*Bashful Doc Grumpy Happy Sneezy Sleepy Dopey*


----------



## geralmar

img free


----------



## Ingélou

The Moray Firth - my first view of it, in October 2016. I love that part of Scotland!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

It's not what is seems, but it is; Philippines: shocking images of the Taal volcano eruption.
All is covered in ashes.


----------



## Joe B

geralmar said:


>


Adho Mukha Shvanasana?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou

Stirling Castle, from the Visit Scotland site on Facebook:


----------



## Ingélou

Another from the Visit Scotland site - 
Ard Neackie & Loch Eriboll


----------



## Dorsetmike

Signs of spring here in the south, looks like we need to do a bit of weeding too!


----------



## Ingélou

The Howardian Hills - in North Yorkshire, where I now live. Yay!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Ingélou

Rapunzel's boyf drives a four-by-four.










From the Visit Scotland site on Facebook; Glamis Castle, Angus.


----------



## Totenfeier

geralmar said:


> img free


I'm assuming it's Mahler 3, Movement 3?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou

The Isle of Jura from the Visit Scotland site on Facebook:


----------



## geralmar

I like formal portraits.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lake Erie shore:



























From:
https://lakeerie.ohio.gov/PublicOutreach/LifeonLakeEriePhotoContest.aspx


----------



## Ingélou

Plockton, Highlands, from the Visit Scotland Facebook site.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beautiful Amish farmhouse. Two kitchens! *Check out all the interior photos here*.


----------



## geralmar

Vatnajokull National Park, Iceland. Patrick Hertzog. The International Landscape Photographer of the Year, 2019.

I have no idea what is in this photograph.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ I don't know if I find that beautiful or spooky. Awesome for sure.


----------



## SixFootScowl

From:
*Images of Burke's Garden, Virginia (40 Photos)*


> With all the talk about isolation and distancing lately, I thought it would be a good time to look back at an Amish community that's among the most isolated of all - the one at Burke's Garden, Virginia.


----------



## Flamme

...:angel:


----------



## geralmar

Island of Madeira

More photos:

https://mymodernmet.com/fanal-fores...k&utm_campaign=newsletter&utm_term=2020-03-27


----------



## geralmar

Shelter cat, New York City


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

Isolation & Art https://www.rbth.com/arts/331981-isolation-art-facebook-flash-mob


----------



## Flamme

Extraordinary Beauty of Marble Quarries in Italy & Portugal...


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.nfwf.org/programs/atlantic-flyway-shorebird-initiative


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

15 Great Russian paintings about isolation https://www.rbth.com/arts/332055-russian-paintings-isolation


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not necessarily a beautiful picture except in how nicely my son fit 16-foot-long cattle panel into the 6'1" bed of my S10 pickup. It tucks down the front of the bed behind the tool box.








These will become garden trellises similar to this example:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## mrdoc

*Enterence to our Golf Club??? *


----------



## Guest

View attachment 134955


"It's a beautiful number"


----------



## TxllxT

Russians in lockdown keep producing amazing 'life imitating art' photos https://www.rbth.com/arts/332131-russia-lockdown-art


----------



## geralmar

Sunlight; not lava.


----------



## Ingélou

From the Visit Scotland Facebook site:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jacck

For the love of stairs


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Ingélou

*From English Zen Garden, Facebook:*


----------



## Ingélou

*Another from English Zen Garden, Facebook:*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


>


Sorry but that image is more likely to turn my stomach than to give me beautiful feelings.


----------



## Flamme

I take it u like wine lol Well this is...A part of the process...Of making...


----------



## mrdoc

Flamme said:


>


Oh yuk how obscene, and I have just opened a bottle of Merlot


----------



## SixFootScowl

mrdoc said:


> Oh yuk how obscene, and I have just opened a bottle of Merlot


Hope this person doesn't have any plantar warts, toenail fungus, athlete's foot, etc.


----------



## Room2201974

Are you f ing taking my picture AGAIN to amuse your TC Friends?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## mrdoc

SixFootScowl said:


> Hope this person doesn't have any plantar warts, toenail fungus, athlete's foot, etc.


So much for the good old days


----------



## Flamme

An ''eyegasm'' in thes dark world...


----------



## Tristan

A meadow I saw on a hike yesterday (near Lake Tahoe, California):


----------



## Flamme

Loox so...Clean. And untouched. Hope there are no BFs roaming around perimter!!!


----------



## mrdoc

Flamme said:


> Loox so...Clean. And untouched. Hope there are no BFs roaming around perimter!!!


Do you mean Boyfriends?


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> Loox so...Clean. And untouched. Hope there are no BFs roaming around perimter!!!


Boy Friend?
Best Friend?

Oh. Got it.

Bitch Face!


----------



## Snazzy

SixFootScowl said:


> Hope this person doesn't have any plantar warts, toenail fungus, athlete's foot, etc.


Yes and another reason I don't go to public swimming baths or pools! Not even a sauna .


----------



## Flamme

pianozach said:


> Boy Friend?
> Best Friend?
> 
> Oh. Got it.
> 
> Bitch Face!


:lol:


----------



## pianozach

Ah. 

That's the trouble with using acronyms, I guess. Sometimes PDK what you mean, ITR?


----------



## mrdoc

A J class -1250 "Diana" 4-8-2, I have traveled hundreds of kilometers behind her.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Granate

I don't remember if there was a thread to share beautiful videos. But I had been following this channel for years and this driver has started uploading summer railway trips through Norway, but this time using a 4K Cinematic camera instead of a GoPro. The change in perspective is stunning and it looks more realistic than ever. Imagine you use your DSLR camera to capture the scenery, but this time it is an ongoing image for 50 minutes through Norway. Enjoy if you have the time. I'll try to plug my tv to put it widescreen.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lake freighter entering Duluth-Superior Harbor at the Duluth entry off of Lake Superior.


----------



## Flamme

__
https://flic.kr/p/32567701542


----------



## Dorsetmike

Urban sunset


----------



## Dorsetmike

Floribunda rose


----------



## Ingélou

*Our garden in Lockdown - there was nothing here when we moved in at the New Year.*


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> *Our garden in Lockdown - there was nothing here when we moved in at the New Year.*
> 
> View attachment 138946


I love this.

I wish we could do something similar, but our climate is Chapparal, and the soil is fill dirt on top of clay.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou

*Whitby on the Yorkshire coast, from a Facebook site (The Mended Drum).
*


----------



## Ingélou

*Scotland (Strathconon Scenics, Facebook). 
The way down, but still beautiful...*


----------



## TxllxT

Ingélou said:


> *Scotland (Strathconon Scenics, Facebook).
> The way down, but still beautiful...*


The purple colour is heather? This year a great flowering of heather in Holland...


----------



## mrdoc

Ingélou said:


> *Whitby on the Yorkshire coast, from a Facebook site (The Mended Drum).
> *


I have some B&W framed photos of some past characters of Whitby I must find and check them out.


----------



## Guest

mrdoc said:


> View attachment 138145
> 
> 
> A J class -1250 "Diana" 4-8-2, I have traveled hundreds of kilometers behind her.


Grammar: was it 100 km distance behind her or behind for for hundreds of km? In any case it must be fun because railway things always engage myself and the spouse. Do you watch Michael Portillo's series on "Great Railway Journeys"?


----------



## Guest

This image of Vienna's Graben would have been taken from the Julius Meinl building:










Very much miss this extraordinarily beautiful city.


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> The purple colour is heather? This year a great flowering of heather in Holland...


*It does indeed look as if it's a good year for heather - in Scotland too. 
This is the Isle of Raasay (near Skye) - photo in Facebook's Highland Scenery. *


----------



## TxllxT

*Flowering heather in the Netherlands*


----------



## pianozach

The Heather on the Hill


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> The Heather on the Hill


Ah, the *MAGNIFICENT* orchestrations of Conrad Salinger!! That man really was a genius. Salinger studied at the Paris Conservatoire with famous French composers and there is some suggestion - though little evidence - Nadia Boulanger was a teacher.

Andre Previn once said of Salinger, "he could take a little tune like "Twinkle twinkle, little star" and turn it into something like "Daphnis and Chloe". He ought to know!!

Gene Kelly and Cyd Charisse; PERFECTION. All legs with Cyd, and huge grace and technique. Choreography Agnes de Mille (notice some similarities with "Oklahoma" and "Carousel" ballet sequences!)

Quoting from Wiki: "Rather than being filmed in the expensive original three-strip Technicolor process with the 1.33:1 square-frame aspect ratio, the film was shot in single-strip Metrocolor and utilized *CinemaScope*, the newly patented 20th Century Fox 2.55:1 anamorphic widescreen process.

I love film itself and have never been seduced by digital film-making; the grain, texture and artifice of celluloid film is central to the experience, for me.

Apologies for going off on a tangent.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Ah, the *MAGNIFICENT* orchestrations of Conrad Salinger!! That man really was a genius. Salinger studied at the Paris Conservatoire with famous French composers and there is some suggestion - though little evidence - Nadia Boulanger was a teacher.
> 
> Andre Previn once said of Salinger, "he could take a little tune like "Twinkle twinkle, little star" and turn it into something like "Daphnis and Chloe". He ought to know!!
> 
> Gene Kelly and Cyd Charisse; PERFECTION. All legs with Cyd, and huge grace and technique. Choreography Agnes de Mille (notice some similarities with "Oklahoma" and "Carousel" ballet sequences!)
> 
> Quoting from Wiki: "Rather than being filmed in the expensive original three-strip Technicolor process with the 1.33:1 square-frame aspect ratio, the film was shot in single-strip Metrocolor and utilized *CinemaScope*, the newly patented 20th Century Fox 2.55:1 anamorphic widescreen process.
> 
> I love film itself and have never been seduced by digital film-making; the grain, texture and artifice of celluloid film is central to the experience, for me.
> 
> Apologies for going off on a tangent.


I'm kind of a nuts and bolts kinda guy as well . . . I tend to watch the details rather than the focus . . . more so in music than in film, but still . . . I can see where the set meets the backdrop, I note where the cuts happen, I watch for the little tricks of how it's all put together, little lighting highlights, rain that has repeating rhythms, etc.

For this clip, I'm fascinated by the color pallette . . . obviously, the crew was trying like mad to make the heather a silent character, but all the other colors in this clip (including the costumes) have a rich yet limited scope. The colors all work together like an impressionistic painting. And speaking of the costumes . . . the colors are quite like the colors on the set . . . but slightly different, different enough that the characters are never lost against the background.

And there's one other thing about those costumes: both are wearing orange undergarments. Really. Fiona's petticoat is *orange*, and Tommy's T-shirt AND SOCKS are *orange*.

As for the music in this clip . . . as there's no singing, Salinger's orchestrations have to step up and be stellar. And they are.

There's something else about this clip I find noteworthy. It's all about Cyd Charisse. She dominates this dance, and Gene Kelly lets her dance circles around him. We all know that he could have showboated, but he didn't.

Wikipedia notes that the "film was nominated for three Academy Awards in 1955:[16][17]

Best *Art Direction-Set Decoration, Color* - (Cedric Gibbons, E. Preston Ames, Edwin B. Willis, F. Keogh Gleason)
Best _*Costume Design, Color*_ - (Irene Sharaff)
Best *Sound, Recording* - Wesley C. Miller (MGM)"

and "won a 1955 Golden Globe:

Best _*Cinematography, Color*_ - (Joseph Ruttenberg)"


----------



## mrdoc

Christabel said:


> ? In any case it must be fun because railway things always engage myself and the spouse. Do you watch Michael Portillo's series on "Great Railway Journeys"?


If you check the signal box just behind the Loco you will notice that it is in good condition this is the same box approx 5 years later.
Yes we do watch the Portillo series


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> I'm kind of a nuts and bolts kinda guy as well . . . I tend to watch the details rather than the focus . . . more so in music than in film, but still . . . I can see where the set meets the backdrop, I note where the cuts happen, I watch for the little tricks of how it's all put together, little lighting highlights, rain that has repeating rhythms, etc.
> 
> For this clip, I'm fascinated by the color pallette . . . obviously, the crew was trying like mad to make the heather a silent character, but all the other colors in this clip (including the costumes) have a rich yet limited scope. The colors all work together like an impressionistic painting.
> 
> As for the music in this clip . . . as there's no singing, Salinger's orchestrations have to step up and be stellar. And they are.
> 
> There's something else about this clip I find noteworthy. It's all about Cyd Charisse. She dominates this dance, and Gene Kelly lets her dance circles around him. We all know that he could have showboated, but he didn't.


Totally agree!! Excellent comments, thank you.


----------



## Guest

A picture of one of my heroes, Conrad Salinger (left) - an urbane, intelligent and sophisticated man.

I hope some day somebody will write a book about this wonderful orchestrator and composer for the MGM Freed Unit. He is long overdue for recognition. Adolph Deutsch, Alexander Courage and others in the same unit at MGM once complained that "Connie" over-orchestrated some of the music; I totally disagree.



















"Room-mate"!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

One of the oldest rose varieties, believed to be pre Tudor; Rosa Gallica Officionalis









and one of similar vintage, Rosa Gallica variegata, AKA Rosa Mundi


----------



## Dorsetmike

I've got hundreds of rose pictures, here's another


----------



## Luchesi

Dorsetmike said:


> I've got hundreds of rose pictures, here's another
> 
> View attachment 142648


How many generations did it take to get them to look like that? We have wild roses growing here and they're a pale pink and small and weak-looking (but life is a stressful struggle in the wild forest).


----------



## Dorsetmike

> How many generations did it take to get them to look like that? We have wild roses growing here and they're a pale pink and small and weak-looking (but life is a stressful struggle in the wild forest).


That's difficult to say, wild roses are known throughout the northern hemisphere, about 150 species, rose cultivation was practiced in China 5,000 years ago, the Romans cultivated them for perfume & medicinal use. Back in the 15thC roses were used as symbols in the wars betwen Lancaster(red) and York(white) AKA Wars of the roses, in the 18thC Chinese roses were introduced into Europe, most modern roses can be traced back to this time, though many older species roses are still grown.
Gardeners have probably always strived to improve the breed in the same way as others have improved animals, e.g. breeds of dogs and horses, crossing one species of a family with another or selecting particular characteristics, size, colour, or flavour (eg in vegetables and fruit).

For more detail see Wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose


----------



## TxllxT

*Castle De Haar (1892-1913)*



















Last Tuesday we visited Castle De Haar, near Utrecht in the centre of the Netherlands. Built in Neogothic style by Pierre Cuypers, the same architect who built the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam. It's a true dream castle, designed for the baron van Zuylen and his wife Hélène De Rothschild. Recently the restorations of the interior were finished, so now one can see a lot of the glamour (not everything, there are +200 rooms) of a rich & culturally interested family at the beginning of the twentieth century.


----------



## TxllxT

*Castle De Haar (1892-1913) - Central lobby*









The neogothic architect Pierre Cuypers made an overall roof covering the former inner courtyard of the medieval castle. It reminds one of his Rijksmuseum & Central Station in Amsterdam, but this is IMO his best work.


----------



## TxllxT

*Castle De Haar (1892-1913) - Central lobby - Panorama from Balcony*










The Neogothic architect Pierre Cuypers has portrayed himself as a statue on the 1st floor balcony of the central lobby.


----------



## Granate

I recently found three amazing road trip channels going through the French, Italian, Swiss and Austrian Alps. I would love to pay attention to them. Don't you miss that amazing nature scenery while listening confortably to all the details of a Mahler symphony (the one I'm listening to now). Browse through their videos while you play your favourite cds. I hope you can enjoy them even more than I do.














Do you know similar channels that drive through scenic landscapes in the US or the UK?


----------



## Ingélou

A photo from one of our garden trips - to Newby Hall in North Yorkshire.
Beautiful place.


----------



## Guest

Our (1 acre) property has been landscaped with native Australian trees and shrubs. Despite a dearth of water, as usual, the grounds are a profusion of bottlebrush varieties and colours; literally as if the place was afire. The huge 'spotted gum' trees are shedding their bark (an annual event) and this always makes a terrible mess of the grounds. My husband planted them 18 years ago from tube stock and some large ones were already in situ. There is one danger; they can go over in high winds and rain (and they have fallen onto our property from the property behind us, doing considerable damage to existing trees and hedges). We have half a dozen of the trees below on our acre, as well as many slightly smaller Tallowwood trees and an understorey of bottlebrush.



















We are selling our property next Spring because it has all become too much for the spouse, not to mention the horrendous water bills. It's going to be very sad downsizing to a 630sm block and one-third smaller home. ('The man' is coming in 2 hours to go through the final plans for us, in fact.)


----------



## Guest

We have these colours of native shrubs, among others: these pictures were not taken from our property, but illustrate the type of shrub we have in our landscaping. Some people don't like Australian flora but it's so vivid in the Spring and very well-suited to our harsh climate:


----------



## senza sordino

From my garden today


----------



## TxllxT

*Enkhuizen, North Holland*




























Last week we made a day-trip to Enkhuizen, one of the 'Golden Age' (17th century) towns north of Amsterdam. We got infatuated by the autumnal splendor of the ash trees along the 'Buitenhaven'.


----------



## Guest

OMG, I absolutely love it!! My husband's family are all of Dutch heritage and in 2015 we visited Leiden to track down his ancestry; the family had a textile business there. I have a great fondness for The Netherlands (except Andre Rieu!).


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> From my garden today


Reminds me of Hitchcock's "The Trouble with Harry". Shot in Vermont, Hitchcock re-constructed those autumnal trees in the studio, with the crew sticking each leaf on the tree, one by one!!!


----------



## Eclectic Al

This is today in Reigate, Surrey, which is a small commuter town a 30-40 minute train ride from London. Who would have thought it?


----------



## Jacck

photos from last weekend.


----------



## Eclectic Al

geralmar said:


>


What's the creature?

I went on holiday in Scotland once, and the property we rented had "tamed" some Pine Martens, which looked just like that - although a bit more orange in the pale areas.
(When I say tamed, they would eat bread with jam (- I think that is "jelly" in the US - might be wrong :lol on it on a little platform that the owners had built by a window in the house.) Pine Martens are lovely beasts which used to be endangered, but I think have been making a bit of a come back.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> photos from last weekend.


Absolutely magnificent!!!


----------



## Guest

We had a holiday home in this place until 3.5 years ago. It's god's country and no mistake!! NSW south coast. Temperate climate and glorious clean and clear water - for fishing or swimming. That's the one thing we missed when in Europe; the sea!! There were horrendous fires in this area last summer - the first time in the 12 years we had the place - and right now it's teeming with rain.


----------



## pianozach

THIS is a baby fox.











geralmar said:


>





Eclectic Al said:


> *What's the creature?
> *
> I went on holiday in Scotland once, and the property we rented had "tamed" some Pine Martens, which looked just like that - although a bit more orange in the pale areas.
> (When I say tamed, they would eat bread with jam (- I think that is "jelly" in the US - might be wrong :lol on it on a little platform that the owners had built by a window in the house.) Pine Martens are lovely beasts which used to be endangered, but I think have been making a bit of a come back.


I'll bet that *THAT*'s a baby fox.


----------



## Guest

The little fox reminds me of my son and daughter-in-law's birman cat, Monticello. Absolutely gorgeous. My son had flooding at his house in the last days during downpours here in Australia. Monticello usually likes to be outside and when we turned up he wasn't to be seen. Self-preservation kicked in and he repaired to a spare room when he saw all the water outside and was sleeping under a warm continental quilt. Cats are not stupid!!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

*Netherlands Open Air Museum Arnhem*

We visited the Open Air Museum on 31 October


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> The little fox reminds me of my son and daughter-in-law's birman cat, Monticello. Absolutely gorgeous. My son had flooding at his house in the last days during downpours here in Australia. Monticello usually likes to be outside and when we turned up he wasn't to be seen. Self-preservation kicked in and he repaired to a spare room when he saw all the water outside and was sleeping under a warm continental quilt. Cats are not stupid!!


We had Siamese for over 30 years I remember when we collected our first cat the lady said "so you've never been owned by a Siamese before" How very true.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The DeZwaan Windmill dominates the landscape at Windmill Island Park in Holland, Michigan.









*Larger image.*


----------



## geralmar




----------



## TxllxT

*More from the Netherlands Open Air Museum, Arnhem*

Many places in the Netherlands Open Air Museum remind one of Vincent van Gogh's 'Potato Eaters'. There are volunteers, who sit the whole day knitting in folkloric costume at a table, but there are also wax figures, so you never know... In 1991 the museum almost closed for various reasons, but now it is one of the most visited, thanks to the 'museum-card' which for 60 Euro/a year offer one free entrance to about 400 museums in the Netherlands.



















The way this ram looks at you reminds me of an American president...










There is a number of antique tramcars touring round and round on a railway track on the 44 ha grounds. Good for the elderly people and exhilarating for small children who get their first time experience with a tram here.


----------



## Flamme

A hedgehog from my backyard this summer...I dont know how he came in and left because my house is tucked in under other houses and has high bamboo fences and walls underneath...


----------



## Dan Ante

Flamme said:


> A hedgehog from my backyard this summer...I dont know how he came in and left because my house is tucked in under other houses and has high bamboo fences and walls underneath...


They are phenomenal jumpers...


----------



## starthrower

Sergio Mendes and A.C. Jobim in midtown Manhattan in the early 60s.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## pianozach

I don't really presume to know how animals perceive music. I 'spect it depends on the species of animal, and the individual animal.

I know someone whose dog knew the first two notes of Somewhere Over the Rainbow (an octave) and would try to sing along.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Couple of pics in Banff a few years ago. Kinda miss that place.


----------



## Ingélou

Sunset in York - from a FB page.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Torngat Mountains, a remote part of Labrador in Canada. Would like to go someday, but is more expensive than flying to Scotland and going to the highlands, although they are clearly taller mountains.


----------



## Flamme

A Baby Starling
(Photo taken in Helsinki by wallmika on Instagram)


----------



## Ingélou

Mount Grace Balcony Garden


----------



## joen_cph

Well, about 4-5 months, and the experience of summer's greenery will be here again, for us Europeans ...


----------



## Jacck

joen_cph said:


> Well, about 4-5 months, and the experience of summer's greenery will be here again, for us Europeans ...


I looked at my photos from this year and I photographed the snowdrops at 14. March, so 2.5 months until spring. It is likely delayed in the north (Scandinavia)


----------



## joen_cph

We've become used to more greenery in early April now, due to climate change with warmer weather. We might have frost too, though, in that month. The first leaves on a beech tree is a national event and told about in the media; it now tends to be in late March, but in the 1960s, it would be in mid-April.


----------



## pianozach

Kontrapunctus said:


>





pianozach said:


> I don't really presume to know how animals perceive music. I 'spect it depends on the species of animal, and the individual animal.
> 
> I know someone whose dog knew the first two notes of Somewhere Over the Rainbow (an octave) and would try to sing along.


For the past several months the larger cat has come to bed with me - he gets a corner of the bed - and I have an iTunes playlist to lull me to sleep, which starts with Holst's Venus from the planets. He's not the brightest cat in the house, but I think that after months of the song playing in the same setting at bedtime, that he recognizes features in the song.


----------



## Ingélou

A story told by my primary school teacher about the dog she had in the 1950s. She lived with her mother - they had a television - and watched an ITV programme, put out daily, which had a signature tune played at the start, then at the start after the advertisement break, then at the end. The dog was fed at the end of the programme. It knew the tune but it knew to wait for the third instalment of it before getting up to go for its supper.









(Della, my Airedale Terrier, now departed, when she was a puppy. To me a beautiful picture.)


----------



## Dan Ante

pianozach said:


> For the past several months the larger cat has come to bed with me - he gets a corner of the bed - and I have an iTunes playlist to lull me to sleep, which starts with Holst's Venus from the planets. He's not the brightest cat in the house, but I think that after months of the song playing in the same setting at bedtime, that he recognizes features in the song.


Does he get so bored that sleep is a convenient escape???


----------



## pianozach

So, we all know elephants are highly intelligent. They're curious, inquisitive, and . . .


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Christmas to all on TC from Gemtown, North Yorkshire.
Wishing all of us a 'much better' 2021.
Keep well & safe. xxx *


----------



## SixFootScowl

While beautiful, it also represents damaging erosion along Park Point at Duluth, Minnesota, where my brother lived for 35 years.



















This is the Lake Superior shoreline where the pictures came from. That little "stick" floating in the lake is actually a 1000-foot lake freighter, the Mesabi Miner.


----------



## Malx

A picture of part of the Royal Botanic Gardens in Edinburgh taken by my daughter a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Flamme

Saw this on FB


----------



## Dorsetmike

Memories of warmer days


----------



## TxllxT

*Malta*










View on Valletta from Sliema (Panorama stitch)










Balluta Buildings 1928 Art Nouveau (Fisheye stitch)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

*Malta - Senglea - One of the Crusaders' Cities*



















A 360° Panorama stitch (made with Microsoft's ICE (freeware))


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT

Springs Preserve, Las Vegas ( currently closed  ).


----------



## pianozach

WNvXXT said:


> Springs Preserve, Las Vegas ( currently closed  ).


The wife and I play a silly game when we travel: If you spot a *water tower, windmill, white horse*, or a *moving train*, you call it (eg, "water tower!") and get a point. Wind turbines are fair game for the windmill category.

We don't really keep track of the points.


----------



## TxllxT

*Malta - Valletta - Upper Barrakka Gardens - Panorama View on Grand Harbour*



















Valletta, the capital of Malta, is one of the biggest fortified cities in the world. From the Upper Barrakka Gardens the panorama view on the Grand Harbour and the Three Crusaders' Cities is truly breathtaking.
Both 360° panorama stitches are made from a lot 16mm wide-angle photos with Microsoft's ICE freeware.


----------



## SixFootScowl

skip it, image won't post


----------



## Flamme

Palazzo Mannajuolo, Naples, Italy


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ I know it is meant to brighten my day, but it could actually make me feel a bit dizzy. Good thing I haven't had lunch yet.


----------



## Posauner

Sunrise the other day, taken via drone. Mount Rainier in the distance.


----------



## Jacck

^^^ what drone do you have? I was thinking about buying the DJI Mavic 2 Pro
BTW, I think you should have done some postprocessing on the image


----------



## Flamme

Posauner said:


> Sunrise the other day, taken via drone. Mount Rainier in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 149345


Wow is that...Where Arnold saw those...Saucers...


----------



## Posauner

Jacck said:


> ^^^ what drone do you have? I was thinking about buying the DJI Mavic 2 Pro


It's DJI Phantom 4 Pro+


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

*Malta - Ta' Xbiex - Panorama View on Valletta*



















Malta is a lovely place for walking along the natural harbours. No sand beaches though. The landmark cathedral of Valletta on the photo dates from 1981. So long it took to overcome the WWII devastations.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Silenus cradling the infant Dionysus in marble.*

Roman copy of 1st-2nd cent. BC after a bronze Greek original of ca 300 BC presumably by Lysippos.

Displayed in Paris, Louvre Museum​


----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ I know it is meant to brighten my day, but it could actually make me feel a bit dizzy. Good thing I haven't had lunch yet.


To me it looks like an inside of a shell...








Cairngorms national park, Scotland


----------



## Ad Astra

Flamme said:


> To me it looks like an inside of a shell...
> Cairngorms national park, Scotland


I've always thought that was intentional during that period of architecture? I agree it does.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

the iconic picture from Iceland. If you start following some landscape photography webs over some time, you will notice, the many people photograph constantly the same things from the same spots. Kind of unoriginal, but knowing the spots saves time.


----------



## Dorsetmike

> Kind of unoriginal, but knowing the spots saves time.


You just have to look for the holes made by previous tripods


----------



## Flamme

A long-haired young woman in Norway 1924


----------



## Jacck

this is indeed a photograph (so called light painting). This is quite an elaborate picture.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Granate

To those familiar with the Northen England and Midlands landscape, I've found a Cab view youtube channel with trips around the area. It makes me happy because it brings me memories from the time I spent living there. Great picture quality and subheadings with information about the job.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jubilee House, Almshouses in Corfe Castle village, Dorset; built 1677, restored 1977. Built of local Purbeck stone.


----------



## erki

...........................................


----------



## Ingélou

Roseberry Topping, from the I Love North Yorkshire Facebook Page:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Eye of the beholder, I guess, but I find this Erythronium revolutum at the bottom of my garden to be beautiful.


----------



## pianozach

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 150914
> 
> 
> Eye of the beholder, I guess, but I find this Erythronium revolutum at the bottom of my garden to be beautiful.


Ah, so there ARE faeries at the bottom of your garden.


----------



## adriesba

Jacck said:


> this is indeed a photograph (so called light painting). This is quite an elaborate picture.


How did they make the pattern with the light?


----------



## WNvXXT

Every now and then, when I'm watching a movie (or documentary, as in this case), I'll copy and paste a screenshot - this one caught my eye:


----------



## Jacck

adriesba said:


> How did they make the pattern with the light?


----------



## Ingélou

Yesterday, our lovely kind neighbours in our North Yorkshire town put a bunch of tulips on every doorstep in the street with a card saying 'a little lockdown cheer'. Taggart took a photo - I think it's beautiful.


----------



## TxllxT

The winter is gone, crocuses are flowering.


----------



## Ingélou

Ripon Cathedral - I used to go there with Granny & Granddad. They're buried in the churchyard. I'll always love Ripon.


----------



## geralmar

https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/...ing-front-page-photograph-was-taken-1.4501033


----------



## Ingélou

Crayke in North Yorkshire, God's own county.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder .......


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> View attachment 153058
> 
> 
> Crayke in North Yorkshire, God's own county.


That was the view from St Cuthbert's, the parish church in Crayke. This is one of the church in daffodil time - somewhere I often went on my teenage cycle rides when I lived in York.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## TxllxT

*Spring photos (2021-04-03)*


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Ingélou

*Eilean Donan castle in the Highlands of Scotland - a view that never palls. *


----------



## TxllxT

Today the Dutch celebrated the birthday of King Willem Alexander.


----------



## WNvXXT

Around 30 min after sunrise.


----------



## Dan Ante

Tha clouds look like an evil monster with claws at the ready coming to get ya...


----------



## pianozach

Dan Ante said:


> Tha clouds look like an evil monster with claws at the ready coming to get ya...


*That is pretty dark.*

It's astounding how the human mind tries to make sense of stuff, trying to connect dots where there are none.

So . . . seeing clouds, finding familiar patterns is just a harmless "something" that illustrates how humans seek to find order where there is only randomness.

That cloud pattern reminded me of a frog, or a cat bed.

Funny how a random photo of some clouds can lead one down a rabbit hole.

That said, here's a beautiful photo that can be scary.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou

Spring has come to North Yorkshire.


----------



## Dan Ante

pianozach said:


> *That is pretty dark.*
> 
> It's astounding how the human mind tries to make sense of stuff, trying to connect dots where there are none.
> 
> So . . . seeing clouds, finding familiar patterns is just a harmless "something" that illustrates how humans seek to find order where there is only randomness.
> 
> That cloud pattern reminded me of a frog, or a cat bed.
> 
> Funny how a random photo of some clouds can lead one down a rabbit hole.
> 
> That said, here's a beautiful photo that can be scary.
> 
> View attachment 154568


A Crocodile from Hell, no more too scary.


----------



## Ingélou

Castle Howard in North Yorkshire - we visited the grounds for my birthday.









And met one of the locals:


----------



## TxllxT

*Tulips in North Holland 14-05-2021*




























Yesterday we travelled one and a half hour to the North of Holland to see the tulips. Because of the coldish spring weather the tulips are flowering later.


----------



## TxllxT

*Tulips in North Holland 14-05-2021 - 2*




























The clouds had a Van Gogh-like quality. Especially yellow tulips are gorgeous. In the North of Holland the tulip growing farmers now switch from land almost every year so that they don't have to use insecticides.


----------



## TxllxT

*Tulips in North Holland 14-05-2021 - 3*




























The panoramas are made with Microsoft's freeware program ICE or with Adobe's Photomerge (Photoshop). Sometimes these programs are having huge problems with stitching...


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely to see these tulips. At one point my mother and sister lived in 'Holland', which is part of Lincolnshire in England, and you could see fields of tulips and there was a Tulip Festival in May in Spalding. 

Gorgeous colours! :tiphat:


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Flamme

I think she winked at me!!!


----------



## Malx

A small rhododendron we have in the front garden NNW facing has flowered late but well this year - I have had a bit more time to attend to things since packing in work, hopefully this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> A small rhododendron we have in the front garden NNW facing has flowered late but well this year - I have had a bit more time to attend to things since packing in work, hopefully this is a sign of things to come.
> 
> View attachment 155878


"Small"? That "small" plant would take up 1/3 of our yard.


----------



## Flamme

unzite (Spodumene) From Urucum Mine, Brazil
On display in the Who Collects, Writes History exhibit at The Munich Show 2019.

Dr. Eugene Meiren Collection


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> I think she winked at me!!!


Call Her Maybe ................


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Found this little guy dead right by the side of the road on a walk earlier. Male eastern tiger swallowtail.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> "Small"? That "small" plant would take up 1/3 of our yard.


Small in relation to other rhododendrons that can grow up to 20' - our example is about 4 feet in height and 5 feet in width.
It tends to dominate our front garden but I'm loathed to remove it as when in bloom it is a striking feature.


----------



## adriesba

Lots of flowers in the gardens around campus. This iris and this azalea caught my attention in particular.


----------



## Ingélou

We walked through some rhododendron woods this morning in beautiful North Yorkshire.


----------



## TxllxT

*London - Natural History Museum 1881 by Alfred Waterhouse*



















One of our favourite musea is Alfred Waterhouse's Natural History Museum. The architect used church architecture to create a solemn atmosphere dedicated to nature. Charles Darwin looks like a bearded saint and the Diplodocus seems to have been made from cast iron. Anyway, it's a lovely hotspot in London and an architectural masterpiece that never wears out. The photos show two Fisheye compilations made with the freeware program ICE.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT

Alphonse Mucha's The Slav Epic cycle No.18: The Oath of Omladina under the Slavic Linden Tree: The Slavic Revival (1926)


----------



## Flamme

TxllxT said:


> One of our favourite musea is Alfred Waterhouse's Natural History Museum. The architect used church architecture to create a solemn atmosphere dedicated to nature. Charles Darwin looks like a bearded saint and the Diplodocus seems to have been made from cast iron. Anyway, it's a lovely hotspot in London and an architectural masterpiece that never wears out. The photos show two Fisheye compilations made with the freeware program ICE.


That reminds me of...








Salvador Dalí. Exploding Raphaelesque Head. 1951.


----------



## TxllxT

*London - St Pancras International Rail Station*










Is this the world's most beautiful train station?


----------



## WNvXXT

A Storm on a Mediterranean Coast - Joseph Vernet


----------



## Ingélou

Nice picture, but I can't help worrying about those poor sailors. What happened to 'brightening your day'? :lol:


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Ingélou

'Starlight Symphony' lives up to its name.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Nice picture, but I can't help worrying about those poor sailors. What happened to 'brightening your day'? :lol:


Artistically beautiful picture but I would say it might be better in the thread for pictures that darken your night? (I don't go there by the way.)


----------



## WNvXXT

Madonna of the Lilies - Alphonse Mucha, Date: 1905


----------



## TxllxT

*King's College, Cambridge*



















When I made pictures of the King's College interior 11 years ago, my camera (Sony A900, 16-35 mm Zeiss lens) had a limit of 800 ISO and I didn't have at my disposal a RAW program that was able to manage the vast areas of stained glass. Now, with DxO Photolab 4, the magic warmth of the stained glass (alas with the 800 ISO limit) and the fan vaults intricacies are being conveyed much better. In the history of Classical Music King's College of course has earned its well-honoured place.


----------



## WNvXXT

Spiti River above Kaza, Lahaul and Spiti district, Himachal, India. The river bed is several hundred metres wide. The river itself is much narrower and meanders along the river bed in braided channels. Elev. 3,600m (11,811') [ from commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/ ]


----------



## WNvXXT

A Dash for the Timber - Frederic Remington


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mainly roses


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flowers, bird feeder, and rabit wind ornament we put up outside my mother-in-law's window at assisted living.


----------



## WNvXXT

San Francisco Mountains, Beaver County, Utah


----------



## WNvXXT

Mammoth Terraces, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming*

*


----------



## WNvXXT

Canyonlands National Park.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Rose - Ard's Rover, has a beautiful scent too.


----------



## WNvXXT

A yardang in Bolivia

[ high resolution ]


----------



## pianozach

WNvXXT said:


> A yardang in Bolivia
> 
> [ high resolution ]


I see something neat like this, and I immediately think that if this were in the United States some bozo with a monster truck would have already have knocked it over for the fun of it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I see something neat like this, and I immediately think that if this were in the United States some bozo with a monster truck would have already have knocked it over for the fun of it.


I have never tried to push a rock over, but have to confess that in my high school daze, a friend and I would be in the woods and if there was a dead tree, talking 20+ inch diameter, we would start rocking it until it went down. Sometimes would hear a snap above and have to run for it as a large branch crashed down. If a tree falls in the woods are there two stoned idiots up to mischief?


----------



## WNvXXT

Dust storm (haboob) hits the Mongolian Gobi.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Black Canyon of the Gunnison, Colorado


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ The Black Canyon is one of my favourite places I've been to. Amazing how deep and narrow it is, plus has some of the world's oldest rock. From my trip there a few years ago.









Maybe my favourite place in Canada, Jasper National Park in Alberta


----------



## Malx

A couple of pics taken today at the Royal Botanical Gardens in Edinburgh, the weather was a bit overcast but that didn't put off one of our planets special little workers.


----------



## Flamme

Brazilian Rainbow Boa


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT

Romantic Spring - Vance Kirkland


----------



## Dorsetmike

Country road in early spring (click for larger image)


----------



## Dorsetmike

View over Blackmoor vale from Bulbarrow hill (Dorset) (click for larger image)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Dorsetmike

Winterborne Clenston Church


----------



## Dorsetmike

Gold hill Shaftesbury;









(location of a Hovis TV ad many years ago available on Youtube))


----------



## Dorsetmike

Folk dancers ("Spank the planks" from Bournemouth)


----------



## Dorsetmike

To digress slightly, herewith the original Hovis ad referred to above


----------



## SixFootScowl

Always a beautiful sight when I notice it in time to not walk into it:


----------



## pianozach

Leaflets three; let it be.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Leaflets three; let it be.


That is the safe bet, but this one is perfectly okay to touch (fragrant sumac):


----------



## WNvXXT

a rabbit fence


----------



## Ingélou

WNvXXT said:


> a rabbit fence


Would be interested to hear the reasons why you find this beautiful & day-brightening. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Would be interested to hear the reasons why you find this beautiful & day-brightening. :tiphat:


The animal trap is very vicious nothing nice about that.


----------



## WNvXXT

Konstantin Konstantinovich - Breakfast in Suuk-Su


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme - steps

Steps at Abbotsbury gardens 








Stepping stones at Compton acres gardens








Dance steps at Swanage Folk Festival


----------



## Art Rock

WNvXXT said:


> Konstantin Konstantinovich - Breakfast in Suuk-Su


For people interested in the artist, the name is Konstantin Konstantinovich Chebotarev.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT

Taliesin West (Frank Lloyd Wright) - Pedro E. Guerrero


----------



## WNvXXT

Joseph Mallord William Turner - Florence from near San Miniato


----------



## TxllxT

WNvXXT said:


> Joseph Mallord William Turner - Florence from near San Miniato


I think that Turner's point of view is rather fictive. The high square of Piazzale Michelangelo doesn't offer this view and the rising houses on the right answer to a much lower perspective.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mottisfont gardens


----------



## WNvXXT

more Guerrero / Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Mottisfont gardens
> View attachment 157040


What can one say but *'Wow'!* :tiphat:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another Wow for you Mollie, also Mottisfont gardens, home of the National old rose collection
(click for larger images)
















The flowers on this climbing rose (Rosa Gallica Complicata) are usualy about 5" across, it can grow to about 8' high.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Matthei Botanical Gardens of the University of Michigan*


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Gorgeous. You have definitely brightened my day. :tiphat:

Thanks also, Dorset Mike, for lovely Mottisfont. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^ Gorgeous. You have definitely brightened my day. :tiphat:
> 
> Thanks also, Dorset Mike, for lovely Mottisfont. :tiphat:


The Bonsai Gardens at Matthei have over 60 trees.


----------



## TxllxT

*Marienbad in Bohemia*



















11 years ago the spa resort of Marienbad (Czech Republic) still breathed the atmosphere of 40 years communism. On the photo the 'Maxim Gorki' (got this name in 1951) colonnade (which dates from 1889, designed by Viennese architects) is shown. At the far end of the square the 'singing fountain' (from 1986) is performing a coloured lights & water effects show. Each show ended with the playing of the Moldau by Smetana, arousing everyone to a burst of huge applause.


----------



## WNvXXT

P. C. Skovgaard - Parti fra Møns Klint (View from Møns Klint)


----------



## TxllxT

*Socialist Realist Ceramics from 1957*



















In the eastern Moravian spa resort Luhačovice these two mosaics were hung up in 1957, when the terror of communism in Czechoslovakia was at its fiercest. But what do these ceramics show? The Worker's paradise in real. The women on the mosaics are wearing lots of make-up like Marilyn Monroe. They belong to metropolitan city life, not to a rural romance..


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Why does the little girl in the first ceramic have beard? I guess the baby in the second one is bare bottomed so they don't waste material soiling diapers.


----------



## TxllxT

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ Why does the little girl in the first ceramic have beard? I guess the baby in the second one is bare bottomed so they don't waste material soiling diapers.


The little girl's beard ought to be hair from her braid. But look at the guy sitting behind her: he's -ugh, ugh - smoking! So workers in the workers' paradise are quite under the influence of the Marlborough Man. The absence of diapers is a wink from back to the neomarxist future.


----------



## Flamme

Sahara desert


----------



## Dorsetmike

Folk dancers........


----------



## WNvXXT

Saint Sophia the Almighty Wisdom - Nikolai Konstantinovich Rerikh










Marianne von Werefkin - The Black Women, 1910, gouache on cardboard


----------



## strawa

A bird called Bem-te-vi in my backyard this year. He's mentioned in the lyrics of the second movement of the Bachiana Brasileira nº 5, by Villa-Lobos. A translation could be "I saw you well", and in the French Guiana they call him "Qu'est-ce qu'il dit". The scientific name is less charming: _Pitangus sulphuratus_.


----------



## Art Rock

WNvXXT said:


> Marianne von Werefkin - The Black Women, 1910, gouache on cardboard


She is one of my favourite artists. I was lucky to see a few of her works in exhibitions in the Netherlands.


----------



## pianozach

strawa said:


> View attachment 157189
> 
> 
> A bird called Bem-te-vi in my backyard this year. He's mentioned in the lyrics of the second movement of the Bachiana Brasileira nº 5, by Villa-Lobos. A translation could be "I saw you well", and in the French Guiana they call him "Qu'est-ce qu'il dit". The scientific name is less charming: _Pitangus sulphuratus_.


Sweet. A "flycatcher". Cool.


----------



## WNvXXT

Shiprock - San Juan County, New Mexico


----------



## Dorsetmike

Save water, bath with a friend


----------



## pianozach

Dorsetmike said:


> Save water, bath with a friend
> View attachment 157213


Here in the Western USA we're having a serious heat wave. Death Valley got up to 130°F. 130 people died in Oregon from the heat. A town in British Columbia (in Canada) burned to the ground.

Not only have we been asked by our local and regional authorities to conserve electricity (so as not to overtax our weak electrical infrastructure), but now we've also been asked to conserve water as well.

The carbon footprint of my wife and I is small . . . we live in a small 2 + 1-1/2 + loft, with a tiny front yard that's mostly patio (and no backyard). We turn off lights, don't use the air conditioner, and wash dishes by hand, mostly because these small measures cost less than wasting electricity and water.


----------



## TxllxT

*Giorgio de Chirico & Mikulov Castle*










Giorgio de Chirico
The Enigma of a Day
Paris, early 1914

When I studied Architecture I first met with the _scuola metafisica_ art movement of Giorgio de Chirico. The perspectives are unreal and we were taught that it would be impossible to construct these arcades... Until we visited the Czech (-Austrian) border town of Mikulov.


----------



## WNvXXT

The Lady and the Unicorn: À mon seul désir (Musée national du Moyen Âge, Paris)










Day Time in Indian Creek - the Sixshooter Peaks in Bears Ears National Monument (Valley of the Gods Utah)


----------



## Flamme

Watermelon tourmaline is a variety of tourmaline with colour zoning showing a pink core and green rim, like a watermelon.


----------



## WNvXXT

more Valley of the Gods Utah


----------



## WNvXXT

August Macke (1887 - 1914)
St. Germain at Tunis (1910/14)










Vasily Surikov (1848-1916)
View of the monument to Peter I on Senate Square in St. Petersburg, c. 1870 
Oil on canvas


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bird in the evening sky


----------



## TxllxT

*Baden bei Wien: Beethoven temple 1927*

Beethoven used to visit the spa resort of Baden near Vienna regularly. In 1927 a sacral building was erected to commemorate Beethoven's stealing of fire from the gods (in the copula a fresco was made of Prometheus' Donation of Fire to Mankind). Architecturally the whole project is perhaps a bit showing too much conservative taste, but never mind, it's the most lovely spot of the Kurpark where one can meditate on Beethoven's legacy.


























(On the right Beethoven's death mask)


----------



## WNvXXT

Der Wasserfall bei Tivoli (The Waterfall at Tivoli), 1785
Jacob Philippe Hackert


----------



## WNvXXT

Paul Cezanne - Lane of Chestnut Trees at the Jas de Bouffan 1871










Jackson Pollock - Composition with Pouring II


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Like first image, the chestnut trees.

Second image would have expected in the Creepy Pictures to Darken Your Night thread (but I don't go there).


----------



## WNvXXT

En riddare red fram (A knight rode on) by John Bauer


----------



## Dorsetmike

Rose collage


----------



## WNvXXT

Nicholas Roerich - Yaroslavl. Church of the Epiphany


----------



## WNvXXT

Canaletto - The Grand Canal near the Ponte di Rialto 1725


----------



## Flamme

Salvador Dalí's The Persistence of Memory


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> Salvador Dalí's The Persistence of Memory


I'm a real fan of *Dali*, and _*The Persistence of Memory*_ is one of my *Top 10 Dali* paintings.


----------



## WNvXXT

Albert Bierstadt - White Mountains, New Hampshire










Albert Bierstadt - The Last of the Buffalo (1888)


----------



## WNvXXT

Christian Ernst Bernhard Morgenstern - Harzlandschaft (Die Lüneburger Heide bei Harburg)

Lüneburg Heath Nature Park


----------



## Dorsetmike

Tuscan hill town (San Gimignano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fingal's Cave (listen here)








https://www.besttime2travel.com/fingals-cave


----------



## WNvXXT

On the Trees near Barnard Castle - John Atkinson Grimshaw


----------



## Malx

WNvXXT said:


> On the Trees near Barnard Castle - John Atkinson Grimshaw


Thought I might see Dominic Cummings's car - but no.

On a side issue I have always been unsure how to use an apostrophe in a case such as the one above (a surname that ends in 's') can someone put me right - thanks.


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> Thought I might see Dominic Cummings's car - but no.
> 
> On a side issue I have always been unsure how to use an apostrophe in a case such as the one above (a surname that ends in 's') can someone put me right - thanks.


In general, I think the rule is that when using a possessive apostrophe on a name that ends in s already, the extra s is unecessary

So . . . Smith's house

Strauss' house

But I'm sure there's likely exceptions to the "rule".


----------



## Flamme

Silver Shilling "Victoria" 1887 - 1889


----------



## WNvXXT

Beach at Aldeburgh


----------



## SixFootScowl

Local *family owned garden center*. EDIT: I should add that this photograph was taken by one of my wife's students. They meet twice a week for fun activities.


----------



## TxllxT

11 years ago I made this photo (stitch) from the Dutch Wadden island of Texel, but then my DxO RAW software didn't have the lensinfo from my 28-135mm Minolta. Now I'm redoing the DxO processing...


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mottisfont again


----------



## WNvXXT

Fanny Churberg - Winter Landscape, Sunset










Monet - The Green Wave, 1866










Monet - The Studio Boat, 1874


----------



## Dorsetmike

Woodland path


----------



## Ingélou

Royal Horticultural Society gardens at Harlow Carr, Harrogate, Yorkshire.


----------



## WNvXXT

Isaac Levitan - The Lake 1900


----------



## WNvXXT

Frederic Edwin Church - Niagara


----------



## Dorsetmike

Golden lily








Border


----------



## WNvXXT

Ferdinand Georg Waldmuller- The expected one - circa 1860


----------



## Chilham

10-years ago:


----------



## WNvXXT

Kazimir Malevich


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Not sure why, but there is something very captivating about that image.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> ^  Not sure why, but there is something very captivating about that image.


I don't see anything much in it. Yet.

But I've been having a little . . . discussion . . . about abstract art with some friends on Facebook. It concerns an art installation outside the LA CMA out here . . . . it's basically a 340 ton boulder suspended above a 400-ft walkway that dips downward in the middle so that you walk under the boulder.






One particular friend saw nothing but a big rock; useless, ugly, stupid, *"dull, boring, and totally unimaginative"*.

I went philosophical in defending the rock:

_"Funny thing about art: You see a rock, while others see a metaphor.
It doesn't matter if it's fine art, ballet, music, sculpture, quilting, Broadway . . . there will ALWAYS be those that call new art "garbage", "noise", or "********". And some of it is. And some has proved their snarky detractors very wrong.

"The Emperor thought that Mozart's "The Marriage of Figaro" had "too many notes". The audience rioted when Stravinsky debuted The Rite of Spring. Broadway shows like Wicked and Les Misérables were called witless and unmemorable. The NYTimes review of Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band was a mixed bag, with the reviewer using words like cluttered, dismal, dull, and phrases like "There is nothing beautiful on "Sergeant Pepper." The Beatles were now famously rejected by Decca Records in 1962, but were an international sensation by 1964.

"And authors as well: J.K. Rowling first Harry Potter novel was rejected by 12 publishers before she finally landed a deal."_

A different friend replied:

_"Yeah, but a rock is a rock is a rock. Comparing books and music with modern art is an apples and oranges thing. You should compare it with works in its same category. How does the rock compare with a Van Gogh painting or a Michelangelo sculpture? Metaphors are in the minds of the viewer, but that doesn't make the creator of the work any smarter. The audience does all the work."_

So I tried wrapping the discussion up:

"LOL. True, but van Gogh barely sold any of his paintings in his lifetime. His stuff was too "out there".

I won't bother looking it up, but I'll bet that Picasso and Dali had their detractors when they produced their "wacky" art.
Perhaps an apt comparison might be the Eiffel Tower, which was thought of as an eyesore at first. Some influential artists and poets at the time called it "useless and monstrous".

So, we can call this rock over a pathway useless, monstrous, stupid, an eyesore, dangerous, and a waste, and we will likely be correct on at least one count. But it's worth considering the many metaphors it may stand for . . . Even a boulder can float, even a simple walkway has its dangers. We can marvel at the juxtaposition of the rough boulder placed above the smooth concrete walls and pathway. We love seeing photos and paintings of Everest, Half Dome, and the Matterhorn, which are also nothing but big old rocks.

And how often do we get to see the underneath side of a boulder this large?

Sure, this is a big ol' nothing, if that's all that you see in it.

It's not a statue of David, although it COULD be, if you remove the parts that AREN'T David.

Art of this sort IS, like you said, up to the audience. It's up to US to find something to marvel at in a setting such as this. Abstract art is ALL about the reaction."

I do think it's worth noting what the museum itself says about it: It's titled _*"Levitated Mass". The boulder is one component of the artwork, as is the 456-foot-long walkway beneath it and the surrounding environment

According to the LACMA (The Los Angeles County Museum of Art) website, it speaks to the expanse of art history - from ancient traditions of creating artworks from megalithic rock, to modern forms of abstract geometries and cutting-edge feats of engineering, as well as the modern philosophies underlying Heizer's work of using negative space and volume as "physical" or measurable entities in major proportions in his sculptures and paintings.*_

https://unframed.lacma.org/2012/06/25/critical-mass-for-levitated-mass


----------



## Phil loves classical

WNvXXT said:


> Kazimir Malevich


I think it's using point perspective and possibly more than one. Some objects are definitely on top of others, while some floating ones aren't clear if they are closer or further.


----------



## pianozach

I looked, and I noticed that there was no blue.

Then I looked again, and noticed that there WAS blue, it was just tucked up in the upper right corner in its own subset of lines, hugging a black rectangle.

But, yeah, there's some floating going on . . . even though we're looking a colored geometric shapes, the painting appears somewhat three dimensional.


----------



## Dan Ante

Yes the wings of the airplane are blue as it begins to fly over the camouflaged factory.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


>


Season premiere of THE ADVENTURES OF YOUNG BUDDHA.


----------



## TxllxT

Early May flowering in the spa resort Baden Baden, Germany.


----------



## TxllxT

*Greenwich - Royal Observatory - View on Queen's House, Old Royal Naval College*


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

*British icons in Brighton*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Swimmers at what is called *Uncle Harvey's Mausoleum* on the Duluth, Minnesota, waterfront.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


>


Beautiful picture but I would be scared to go in that gazebo.


----------



## Dorsetmike

To the woods! (click to enlarge)







The New Forest, (south west Hampshire)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Forest


----------



## TxllxT

Dorsetmike said:


> To the woods! (click to enlarge)
> View attachment 158638
> 
> The New Forest, (south west Hampshire)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Forest


How is it in Britain with animal life in the woods: too many boars? No wolves? Too many deer? In Holland hunters already encounter problems when they want to shoot rabbits.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> To the woods! (click to enlarge)
> View attachment 158638
> 
> The New Forest, (south west Hampshire)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Forest


That scene here in Michigan would be full of mosquitoes.


----------



## Dorsetmike

No boars nor wolves, some deer, foxes, badgers and smaller critters, plus some cattle and ponies grazing loose, thus most roads are not fenced and speed is limited to 40MPH except for major through routes which are fenced and have some underpasses for animals


----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> Beautiful picture but I would be scared to go in that gazebo.


Xaxa the foundation looks a bit shaky but the view is ''to die for'' lol
Any way...A rose I picked up today...From that ''special'' tree...Usually the roses smell a bit by the table but this one u feel the scent as soon as you enter the room..Its not just that scent is soo strong it goes in every pore its almost intoxicating...I thought a lot about mum last night and cried and today this...


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mottesfont rose gardens


----------



## adriesba

Beautiful cliffside view I saw on a hike recently


----------



## TxllxT

*Cote d'Azur*










Nice, view on the harbour.










Villefranche-sur-Mer










Cap Ferrat


----------



## TxllxT

*Cote d'Azur II*










View on Baie des Anges & Nice from Antibes










Nice, Allée du Palais










Nice, Fontaine du Soleil, Place Masséna


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## TxllxT

*Prague I*










https://www.getty.edu/conservation/our_projects/field_projects/vitus/

One of the 'conservation' disasters in Prague can be seen on the south front of the St Vitus Cathedral. When I was working as a Prague City Guide during the nineties I came here almost every second day. The mosaics had been taken down and reapplied during Communist times numerous times until the gold colour almost completely had disappeared. As a kind of last resort the help of the Getty Conservation Institute was called in with the present result. The face of Christ resembles that of some crazy zombie, certainly not fitting for the medieval times, and also the faces of the surrounding angels have received a weird worldly expression...










Inside the cathedral Alfons Mucha has made beautiful Art Nouveau stained glass windows in the thirties, a period when Art Nouveau was definitely out fashion. The church window was sponsored by 'Banka Slavie', a Czech bank of the First Republic.


----------



## TxllxT

*Prague & Franz Kafka*




























When Franz Kafka grew up in the centre of Prague, Prague was much more 'avantgarde' in street art than say, Vienna or Berlin. The sculpture with the gas mask was made in 1914, when the Great War had just started. The Art Nouveau sculpture with a young naked woman and a young man full of yearning is from the last decade of the 19th century. No way, that this street art would have been possible in Vienna or Berlin.


----------



## Taplow

TxllxT said:


> Nice, view on the harbour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villefranche-sur-Mer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cap Ferrat


I adore Villefranche-sur-Mer and Cap Ferrat. It's been years since I was there. These photos give me joy and sadness intertwined.


----------



## TxllxT

*London - Leadenhall Market (1881) - Lloyd's Buiding (1986)*




























In London one can walk from one century into another in a split second. Leadenhall Market was designed and realised by Sir Horace Jones in 1881. The Lloyd's Building was designed and realised by Richard Rogers in 1986. It's a place to muse about losses and gains...


----------



## Iota

TxllxT said:


> In London one can walk from one century into another in a split second. Leadenhall Market was designed and realised by Sir Horace Jones in 1881. The Lloyd's Building was designed and realised by Richard Rogers in 1986. It's a place to muse about losses and gains...


Indeed. Personally I love the mix of the old and the new in the City, it feels a dynamic one. So many fine buildings from all eras. And I enjoy being in Leadenhall Market, it can feel a little like a stage set at times, but very alive.


----------



## TxllxT

*South of Bohemia: Renaissance art*










The South of Bohemia is known for its fish lakes (carp) and beer (Budweiser/Budvar). The Renaissance town Třeboň is situated among 17th century fish lakes. From the 16th century Renaissance times the town went asleep and almost nothing changed.










Slavonice on the Czech-Austrian border is also such a dreamy place that remained unchanged from the Renaissance (16th century). The small town boasts a huge collection of 'sgrafito' fresco art, which at first sight looks like exotic tattoo applications.










No one has an idea who made these sgrafito images from Bible stories. My guess is that this street art is a remainder and a reminder from anabaptist refugees, who originated from South Tirol and followed their leader Balthasar Hubmaier who was burned in Vienna in 1528.


----------



## TxllxT

*Vienna*










The square surrounding the Wiener Staatsoper has been named after Herbert von Karajan (1908-1989) but curiously enough there is no statue of this most famous Austrian conductor erected in Vienna.










The Hofburg used to be the living place of the Habsburg dynasty. Everywhere one will encounter Hercules statues with clubs that were meant to impose a uncultivated mythic fear into the hearts and minds of the subjects.










Walking in Vienna means constantly being invited to look up and meet with architectural & sculptural details.


----------



## TxllxT

*Erfurt (Capital of Thüringen)*










What makes Germany IMO so German? A) A longing back for lost romantic Biedermeier rural simplicity. (Erfurt, Fischmarkt).










B) A curious over-emphatic, over-explicit sense of humour (which the Dutch & English tend to perceive and interpret as a lack of humour).










Gruppen tourism. The majority of Germans go on holiday as a flock. (Erfurt, Krämerbrücke).


----------



## TxllxT

*Roadstead / Rede of Texel August 2008 - Tall Ships' Races*










Tall Ship Sedov from Murmansk



















Not often one can have a 'live' experience of the past, in this case of the Dutch sailing past in the 17th & 18th century. In those days the south of the isle of Texel functioned as waiting room for sailing ships (from Amsterdam and other Zuiderzee towns). They waited for favourable winds. In 2008 the Tall ships gathered in the Navy town of Den Helder. When they left a 'Parade of Sail' was organised on the Roadstead of Texel.


----------



## Flamme

The fountain of colours...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rubber Ducky in Duluth, Minnesota









Drone video of same.


----------



## Chilham

I was back in London this week for the first time in 19-months. A delight to be back in the training room again face-to-face.

My iPhone 'snap' caught the early morning light in a pleasing way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Chilham said:


> I was back in London this week for the first time in 19-months. A delight to be back in the training room again face-to-face.
> 
> My iPhone 'snap' caught the early morning light in a pleasing way.


Great shot! For some reason it would not display for me, so had to hit QUOTE, then highlight the URL and click OPEN IN NEW TAB


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> I was back in London this week for the first time in 19-months. A delight to be back in the training room again face-to-face.
> 
> My iPhone 'snap' caught the early morning light in a pleasing way.


Queen Victoria Street, if I'm not mistaken? I recognise the red and beige stone building on the left one of the Banks have an office in that building if I remember correctly - my daughter worked just the otherside of St Pauls for 8 years, so I have pounded the streets around the City of London area a good few times.

Nice pic.


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> Queen Victoria Street, if I'm not mistaken?....


Yes, Queen Victoria Street, outside the back of No. 1 Poultry, which has to be one of the more bizarre addresses in London.


----------



## TxllxT

*Vienna - Schloss Schönbrunn*




























In the summer the garden of Schloss Schönbrunn is often used for open-air concerts.


----------



## TxllxT

*Kutná Hora - Church of Saint Barbara - Art Nouveau Stained Glass*










In medieval times there existed in Bohemia fierce competition between two cities: Prague and Kutná Hora. Prague won and Kutná Hora descended into oblivion. Kutná Hora had got extremely rich because of the silver mines on which the town was built. Here capitalism was invented. For the rich a beautiful cathedral was built (which received Art Nouveau stained glass windows at the beginning of the 20th century), where the poor (those who went down the mine shafts in search for silver) were not allowed in. They, the poor, had their own church. On the stained glass window above one may recognize the last Habsburg emperor Franz Josef. In 1918 this empire collapsed.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely wow for that stained glass!!!!!

This picture was taken in the last couple of days at Cambridge University, England. Dr. Jordan Peterson is holding a notebook of Sir Isaac Newton. Dr. Peterson said it brought tears to his eyes.


----------



## Guest

Re the pictures from Vienna.

I've lived in Vienna for a time and I can testify to its absolute beauty. The Biedermeier architecture of a large number of buildings is simply stunning. I'd often stand beside Währinger Straße and be moved deeply, looking back at it with the afternoon sun shining on the buildings.


----------



## TxllxT

*Smartphone Huawei photos taken in Harderwijk, in the centre of The Netherlands*




























Recently I bought the Huawei P40 Pro Smartphone secondhand. Presently I'm testing the camera, especially in low light & high contrast circumstances. The photos are from Nov 23.


----------



## Phil loves classical

This is from a previous trip to Cape Breton Island in Nova Scotia in the winter.


----------



## TxllxT

*Amsterdam in the Summer*


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ First photo. What are the big hooks at the roof line? So they can hoist pianos and large furniture to upper floor apartments?


----------



## TxllxT

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ First photo. What are the big hooks at the roof line? So they can hoist pianos and large furniture to upper floor apartments?


Well, when these big hooks were installed, they didn't know of pianos. Cembalos perhaps. But in the 17th century the attic spaces were used for the storage of wheat and rye, wine and merchandise. The houses do incline a bit to the street (they were built like that on purpose), so when you hoist a big bag upward, you do not hit the windows of the lower floors.


----------



## Guest

This magnificent structure for Oslo: a city of 635,000 people.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Grand Marais, Minnesota








https://www.travelawaits.com/2560191/grand-marais-mn-best-things-to-do-eat-stay/


----------



## Guest

This is a beautiful picture, but not a still. It's beautiful to me because of (a) the glorious leviathan, and (b) the extremely dangerous nature of the manoeuvre. Have you ever had this experience?






I've travelled on one of these giants many times and have barely ever detected any movement.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock

^
Photo of Orson Welles meeting with reporters in an effort to explain that no one connected with the War of the Worlds radio broadcast had any idea the show would cause panic (link).

In case, like me, more people don't recognize it. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


>


That photo is swell.


----------



## Guest

Such a stunning country, Norway, especially in winter. Little huts dot the waters edge in snow-coloured terrain and these resemble Christmas fairy lights. Magical, to say the least of it.


----------



## Guest

One of the most beautiful images in over 120 years of cinema. Here photographed by Cecil Beaton:


----------



## TxllxT

*Three Wadden Islands in the far North of the Netherlands*










Texel










Vlieland










Terschelling


----------



## Guest

Well, not to brighten my day; but to ask "what in the world has old age got going for it?". These two images couldn't throw this into sharper relief.










Compared to this:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christabel said:


> Well, not to brighten my day; but to ask "what in the world has old age got going for it?". These two images couldn't throw this into sharper relief.


Yes, but old age beats the alternative so they say.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Castle on an island in the St. Lawrence River. Explore the interior *here*.


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> Yes, but old age beats the alternative so they say.


I'm not so sure about that, to be honest!! Garbo didn't have "work" and that was good; how many movie stars have been disfigured by plastic surgery and ended up looking like burns victims??!!

And, of course, Oscar Wilde wrote about this in "The Picture of Dorian Gray".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christabel said:


> I'm not so sure about that, to be honest!! Garbo didn't have "work" and that was good; how many movie stars have been disfigured by plastic surgery and ended up looking like burns victims??!!
> 
> And, of course, Oscar Wilde wrote about this in "The Picture of Dorian Gray".


There is an artistic beauty here but my preference is for the natural, unadorned beauty. That is modestly clothed, no makeup, no jewelry, no fancy hair-do.


----------



## Guest

But if you don't have the beauty to begin with nothing will work!!!


----------



## TxllxT

*Communist Art from the Fifties (Zlín, Czech Republic)*



















In 2009 there still existed a warehouse from the communist times. It was build in the early fifties in modernist style. These ceramics were meant to show 'the good life' in under the socialist dictatorship of the Proletariat. What is intruiging is the openly display of indolence & boredom in the lower photo, which is also being reflected in the shopping spree activism shown in the upper photo. Recently the interior of the warehouse has been completely changed into a 21 century venue and I don't know what happened to these sympathically truthful ceramics.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> But if you don't have the beauty to begin with nothing will work!!!


The Garbo brightened up my day.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Last month it had snowed in the night and on my morning dog walk, as I approached the park there was a heavy fog in the neighborhood.


----------



## Guest

Another cinema face for the ages.


----------



## eljr

Here are some pics that I think are beautiful. 

Welcome to my home and Happy Holidays!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dan Ante

...................................Sorry


----------



## Phil loves classical

Dan Ante said:


> One thing I really do dislike is botoxed lips, I much prefer the natural look.


To me they look horrendous.


----------



## Ingélou

The White Horse of Kilburn in North Yorkshire:


----------



## composingmusic

Didn't realise there was a photo thread! I'll add a few that I've taken.


----------



## composingmusic

Here's one of the solar eclipse that I took in 2017


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Luchesi

This actually is a beautiful picture.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


>





Christabel said:


>


Those are two astonishing photos.


----------



## Guest




----------



## advokat

Meeting a new neighbour on this fine December morning.


----------



## Guest

One of the glorious super-maxis in this year's Sydney to Hobart yacht race; a gruelling endurance test and this year saw very high seas and the skipper of this yacht seasick for the first day; "my stomach was coming out of my mouth". Can there be anything worse? This particular boat finished second in the line honours.

These elegant and beautiful yachts have always held a fascination for me, as did earlier America's Cup races (particularly the Australian victory in 1983!!). I remember the US's Dennis Connor neck and neck with our maxi, "Australia 2" skippered by John Bertrand. It came down to the last 2 races. But the beauty of these vessels as they glide quietly through the water with proud sheets guiding them onward into the wind; poems have been written about such boats!!










One of my friends and his wife sailed in their own yacht (smaller than these super-maxis) vast distances around the world, traversing "The Horn" in all its fury and treachery at the bottom of South America. He said to me, "perhaps you don't know what a challenge that was" but I assured him I did!!


----------



## Guest

This year's Sydney to Hobart winner, "Black Jack". Starting in Sydney Harbour at 1pm 26 December and ending in Hobart in the early hours of the morning today; normally it's quicker but the weather conditions were shocking for the first 2 days. People have died in the past during that race - quite a few. This race saw one third of the fleet retired with broken jibs, torn sails and equipment failures.










Just look at that beautiful thing!!


----------



## Luchesi

Phil loves classical said:


> To me they look horrendous.


For a long time men (and vice-versa) have been able to tell a women's age from subtle clues. So removing wrinkles and sagging skin will be expensive for what you get. Men and women.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christabel said:


> One of my friends and his wife sailed in their own yacht (smaller than these super-maxis) vast distances around the world, traversing "The Horn" in all its fury and treachery at the bottom of South America. He said to me, "perhaps you don't know what a challenge that was" but I assured him I did!!


It is amazing and great fun to watch, but I would not want to be on that boat. I could not deal with it in perhaps a hundred different ways.


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> For a long time men (and vice-versa) have been able to tell a women's age from subtle clues. So removing wrinkles and sagging skin will be expensive for what you get. Men and women.


This was of course referring to botoxed lips but if I may add just one other thing that I find 'off putting' and that is tattoos, on a man I think it is to make them look tough OK but I don't get it. On a woman it just puts me right off…


----------



## Ariasexta

advokat said:


> View attachment 162392
> 
> 
> Meeting a new neighbour on this fine December morning.


El Platero ? Sorry I can not differentiate between a donkey and a horse.
Surely, very nice pic.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> This was of course referring to botoxed lips but if I may add just one other thing that I find 'off putting' and that is tattoos, on a man I think it is to make them look tough OK but I don't get it. On a woman it just puts me right off…


You're not the only one!!


----------



## Guest

Sydney 2 hours ago: you can follow us now if you'd like!!


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Sydney 2 hours ago: you can follow us now if you'd like!!


That's amusing.

It's NYE here in California, but it's not yet 8 AM.

16 hours 'til midnight.


----------



## pianozach

............................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Silke & Sisko


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 162540
> 
> Silke & Sisko


Funny both are at the cracks between cushions. I suspect more comfortable as they are in a slight valley instead of in the middle of the cushion that is slightly like a hill and they could roll off.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 162540
> 
> Silke & Sisko


I remember being in Stavanger in 2011 when our cruise shop stopped there for a day. In a house near the dock there was the largest cat I'd ever seen; easily the size of a dog. People were stopping to photograph that cat. Since then I've reasoned that it was probably a Maine **** or a Norwegian Forest cat. The former is bigger than the latter, as you can see:










My son and daughter-in-law have two Birman cats which have beautiful blue eyes, but they shed fur like this is going out of style.


----------



## Phil loves classical

pianozach said:


> That's amusing.
> 
> It's NYE here in California, but it's not yet 8 AM.
> 
> 16 hours 'til midnight.


Hawaii time is 23 hours later than New Zealand time, essentially a day later.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christabel said:


> My son and daughter-in-law have two Birman cats which have beautiful blue eyes, but they shed fur like this is going out of style.


Somehow that cat does not look right. Its head is bigger than the lady's head. Is it the camera angle? Is it legal to own a cat that bit? :lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Looking forward to spring ; Primrose.


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> Somehow that cat does not look right. Its head is bigger than the lady's head. Is it the camera angle? Is it legal to own a cat that bit? :lol:


The one we saw in Stavanger 10.5 years ago was certainly that big. And somebody had shaved it so it looked like a dog. Here's a picture of my 'grand-cat' breed - owned by son and daughter-in-law. Two of them: Lemon and Monticello.


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> Hawaii time is 23 hours later than New Zealand time, essentially a day later.


If you look at the crooked International Dateline Kiribati is one day behind the other islands in its immediate vicinity. The spouse lived in Fiji and said the IDL once went through that nation and you could literally cross the road and be in day before!! Of course, that nation has been going steadily backward since the spouse emigrated to Australia anyway!!:lol:


----------



## TxllxT

*Rembrandt - Night Watch (Nachtwacht) - Ultra High Resolution Photo*

https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/nl/stories/operatie-nachtwacht/story/ultra-hoge-resolutie-foto

Ultra high resolution photo of Rembrandt's Night Watch. You can zoom in on any detail until you see a crack in the paint filling your screen.


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/nl/stories/operatie-nachtwacht/story/ultra-hoge-resolutie-foto
> 
> Ultra high resolution photo of Rembrandt's Night Watch. You can zoom in on any detail until you see a crack in the paint filling your screen.


I've actually seen this in the museum and it occupies almost a whole wall; very moving indeed.

An interesting experience at this newly-refurbished museum in Amsterdam; the day we went the place was packed and, as we stood looking at individual pictures, a family came along. The older woman was seated in a wheelchair and the man asked everybody to stand back so that she could see. When we were leaving we noted the same woman outside walking along, pushing the wheelchair with the family in toe!!


----------



## Guest

Dependable Rolls Royce engines keeping us safe in the air!! I don't know how many times I've looked out of an aircraft window and been thankful for those huge, whirling machines!!


----------



## Merl

Christabel said:


> The one we saw in Stavanger 10.5 years ago was certainly that big. And somebody had shaved it so it looked like a dog. Here's a picture of my 'grand-cat' breed - owned by son and daughter-in-law. Two of them: Lemon and Monticello.


My male Maine **** cat is only 6 months old and he's already way bigger than my two moggies. He weighs about 14lbs already and he's still a kitten.


----------



## TxllxT

Merl said:


> My male Maine **** cat is only 6 months old and he's already way bigger than my two moggies. He weighs about 14lbs already and he's still a kitten.
> 
> View attachment 162941


Here a nice illustrated (+video) story about real big cats from Siberia https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/334606-siberian-cats-facts


----------



## TxllxT

*Alkmaar*




























Most touristic visitors of the Netherlands know of the existence of Amsterdam. But north of Amsterdam, in North Holland, there exist lots of other towns which have a hidden gem: an often quite extensive 17th century centre. Alkmaar boasts a wonderful 'sleeping beauty' inner town centre with lovely quiet canals and a huge variety of canal houses. Each of these North Holland towns liked to show off and compete with its neighbour towns with a big church (+ famous organ) and in Alkmaar a huge weighing house for its cheese market. (The same competition phenomenon one can admire in Renaissance Italy among its grand old cities). 
The photos were made in the beginning of March, a month which often has a low standing sun and strong constrasts in lighting.


----------



## eljr

TxllxT said:


> Most touristic visitors of the Netherlands know of the existence of Amsterdam. But north of Amsterdam, in North Holland, there exist lots of other towns which have a hidden gem: an often quite extensive 17th century centre. Alkmaar boasts a wonderful 'sleeping beauty' inner town centre with lovely quiet canals and a huge variety of canal houses. Each of these North Holland towns liked to show off and compete with its neighbour towns with a big church (+ famous organ) and in Alkmaar a huge weighing house for its cheese market. (The same competition phenomenon one can admire in Renaissance Italy among its grand old cities).
> The photos were made in the beginning of March, a month which often has a low standing sun and strong constrasts in lighting.


lovely pictures, thank you for sharing


----------



## KevinW

SixFootScowl said:


> Last month it had snowed in the night and on my morning dog walk, as I approached the park there was a heavy fog in the neighborhood.


Some quite good photos for a Sibelius set.


----------



## TxllxT

The Dutch Wadden island Texel used to have its share in flowerfields (Narcissus, Tulip, Hyacinthus), but the days are numbered for the Texel flower bulb growers, I'm afraid. This has to do with more strict policies concerning the use of poisons against bulb illnesses (being a bulb grower is a romantic but not exactly a healthy way of making a living) and the strong competition from the Dutch mainland. These photos were made at the end of April 2010.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


>


Does Gandalf know she's borrowed Shadowfax?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Malx said:


> Does Gandalf know she's borrowed Shadowfax?


I have heard the name Gangalf and so assume Deborah is superimposed on an image from some other production (movie). I am culturally illiterate never having seen most of the popular films back in the day and not watching television since 1989. Oh well.


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> I have heard the name Gangalf and so assume Deborah is superimposed on an image from some other production (movie). I am culturally illiterate never having seen most of the popular films back in the day and not watching television since 1989. Oh well.


Nothing so precise SFS - Shadowfax is Gandalf the wizards horse in The Lord of the Rings books by Tolkien and of course the films of the same. The image, as far as I know is not specific but resembles the description of the horse Shadowfax - maybe Tolkien based Shadowfax on Grane who knows, but I'm not aware that Grane is a white steed - unless someone else can enlighten me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-60076150


----------



## Oistrakh The King

I love this picture! Probably going to be my avatar if I can customize it.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Will this do?


----------



## TxllxT

*Palazzo Vecchio - Cappella di Eleonora (Florence)*




























In 1564 Agnolo Bronzino transformed a small vaulted room inside the Palazzo Vecchio into a 3D fresco miracle. Especially the second photo (showing the-striking-water-out-of-the-rock and the-manna-gathering miracle) possesses an eerie three-dimensional quality as if the human figures are stepping out of the wall. The third photo shows the miraculous Crossing of the Red Sea. Because of the Latin Vulgata rendering by the translator Jerome Moses is being imagined by Renaissance artists as having horns on his head (here they seem to have been made from fire). The colours Bronzino applied in his frescoes are as staggering as Michelangelo used in the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## TxllxT

*Texel Lighthouse & Ready-Made Abstract Beach Art*


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## TxllxT

https://www.rbth.com/arts/334785-russias-musicians-photos Russia's greatest musicians through the eyes of Evgeny Evtyukhov (PHOTOS)


----------



## TxllxT

*Nature of Texel*










Ready-Made Art in Nature










New dune formations, an unending process.










The south of Texel has most extensive beach area of the Netherlands.

In 2010 I bought the Sony A900 DSLR camera, which was only suited for making photos. Well, in order to acquaint myself with its possibilities and impossibilities we began to explore the nature of Texel (our living-place) with a photographer's eye as bonus. Most visitors do come to Texel equipped with a huge super zoom lens on their DSLR photo camera and a tripod, because their interest is focused on bird watching. My photo interest however focused on the 16 mm super wide angle of a 16-35 mm Zeiss lens.


----------



## TxllxT

*Seagulls circling around the ferry to the Dutch isle of Texel*










One of the amazing rituals that is being set into motion when the ferry is heading for Texel (and back). During the whole journey hungry seagulls are flying in ovals round and round the ferry ship. All the birds are eagerly waiting for a piece of bread being thrown from the ship. When this happens the ones who are closest to the flying bread are diving down in order to be the first to swallow it. Many visitors know about this seagull ritual and bring lots of full bread bags with them. But actually is bread not so healthy for the seagulls. It happens quite often in the village close to the ferry terminal, that seagulls all of sudden do fall dead out of the sky due to a heart attack.


----------



## TxllxT

In 2010 the sculpture 'Exposure (of a Crouching Man) of the British landscape sculptor Antony Gormley was erected on a dike of the big Markermeer lake, right in the centre of the Netherlands.
When we visited the site in November 2010, the giant statue was enveloped by crepuscular rays (in Dutch they are called 'Jacob ladders').


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Malx

Maybe not beautiful but definitely mildly pleasant.
I went for a gentle stroll up a local hill this afternoon, perfect day for it warm but not too hot and little breeze, here are a few pics I took on my phone.

NB - for those of you in the South of England the green stuff is what we call grass 

Falkland Village from near top of East Lomond (locals call it Falkland Hill).










View across Glenrothes then the Firth of Forth to Edinburgh and in the far distance the Pentland Hills.










Part way up East Lomond, not far to go now!


----------



## geralmar

Lion outside Nairobi, Kenya.


----------

